# Basic guide for the right power supply



## The Sorcerer (Dec 15, 2008)

Scaring the woolies out of people with this pic. So I thought I would make it more dramatic and scary using my silly little paint skills and my camera.
Nothing great, but its a shame to run those fine hardware on a stupid psu. Issued in public interest.
Alternate Link to this pic if you cant see it:
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/8081/untitled.JPG


*What is a power supply?*
In a nutshell, power supply converts AC into DC and distributes power to the power according to the pc's needs. There are 2 types of psu- the first is irrelevant and non feasible for a pc- even for an enthusiast. Second one is the one we use-switching mode power supplies AKA SMPS. I'll try to keep this advice as "non- technical" as possible, but if you cant understand, please make efforts to google it. 
Before we continue let me clarify 2 things- 
*#1.* just because a power is a 700 watt based psu which gives a 60 amps- doesnt mean it will consume all of it- If a pc requires less, it will take less or else more. If you buy an overpower psu and your system utilises 1/4 part of its potential, its a waste. As a good friend of mine told- the system should use atleast 75% of the power supplies' potential.
*#2.* Just because full form of smps is switching mode power supplies- doesnt mean there's a switch behind. If you want to know what do they mean by switching, make some efforts and google for it. 


*What should you expect from this guide?*
I will not use any formulas and I will try to prevent any technical jargon as much as possible- but for God's sake make efforts to use google. Even I have a book knowledge. "Wattage = Voltage * Amperage" is something which even a 6th standard school boy knows. We are living in a section of the society run by economics. Very few manufacturers actually tell the truth on the specs on the side panel. Book knowledge is accessible by many, but street smart is something that is is acquired. This is just a guide but a ball in your court. Some people ask me via PM with great fascination about power supply, while there are certain individuals questioning something which is fact. Knowledge is meant to be spread- that is why I am being in number of forums I try to help what I can- but at the end of the day nothing beats research. Besides the ball is in your court- your money your wish. 


*Why think about power supply now?*
More systems becomes sophisticated but it will need a proper supply for pc's long term health. In reality- psu is responsible for more than half of the pc hardware problem. After the days of AMD 64 athlon, power supply is the vital part of the system. Till those days, l&c, VIP, ZEBRONICS, intex and some el cheapos like odessey. In those days, zebronics and l&c (now VIP) WERE good power supplies. Then came cm extreme 500w and the way we look at power supplies has changed a bit. 


*What are the problems from using underpowered power supply/el cheapo power supply?*
Anything. A low-quality power supply can cause several problems, which are mostly difficult to be solved. A defective or bad-intentioned power supply can lock the PC, can result in hard disk bad sectors, can result blue screen of death errors and random resets and freezings, added to many other problems. There have been cases that spikes have fried southbridge, northbridge and even onboard graphic and sound chips. Hard drive and ram are usually the first victims. People eventually spend 1000-5000 (depending on their system) to get it working. But in reality it works barely but its a damaged wreck. Prevention is better than cure, dont you think?


*How do you judge a power supply?*
Not by watts- change that mentality if you have that. There have been cases that unethical dealers and even idiotic people give away the ones which bundle with silly cases.  When you talk about these so called high performance power supply- they say its over exaggerated. Its a fact that dealers will try to sell away things which they have in stock and people have a bad habit of buying anything cheap. They need to learn some new set of words- VALUE FOR MONEY. People with half knowledge of computers claim that an average 800 watt can topple a "high performance" power supply with a rating of 400w. Tell them to wake up and smell the coffee- using half the knowledge is more dangerous than no knowledge at all. Power supply manufacturers over exaggerate- its a marketing gimmick. Most probably it pulls 800w from the socket but it will definatly give theoratical supply of 390w to the pc.


*Why would an el cheapo rated 800w give only 390w? Where are the rest going to? How do I judge a power supply?*
There's something very important called efficiency. Higher the efficiency, lesser the power wasted. As I said before (if you read properly) power supply converts AC into DC. If you want to know what is AC and DC power- make efforts to google. When AC gets converted to DC- heat is produced. Major chunk of power is wasted on this heat. Its a reality that there wont be 100% power conversion for a feasible smps unless something ground breaking is invented. Quality of the pcb circuit board, quality and thickness of cabling, cooling, capacitors and other electric components with a good casing assures proper efficiency. Companies makes big promises but its an inevitable process that a well known pc enthusiast, reviewer and in some cases ethical and knowledgeable dealers will give you proper advice. 
In order to get a good enough power supply, you need to make efforts to google and use some common sense. Over the years have passed and the importance of +12v rails have come out. Its always necessary that you proper amps for your system. There An average system can survive with 19 amps on +12v rails. 
Oh yeah this is also another very important point that many so called technical sound leave. Many companies brand themselves as 80+. But that's not all true. You see when AC is converted to DC, no matter how good a cooling is there will be a level of heat. On top if it, ambience can also add up to temperature on the power supply as wek. *Do note that if the powersupply gets hotter, rated/proven efficiency is will drop tremendously.* This is called operational temps. Many reputed brands are well known are veterans because of transparency of details. Some do not reveal the operational temp details. By today's standards the efficiency is calculated on operational temps of 40 degrees celcius~50 degrees celcius. If the operational temps are not mentioned, most likely its tested under operational temps of 25 degrees celcius, like in older generation power supply like the coolermaster 600w extreme series. On top of it, substandard powersupplies create sound when they are stressed on. A good power supply with active pfc, good wiring, caps, MOVs, cooling, casing worksmanship, etc. contribute to really good thereshold to endure stress and making sure there's no sound at the same time. Afterall, they are temperature controlled and they arent just any cheap fans. It is therefore vital to check a series of reviews and see if all the details are mentioned- as there are reviews which is used as, in reality more effective form of advertisement. If the details are not mentioned, better off taking the alternate one which has all the details. Besides why would a company hide the details if a power supply is good- unless its bad in reality.


*Why do you eve need a thick pcb board for a power supply? Why not just use best quality caps and cooling and deal with it?*
How will a building be strong if the foundation is not? Better quality PCB board with equivalent thickness will help to have a better layout and components will be arranged pretty easily. Lets also not forget that better components will need good soldering, so good pcb matters, which is a main reason why one should go for a good psu. Dont be under the impression that big brands have good power supplies, learn the art of google in such scenarios.


*What do you mean +12v rails?*
In a nutshell it powers majority of the system through many types of connectors. Here are the following connectors:
*Main motherboard connector*- in old system its a 20 plug connector- in the new ones, they are 24 power connectors. It powers major chunk of your your motherboard. In most of the new age good performance power supply- 20 pin can be detatched from the 4 pin. That is why many companies call it as 20+4 connectors. But not all companies who say 20+4 connectors necessarily means 20 pin can be split from the 4. 
*ATX12V connector*- Its a 4 pin connector which powers another part of the motherboard. Its also a vital connector and must be connected at all times. 
*EPS12V connector*- Same purpose as the ATX12v connector. But it gives more power which is used by high end motherboards. It has a 8 pin port. Most good reputed power supplies can split EPs 12v connector into 2 atx12v connector. Other either have one EPS 12v connector or atx 12v connector. 
     There are idiots out there (including so called engineers) who put atx 12v on a eatx12v plug (Note: some motherboards call the 8 pin plug on the mother either mention atx12v or eatx 12v) on the motherboard and expect it to run on full capacity. Its not that you cant do- but its best if you dont.
*PCI-E connector*- Its a connector which powers your graphic card. Some use 6 pin, some use 8 pin. This is another scenario where you need to do justice to the system. If you are assembling it on your own, make efforts to read the manual. Through some miraculous effort some people manage to connect 8 pin EPS12V connector on a PCI-E plug on the graphic card. This is where people make another great mistake and a possibility of a short circuit increases. For once, make efforts to read the power supply's manual- they are with a power supply for a reason. Some psu manufacturers engrave the type of connectors on the connectors itself. Welcoming for many, but if its not- it doesnt hurt to read a power supply. Many power supply come with multiple pci-e connector. It means that they can power up more than one mid range-to-high end graphic cards. But its recommended if you have atleast 50 proven amps on the +12v rails- or else a burnt power supply will be the last thing in your mind.
*4 pin molex*- This powers components like dvd writers, hard drives, 4 female pin molex connector based fans, fancy LED/cold cathode lights (used to decorate their system like a christmas tree) and stuff. In case of IDE type drivers, they connect the molex directly. But in case of sata- you need a sata power connector. While the new and proper have direct sata power connector, if you have old you can use molex to sata power converter. I doubt it costs more than 50 bucks, but you need to make sure that you get ample amount of sata power connectors and also molex connectors. Same thing applie for molex to pci-e converter. Majority of the companies gives this as an add-on with their graphic card. I would still recommend the direct ones. 
*Sata power connector*- A welcoming and a useful add-on on new age power supply. They are thin and it connects to sata based drives. 
*Floppy connectors*- Its a smaller sized connector which usually powers up floppy disks. However there are certain type of devices which requires floppy connectors- like sound cards. Asus have sound cards that require extra power. It makes sense than implementing a new type of connector. Something which you always get in standard supplies. 


*What is PFC?*
Long story made short- power factor correction. They simply contribute in regulating AC power input in the power supply. The modern ones we get are active PFC- or else they are obsolete and not recommended. If you want to know the difference, best if you meake efforts to google it.


*How a cooling of a power supply is maintained?*
Fans and small heatsinks in certain components inside the psu. Usually the fans on the power supply suck air from inside to outside. Some fans are on the side where the cables come out from and others are on the base- usually with 120mm or even 140mm fan.Certain suck air from out to in and some blow air from in to out. Both are right but based on the pc case. The cases I prefer is where I can mount the powersupply on the base and there are air vents on the bottom. In any blow-suck air scenario fresh air is supplied and vented out- so there's always fresh air coming in and blown out. However there are also top mounted cases. If your room temps is around 27-28 degrees celcius in an average and ambience in the case is around 35 degrees Celcius and the power supply pushes air from inside to out- there's nothing to worry about. But if the air is blown from out to inside the case, there might be some disturbance. Overlockers will have some problems since the hot air from the power supply can interact with the heatsink which will disturb the basic air flow distribution funda.


*What about dual/multiple rails*
There has been lots of confusion and misunderstanding about multiple +12v rails and honestly to figure it out is a time consuming work. So this is how it actually sounds like.
According to the new ATX standard, +12v rails are divided into +12v1, +12v2 and list goes on. Based on the standard, 12V1 is the 12 volt rail  powers everything except the CPU. 12V2 and anything more are the +12 volt rail which powers the CPU. They aren’t real +12v rail in the first place because almost always the power supply has only one circuit to generate the +12 V outputs. So in other words one +12v rails are split into 2 or more rails. Its like plugging a device with multiple on a single power socket. The worst possibility on a split +12v rail is balanced power distribution on the DC output. This is again where company's ethics and product quality and worksmanship comes into question. A single +12v rail does work in our system, but just to fulfill the criteria of the atx standard, rails are split. 
When building a high-powered computer, people (not just in India, but in other international countries) are often told misinformed that they should get a multi +12 volt rail PSU. The reason that they give is that multi 12 rail PSUs provide more power at 12 volts than single 12 volt rail PSUs. But that's not true AT ALL. If you think about it, they say that one must have a larger capacity of amps given on the +12v rails. As the point is true that demand of power on +12v rails that started making people to think about buying proper psu, there are more headaches using a multiple rail compared to a single rail. The confusion started when the standard says that 240 W in a DC output. They havent specified that it was actually supposed to be 240w per wire. Be warned- not all split +12v rail based psu doesnt follow the 240w per wire limitation. Intel has made certain efforts to display certain information about the power supplies they were able to get in hand. The power supplies and their OEMs mentioned here are only in regards to split +12v rails based. Although they werent able to put all of them due to the overwhelming brands of psu available all over the world.
Intel® Technology Provider Sign In
Unless the power supply with multiple +12v rails are tested properly and proven to be a good product, one should prevent dual/split +12v rails at all costs. Hopefully a day with come when the +12v rail funda will be back to normal with more clear information


*So the money that I pay is only for the power supply?*
Nope. You also pay for the power cable as well. Some provide really good power cable for the power supply which has a blow fuse on the socket itself. If they are damaged due to a spike during power distribution- they will prevent. Note that the blow fuse on the surge protectors and on the power supply's power cable (if it has) will help only to prevent- not stop- any unexplained spike in power distribution. Sleeving and wire quality is also pretty important.


*Is there anything wrong to go for modular*
Nope. Nothing wrong with it. You have to be sure that you plug in the wires properly though. That doesnt mean they will come out or anything. 


*Why do companies rip people off by putting fancy wattage*
I advise people- I dont work for manufacturers. Some small manufacturers pass under the scanner. Some manufacturers claim that it s a theoratical wattage calculation that us pulled from the power socket at maximum load and not the theoratical wattage on the DC output power so they get away from potential lawsuit. However not all are cheaters- some are very conservative in putting the wattage chap. This is where you need to learn to do research- nothing beats google....yet.


*What about watts calculator- are they recommended?*
They calculate either maximum, average or minimum output- that's why calculations vary from one watts calculator to another. So it depends on the calculators you use. Besides the watts that are calculated are accurate. Mathematically they are, but you need to acknowledge that power supply will only pull more power from the socket if it needs to. If the system is idle- it takes low power- if you are using cpu or gpu intensive based programs, it will pull out more power.


*But I have been using el cheapos for a long time- why should I make the change now?*
I would suggest to read the whole guide properly. Systems always change so certain precautions are needed. If you open your improper power supply, dont be suprised if you see some capacitors start to look like that picture. If you do, consider yourself lucky that your whole precious investment didnt come up in smoke. 


*Yeah but there are people who are claiming (with photos as proof) that they can run new hardware for months and still play games which put heavy load on the machines, if this is true, why should I pay for so much?*
No1 can fight or argue against human stupidity, but in this scenario one can make a sane argument.
All hardware uses capacitors and resistors which can handle such bad supply of power for a limited amount of time and load. That purely depends on the quality and type of the caps. However, no matter how good/reliable caps/resistors your hardware has, it will get damaged, eventually.
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/2101/humanstupidity.png
During the course of such damage, multiple issues are inevitable, anything from multiple BSODs, sudden over/under voltage which stresses the hardware and therefore heat and causing irreversible damage. When you send a dead hardware for replacement, they check for any visible damage- burn marks, bulging and leaking capacitors, burnt resistors, etc. If any of these damages are present, warranty will be voided and thus money is wasted. At the end of the day, its your call if you want to waste your hardware in such manner. Just to let you know that there are many who make wild and rave claims, out of which few will claim they did it their obsolete systems.


*How can you compare x brand power supply with another? There still have to be more than just amps on +12 v rails right?*
El cheapos PSUs have a over-rated and under powered- most 400w probably they are actually 100w-200w at most 300-320w lasting for 5 minutes if lucky. If you use your calculators and bit of imagination about the future- its still a bigger rip off- considering the risks and the contents. Poor design, ametuer soldering, bad and thin cabling, loss of certain caps and temperature de-rating largely accounts for a system to die faster. Dropping a high-end graphic card or large capacity hard drives into your rig will prove this point. Efficiency is something does make a difference especially running 24 x 7. There's no better way of saying this with another set of words: all the wasted power is dumped as heat, which means a hotter running PSU. Every power supply has its own wear and tear cons so it will eventually die- DEAL WITH IT. Something that you should also look for its life-span is the quality of components used. An el cheapo PSU when subjected to the abuse of a demanding system will be lucky to survive more than 2 years. Capacitors, pcb boards, fans, wiring, sleeving, soldering, caps, cooling and also casing does cost a lot of time, research and effort. Besides it is logic that any elctronic device generating heat is hamper its life. So you can say more efficiency= less power loss due to heat+ longer life. An el-cheapo PSU will often skip a few nice additions like: input EMI filter, power factor correction, surge suppression, thicker gauge cables, MOVs, all solid japanese Main caps, etc. It looks more like a fancy way to connect live electricity to your pc. They come with the case for crying out loud and cost 500 bucks-1000 bucks. They have to do something to earn profits afterall this is a world that earning Rs. 50 bucks on retail is pretty cut throat. Another thing you need to know is Voltage ripple. Every PSU has voltage ripple on its outputs. A higher amount of voltage ripple = hotter it runs = sooner it can fail. How does one test if a power supply has lower ripple or not- an oscilloscope and a load tester- AKA Automatic testing equipment. The oscilloscope used to make the measurement should be set to the proper bandwidth limit. In other words, lesser ripple it shows on load, better the psu. Load tester is a big bulky machine which separates men from boys. It is used to check how powerful a psu can be. If this test doesnt pass, its a crappy power supply. 
Don't expect el cheapos PSUs to have low voltage ripple- its just not feasible. Another thing you need to know is voltage regulation. If a PSU cannot regulate its outputs well, there is a much higher possibility that the psu will have a stability issue if the output drops too low under heavy load, or smoked hardware if an unloaded output shoots too high. El cheapo PSU's either do not include/have less amount of over-voltage and over-current circuit protection. In other words, if in case one of the wires or on of the rail goes spikes up, salvaging the power supply will be the last thing on your mind


*Why do I have to worry about EMI in a power supply?*
Isnt your computer equally important? Every power supply MUST have a emi filter- something that all el cheapo psu will never have at all. The filter makes sure that it wont interfere with other components, and at the same time wont damage the internal component of a system- especially the hard drives. Prevention is better than cure- dont you think?

*Its just not feasible for me- come on there must be a better way- right?*
Here's the thing- cant afford a proper equally worthy psu, dont buy an equally worthy system. For people claiming that its better to buy 4 psu in 4 different occasions if it fails- rather than one psu, this is something that you will understand using a calculator. As said before a good power will have better effiency and power is lost. So a good PSU gives you double the power at 5 times the cost, making it effectively 2.5 times more expensive. Then my following point conveys a message that you'd probably end up replacing your generic PSU 3-4 times more over a 5 yr period than a good unit. Which effectively makes your expense the same. Not to mention the additional bits/better components that are thrown into a better PSU making it a better value! Besides, there could be a chance that replacing psu wont be the only thing to be replaced.And then comes the poor quality output from an el cheapo PSU, your components can either die a slow death due to high voltage ripple or be taken out in one swoop whenever the PSU malfunctions (or it just smoke out of cause an explosion. Factor in the cost of replacing additional hardware, and the el cheapo PSU doesn't sound feasible in the long run- compared to extra investment in advance. 
If you still find it hard to believe- let this video (Credit goes to our member SURAJSPAI)
404


*So can we buy any power supply with 80 plus certification with our closed?*
Absolutely *NOT*! You will still have to read reviews and see if the 80 plus certification holds any credibility in the real world tests. Do note that power supplies tested for getting this certification are tested on labs in a controlled environment. A possibility exists that in "real time" temps, humidity and conditions (some have dusty or "dry" environment) will give out very different results which can contradict with the 80 plus certification. Do also note that Ecos Consulting, the company giving out the 80 plus certifications, tests power supplies at a room temperature of only 23º C. If you have observed, many companies brag about running this power supply on operational temps of 40~50 degrees and put this certification label on the box inorder to make a quick sale. There have been majority of the scenarios that peers with limited technical knowledge and experience, without reading a proper unadulterated review give rave advices and recommend to buy a psu solely for the certification- unfortunately its these people who don't know the difference between lab environment and real world environment- let alone the difference between 23 degrees celcius and the labelled operational temps between 40~50 degrees mentioned on the bo these days. If this is the case, even power supplies with obsolete design can get 80 plus certification very easily.


*How will I identify good power supply from bad supply? Moreover- how will I identify a good supply from another supposedly better power supply with the same cost?*
*This is where you need to learn the art of research and development. *
# Google it out- Check the efficiency on 40- 50 degrees operational speed nothing less than this. Remember that efficiency must be tested on 40-50 degrees celcius operational temps because many places in India are hot- summers are much hotter. 
# Check if its multiple rail or single rail- preferably single rail. Find out the OEM and check the OEM's reputation- websites like hardware secrets and hardwareocp usually rip the psu to the last bone.
# Check if the wires are used 16AWG and 18 AWG.
# Check if it has really good cooling, long enough cables.
# Active pfc is a must. 
*Note: For UPS users, certain type of ups have bit of a conflict with active PFC. However in newer systems, best if you get PSU with active PFC. I am not an expert in UPS since I didn't need one.*
# Check the voltage fluctuations on rails on load.
# Certain reviewers use a pc system to test a load but usually that's not the right way since it does not stresses the rails which is needed to prove the reliability of the psu and besides good power supplies usually give more - and gives an idea about fan noise. They test it with a load tester and some of them also put the videos on the same article as well to give a good idea. 
# Warranty- more the warranty, more expensive the psu it is. Warranty is usually charges more by the manufacturers if the warranty period is high. Dont be under the misconception that good psu will live forever. Although psu has much better life and resistance against voltage spikes, every unit has its own breaking point. So if you find a good psu with 3-5 years, buy it.
# Any psu missing any information from the above highlighted points is something which shouldn't be ignored at all costs. If the companies or reviewers (if the reviewers didnt mention it then its most probably its an ad in a form of a "professional" review) didnt reveal the finer details- OEMS will and they have to. 

*Note:* Powersupply advice and "myths" shouldn't be over-exaggerated unless its a bad powersupply or if there is a better psu available for the same price. Do note there have been cases of burnt computers which have been very serious such as the link below:
Techie found dead in front of burnt computer - The Times of India
Its important to have proper wiring, earthing, sockets, UPS, surge protector at the same time as well. More advance the technology gets, so must the source. Electricity is a double edge sword, respect it and you get respect. You play around with it and you will learn that electricity has a pretty electrifying sense of humour the hard way.


----------



## fuzzz (Dec 15, 2008)

nice guide, very informative.. covers quite a few topics that one would actually study in electrical engineering 

however i would like to add a suggestion
i dont know about others, but if i were you i would tone down the language.
it is kinds harsh.
seeing as how its a guide i feel you should take my suggestion into consideration


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ thanks man appreciate the feedback


----------



## spikygv (Dec 16, 2008)

good non-technical guide. 

Suggestions :

1. Add a list of good power supplies in different price ranges
2. Give some rudimentary explanation dude , you are asking readers to visit google way too often.

I dont completely agree with you on the multiple 12 volt rail thing.AFAIK , multiple rails are mainly present to limit current while at the same time offer large amounts of current to different parts of the pc. Although most supplies , have a common 12 volt from which the various 12 volt rails are derived, the current on the individual rails are limited . So , in the event of failure or short circuit , no rail catches fire. Each rail is limited to 18A usually. .
So , If the supply is giving less than 30A , a single rail is better in my opinion as current wont be locked in any rail .. but if current supply is over 50A , i would rather prefer to have 50A split into different rails ( say 4 ) , each of which can supply a max of 18A but a total of 50A together.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 16, 2008)

awesome. very good guide. Thanks a lot.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 17, 2008)

@ sagar: +12v rails are not limited to 12 Amps. If that was the case- the whole world would be running on 400w. More the amps= having more quality parts within the power supply for efficiency and stability. 
@desi: No worries just doing my part.


----------



## spikygv (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ each 12 volt rail (virtual rail ) has a current limit. .so 4 x 12v rails each limited to 20A may give a total of 44A( any current less than 80A ) on 12 volt..


----------



## Sathish (Dec 17, 2008)

though the language is little bit of harsh,, it is so informative.. 
digit may compile this type of informations and put it to the DVDs in every month..


----------



## acewin (Dec 18, 2008)

havent read yet complete info, but is quiet long , quiet informative I suppose. Do not have much ideas on PSU pins and all the way thread starter or sagargv have so atleast it would be a start.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 10, 2009)

Psu guide resurrected, modified and added with recommendations according to system configurations.


----------



## eureca_eureca (Feb 13, 2009)

I very badly needed this


----------



## sujeet2555 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have a cheap PSU 400w(enter company) and has rating of 
+5V           +12V            +3.3V               -12V         +5VSB
16A            8A                  7A                  0.5A         1.5A
and i have nvidia 6800le.my screen is going blank in games and any time.should i change my pSU.please recommend a model and what should i look for when buying a PSU (is it +12V  -  18 A?)


----------



## abhadi (Feb 16, 2009)

hi guys...
    I am planning to buy HD4870 1 Gb..... so is this SMPS ok ???

*CoolerMaster* *RP-600-PCAR* *Extreme Power 600W*  - RS. 3500

in the palit website it said 500W is the min. requirement... so going for the SMPS is fine ..right???


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ No. Check the efficiency with the operational temps. Also google for the OEM as well. 
I given an explanation here btw where my explanation starts from here:
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100981


----------



## abhadi (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks sorceror....
  I think i'll go for Corsair VX550 ...... Thnks again,if it isn't for u i would have gone for CM600....


----------



## surinder (Feb 23, 2009)

My CPU configuration : E7300, ASUS P5KPL-CM M.board,PALIT HD 4850 512MB DDR3, 640GBx2 HDDs, DVD writer, CREATIVE X-FI XTEREME GAMER, 2GB DDR2 800MHZ RAM,

Which PSU should I buy atleast.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 23, 2009)

ohh you are the same super cool guy from TE.. good job !! nice to see you participate here also.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 23, 2009)

corsair or Cooler master ,, which one is best ???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 24, 2009)

How is Power Safe SMPS 400W Gold SMPS @ 1.5k for 9600GT ??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 24, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ohh you are the same super cool guy from TE.. good job !! nice to see you participate here also.


Well-  I help digit, chip, India broadband forums now since these people need a lot of help. Rather than reviews I just put up articles for all Indian tech forums and give some advice whatever I can in my free time. 


damngoodman999 said:


> corsair or Cooler master ,, which one is best ???


Model, OEM and warranty support is more important than brand. Buying hardware doesnt follow the same funda as clothes. 


a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> How is Power Safe SMPS 400W Gold SMPS @ 1.5k for 9600GT ??


Its local L&C OEM. Most probably passive. VIP silver (blue casings are fsp OEM with active pfc) is better option provided you can get one. cm 460w extreme plus should be a better choice but its for 2.8k. little more cash fetches you cx400w.


----------



## surinder (Feb 27, 2009)

My CPU configuration : E7300, ASUS P5KPL-CM M.board,PALIT HD 4850 512MB DDR3, 640GBx2 HDDs, DVD writer, CREATIVE X-FI XTEREME GAMER, 2GB DDR2 800MHZ RAM,


My main uses downloading 2:00 AM to 8:00 AM,little bit of  gaming, and watching HD movies. I want to have best value for money product for my needs with good energy efficiency.

What are my cheapest and worthy options?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 28, 2009)

^^ Allready mentioned. I did mention the psu recommendations for a reason. Keeping only the current config in mind, vx450 fits the bill.


----------



## Jetlag (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi guyz, please help me,

 I am planning on buying the corsair VX450w but i have read many times that PSUs with active PFCs require a sinewave UPS to work properly. I have Iball 630 UPS which produces modified sinewave output.

What should i do? Go for a non-PFC PSU which would cost cheaper or buy a sinewave UPS which would cost more apart from the PSU which is already costing 4K.


----------



## shaunak (Mar 3, 2009)

This is a great guide. 
Good thing that you put in a list of products in the end as well.


----------



## abhadi (Mar 3, 2009)

how about ..
        Tagan	TG600-U37	600W SMPS(Max Power upto 700W)	 - Rs. 4200 


   for intel i7, HD 4870 config.... wouldn't it be enough considering that i might do overclocking some times. . . if not can u suggest me the cheapest and best SMPS for it ...

 Thanks in Advance ...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 4, 2009)

Operational temperatures is unknown. Higher the operational temps, higher chances of efficiency dropping down.


----------



## anubisX (Mar 8, 2009)

Very informative !!! Really appreciate your effort..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 16, 2009)

Update: Corsair's national toll free/email support contact has been put up.


----------



## Arnab boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey how r zebronics platinum or ball black stalion psus. As I mentioned earlier my friend is using zebby 700 w and is running well.
Shall I take it for my phenom 2 940 
With asus m3a 78 T, w.d 1 t.b hdd + seagate 500 gb,gpu is xfx gts 250,and two optical drives. 
Thankz in adv....'
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hey how r zebronics platinum or ball black stalion psus. As I mentioned earlier my friend is using zebby 700 w and is running well.
Shall I take it for my phenom 2 940 
With asus m3a 78 T, w.d 1 t.b hdd + seagate 500 gb,gpu is xfx gts 250,and two optical drives. 
Thankz in adv....'


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 28, 2009)

@ The Sorcerer

Thank you for this guide 



This one deserves to be sticky.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 28, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Hey how r zebronics platinum or ball black stalion psus.


Wouldn't risk it. cx400 is for 3.2k and comes with active pfc. Seeing what you planned for your rig- vx450 is a no brainer. 


Arnab boss said:


> As I mentioned earlier my friend is using zebby 700 w and is running well.


I would recommend to read the psu guide properly in that case, I am sure the question you asked is allready answered on the guide.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a query.

Config is like this:
P2 X4 940 BE
Palit HD4870 1GB GDDR5

Now I'm in a fix between two PSUs:-
1. Corsair VX550W for Rs. 5,500 odd
2. Tagan Stone Rock TG600-U37 600W for Rs. 4,600 only

Now Corsair PSU's give 85% efficiency, but Tagan Stone Rock PSUs supposedly give a 83% efficiency. ANd it can handle power upto 700W and a GTX285 + Core i7 work flawlessly on it.

But it's low cost makes me a bit wary that is it really that good. And on the other hand, I really need to go for a cheaper one(a.k.a. TAGAN).

So which one should I opt for. Reply ASAP.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 29, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Now Corsair PSU's give 85% efficiency, but Tagan Stone Rock PSUs supposedly give a 83% efficiency...


But on which operational temps? I wasnt able to find about the operational temps of the tagan TG600-U37. You still have antec 650w and cm real power 550 as a good alternate.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 29, 2009)

Costs of both?

And they have 2x6 pin I guess.

I will be going for HRDCore OCing too so.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Mar 29, 2009)

@ The Sorcerer ,
                         You rock man, very nice article. One more vote from me to make this thread sticky.
 I recently bought a Corsair TX 750 for my next gpu gtx 260/275/280 with my own sense. Your article proved my decision was perfect.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 30, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I will be going for HRDCore OCing too so.


If you planning to hardcore ocing- I am sure even should be knowing that single rail has an advantage over dual/multiple rails always.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 30, 2009)

But which one gives single rail, I have no idea about that.

For me, Hrd Core is actually 4Ghz on air, not higher than that.

And I'm really on the budget so is there a go ahead for Tagan, it beats competition by Rs. 1000


----------



## surinder (Mar 30, 2009)

I was almost done with Antec-EA 650 but guess what comp@ddict added all new dimension Tagan Stone Rock TG600-U37 600W.

Is it better from Antec-EA 650 or anything else around 5k ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 4, 2009)

Following notes updated:


> Note: Powersupply advice and "myths" shouldn't be over-exaggerated unless its a bad powersupply or if there is a better psu available for the same price. Do note there have been cases of burnt computers which have been very serious such as the link below:
> *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Citi ... 357502.cms
> Its important to have proper wiring, earthing, sockets, UPS, surge protector at the same time as well. More advance the technology gets, so must the source. Electricity is a double edge sword, respect it and you get respect. You play around with it and you will learn that electricity has a pretty electrifying sense of humour the hard way.


----------



## shaunak (Apr 4, 2009)

I ball has come out with a new "Sprinter" series. 

Its not too bad. (Not cheap either)

I inspected it at the store. Its construction is solid and feels heavy. I wouldnt mind using it in a meduim range desktop. Its definately better than a VIP solution IMHO.

Pricing:
Sprinter 500  - Rs.2575/-
Black Stallion 600 APFC  -   Rs.4750/-


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 4, 2009)

surinder said:


> I was almost done with Antec-EA 650 but guess what comp@ddict added all new dimension Tagan Stone Rock TG600-U37 600W.
> 
> Is it better from Antec-EA 650 or anything else around 5k ?


All I know is that the Tagan 600W PSU can deliver a max of 700W and can handle a GTX285 and Core i7 with ease.


----------



## surinder (Apr 4, 2009)

Antec-EA 650 advertised to deliver 650 watts continuous power yes of course with more then 80% efficiency all the way but I don't know about its ability of max output. Anybody have any idea about it?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 5, 2009)

I got it confirmed that t600-u37 is not as true as what people claim. Tagan also didnt reveal many detailed specs as well- operational temps is one of them. For 4.7k, why would anyone buy a zebronics or an iball .


----------



## acewin (Apr 5, 2009)

didnt get where zebronics in 4.7K came in the discussion 

about t600-u37, well I do not think that everything can be 100% accurate, but it surely gives regular 600W, can give power upto 700W well the corsair ones are also considered to do similar job, just that corsair does not advertises it like that.

And if Antec-EA 650 has continous power of 650W then it canhandle to give more than 700W also.

So none of these are any bad choice for hardcore OCing or any such.
I do not think VX550 max power would be more than 650W or so. So, a final logical thought would be money and VX550 is little more costly for the requirement. but it certainly gives allout more than 550W continous.
But then if you are spending as much as 5.5K odd why not go for modular PSU. like tagan BZ600


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ zebby psu came into point @ post #40.
Edit: Whoops its iball . My bad. edited. 


vx450 is actually a seasonic 500w which gives power upto 600w- 650w easily. vx550 will give 700-750w on maximum load easily with operational temps of 50 degrees celcius. Corsairs are always rated way too conservatively.


----------



## acewin (Apr 5, 2009)

true


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2009)

> vx450 is actually a seasonic 500w which gives power upto 600w- 650w easily


Very true, Corsair knew that their VX450W is very good and powerful too, but they decided to play it safe and thus the name.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2009)

> vx450 is actually a seasonic 500w which gives power upto 600w- 650w easily


Very true, Corsair knew that their VX450W is very good and powerful too, but they decided to play it safe and thus the name.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2009)

> vx450 is actually a seasonic 500w which gives power upto 600w- 650w easily


Very true, Corsair knew that their VX450W is very good and powerful too, but they decided to play it safe and thus the name.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 6, 2009)

Update: Antec EA430 is added on lower end psu.


> Very true, Corsair knew that their VX450W is very good and powerful too, *but they decided to play it safe and thus the name.*


There's nothing to play safe though. Why play safe with a psu which is capable of handling more? But the reason is because different companies have different "idealogy" of labelling. I guess its better to buy a psu with 400w on proven normal load against a psu with proven peak load.


----------



## shaunak (Apr 6, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> I got it confirmed that t600-u37 is not as true as what people claim. Tagan also didnt reveal many detailed specs as well- operational temps is one of them. For 4.7k, why would anyone buy a zebronics or an iball .



Cheapest 600W APFC PSU. 

====

Anyway,
I was talking bout the Sprinter series, which is marked at 2.5K, so I guess it will retail at 1.5K . 

Its solidly constructed and cheap. Felt better than the VIP ones to me at the shop. Decent choice for a mediocore system.

For some reason the guy wouldnt let me measure the short ckt amperage


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 6, 2009)

^^ No actually cheapest psu with active pfc (according to me) is corsair cx400 and antec EA430 and u37 is actually lesser than 80% and topower psu have a pretty bad list of manufactured OEMS in the present as well. That will obviously explain they arent any good reviews of this unit tested on a load tester.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2009)

Update: Point added under the faq question:
Why would an el cheapo rated 800w give only 390w? Where are the rest going to? How do I judge a power supply?


> Oh yeah this is also another very important point that many so called technical sound leave. Many companies brand themselves as 80+. But that's not all true. You see when AC is converted to DC, no matter how good a cooling is there will be a level of heat. On top if it, ambience can also add up to temperature on the power supply as wek. Do note that if the powersupply gets hotter, efficiency is will drop tremendously. This is called operational temps. Many reputed brands are well known are veterans because of transparency of details. Some do not reveal the operational temp details. By today's standards the efficiency is calculated on operational temps of 40 degrees celcius~50 degrees celcius. If the operational temps are not mentioned, most likely its tested under operational temps of 25 degrees celcius, like in older generation power supply like the coolermaster 600w extreme series. It is therefore vital to check a series of reviews and see if all the details are mentioned- as there are reviews which is used as, in reality more effective form of advertisement. If the details are not mentioned, better off taking the alternate one which has all the details. Besides why would a company hide the details if a power supply is good- unless its bad in reality.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 10, 2009)

anyone know hw is new Zebronics Pro sreies...looking at the specs, they seem very promising...not like the old platinum series.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2009)

I heard the newer ones are actually HEC OEM. ADDA fans and much better quality than the previous generation of the pro series. I think these are with active pfc but it needs to be tested properly by a mod at TE forums . So its going to take a while to put on the list.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 10, 2009)

know abt their pricing??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2009)

PRO-500------2850/-
PRO-600-----3700/-
PRO-350-----1850/-
PRO-550------3200/-
PRO-E750----6900/-
PRO-M500----3500/-
PRO-M600----4400/-
PRO-M800----9000/-
But I am not sure if the naming of the old version of pro are as same as new version of pro psu. If you see the sticker of the new version of pro, there is no UL number mentioned on the psu so its more difficult to identify which one is new and which one is old. But if someone can confirm if the boxing of the old generation zebronics pro is different from new generation pro, that's the only way the end users can find the different from old to new.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 15, 2009)

Update: added Cooler Master Real Power Pro 460 (RS-460-ASAA-D3) for lower mid end category.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 15, 2009)

^^price?? btw heard this is an awesome PSU for mid range usage


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 15, 2009)

Its approx 4k. The psu should have been cheaper though. Corsair vx450 will still be a better buy against this done mainly due to the price.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 16, 2009)

Got a Zeb. PRO-550W from our dealer for testing yesterday  Hav to see hw gud the PRO series performs in real-world tests apart from their great specs on paper....btw this is heavier than any 500-600W PSUs I hav ever seen!!! The built quality seems the best so far. Will post soon hw it performs...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 16, 2009)

Google and download occt. Run 3 hour cpu testing. After the test is concluded it will give you a graph screenshot of +12v and +3.3v rail during the test. Its best if the system is on default clocks as of now. I will appreciate if you can put the screenshot of that graph over here as well.


----------



## mrsam1999 (Apr 21, 2009)

I recently bought an i7 rig (920, 3 gb ddr3 1333mhz, seagate 320 gb hdd, lg dvd writer, xfx 9800 gtx+) with this zebronics realwatts pro 600 psu. Now my video card requires 2 6 pin connectors (actually this is 65nm overclocked 9800gtx). But then, i am having to disable HT and also 2 cores of the i7 or else in full fledged gaming, the system is hanging within 2 minutes. I am not overclocking anything. Is the psu low for my config ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 21, 2009)

*facepalm*
i7's average TDP itself is 130w. Its only now that certain zebronics pro versions are good btu that also for systems which demands pretty average power. You will need a power supply which has low voltage ripple and high efficiency for a high performance system. Its obvious- you will need a good power supply. 
Here the problem arrives. If zebronics realwatts is replaced with a better psu, the old psu might have already done some damage. So 1st thing first get a better a better psu ASAP- something like tx650. Then you will have to stress test it and see if other components are working properly or not. If they are working- consider yourself lucky. If they are not- be prepared to get them replaced.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*facepalm*
i7's average TDP itself is 130w. Its only now that certain zebronics pro versions are good btu that also for systems which demands pretty average power. You will need a power supply which has low voltage ripple and high efficiency for a high performance system. Its obvious- you will need a good power supply. 
Here the problem arrives. If zebronics realwatts is replaced with a better psu, the old psu might have already done some damage. So 1st thing first get a better a better psu ASAP- something like tx650. Then you will have to stress test it and see if other components are working properly or not. If they are working- consider yourself lucky. If they are not- be prepared to get them replaced.


----------



## mrsam1999 (Apr 21, 2009)

Actually with this zebronics psu, i can play all latest games at highest settings no problem. Can u specify what stress test program i should run to test for damage ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ Are you sure you wanna do that? Dont blame me if stress test damages your system . I rather not take chances and prefer to put 1000 buck more for the sake of being hassle free. I dont have time to give things for replacement and the hassle at times is just not worth it:
Use prime 95 for single core, latest orthos and occt for dual/quad proccies. For checking the system's stability, run the tests for 4-5 hours. But if you are checking overclock stability, you will have to tun orthos 10 hour blend test to make sure its 24/7 stable. Not that I am saying 5 hours run is not enough .


----------



## anoopingenius (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi,
         I have a 3yr old system with the following configuration:
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
Asus A8Ne Motherboard
2x1GB DDR RAM
XFX 8600GT XXX Ed.
2 SATA HDDs

All these were powered by a Zeberonics 400W PSU and worked fine until yesterday when the PSU went bust (or so I think). After a lot of googling and reading a lot of posts by The Sorcerer and others, I have come to the conclusion that the system was underpowered big time. 

I figured that the 12v rail was only providing 9A. (The system originally came with a 6600Le Gfx card, 1 GB RAM n 1 HDD)

Even after the upgrade to 8600GT the system did work fine for 3-4 months. So I cant figure out how the whole thing worked with just 9A. I have found that the 8600GT itself would require 18A min.

Now for the new PSU (hoping all the components are still intact). I was planning to pick up the VIP 500W silver but it is not available anywhere. The CM 390, 460 both have 18A 12v connectors. My Motherboard, If I have got it right has only one 24 pin EATX and one 4 pin ATX12v inputs. So how do I make use of dual 12v connectors on these PSUs (each of which is limited to 12A)? 

So is my choice limited to  PSUs like the Corsair cx400 which provides 30A on a single rail?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 30, 2009)

You have antec EA 430w. There's also coolermaster real power 460w as well. See I made the guide so that people can identify a good power supply for their system, so its not necessary that the recommendations that I made are the best.


----------



## anoopingenius (Apr 30, 2009)

If I need atleast 18A for the Graphics card (the xxx edition is factory overclocked, so it could require more), how much more would I require to power the rest? i.e. What else is powered by 12v? 

I don't think I have understood this 12v1, 12v2 concept correctly. There is only one 24 pin connector and one 4+4 pin connector in all PSUs. So how does this dual mode (12v1, 12v2) work? I thought there would be 2x 24 pin connectors and corresponding inputs on the motherboard. 

I am not just going by your recommendations of PSUs but by the power req of my system. It so happens that your recommendations would suit me fine, if I can only figure out the concept of this dual mode 12v power.


----------



## mrsam1999 (Apr 30, 2009)

A few days back i benchmarked my rig with everest. I had only 2 cores enabled, turbo and qpi power management enabled too. The tests ran ok, but then, when i started 'painkiller' the game, my pc immediately restarted. I then disabled qpi power management, and things were allright. Now i have disabled turbo mode but enabled all 4 cores and my system is running fine. I have also disabled EIST but kept c0 and c1E states enabled because i think my system is having problems managing voltage and speed to the cpu and chipset. So its better to not let cpu speed get up or down..make it stay put @ stock 2.66 ghz speeds. I am thinking should i select cpu idle state to 'high performance' ? so that it runs at all times in a fixed speed and stepping ?

I dare not run anymore benchmarkers like prime 95 and stuff.


----------



## anoopingenius (Apr 30, 2009)

I think I've figured the 12v concept out (correct me if I'm wrong). There are two different 12v lines/rails (limited to 18A by the ATX12v 2.2 std.) feeding the 24 pin connector. So the connector is always one. 

So the CM Extreme power plus 390W should suffice with 18A+16A 12V lines as I think in terms of wattage 390 is sufficient to power my system.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ Yes. Keeping this rig in mind, it will suffice.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 30, 2009)

mrsam1999 said:


> A few days back i benchmarked my rig with everest. I had only 2 cores enabled, turbo and qpi power management enabled too. The tests ran ok, but then, when i started 'painkiller' the game, my pc immediately restarted. I then disabled qpi power management, and things were allright. Now i have disabled turbo mode but enabled all 4 cores and my system is running fine. I have also disabled EIST but kept c0 and c1E states enabled because i think my system is having problems managing voltage and speed to the cpu and chipset. So its better to not let cpu speed get up or down..make it stay put @ stock 2.66 ghz speeds. I am thinking should i select cpu idle state to 'high performance' ? so that it runs at all times in a fixed speed and stepping ?
> 
> I dare not run anymore benchmarkers like prime 95 and stuff.


Let's get some terminology right
Benchmarking software are not stress testing softwares. So its not necessary benchmarking software will stress your system- it will only test how fast is that hardware component. Stress testing software doesnt not test a power supply too 100% load as well- it will only pull the power based on the system. Stress testing softwares do not blow your system- unless you are using substandard/defect product or you are over volting a component.
So to answer your question, you will have to tell me your system configuration.


----------



## anoopingenius (Apr 30, 2009)

On the contrary, I think it might fall short or cut it too close. Logic: The combined max wattage on 12v is 216W, which means a max of 18 A. Isn't it?

So I think I'll go with the 460W one instead. It has a Max 12v Wattage of 312= 26A.  

I just need to find out one thing: If the maximum 18A on 12V1 will support the graphics card+ 2HDD+ other peripherals. Can you help me on this?

Thanks a lot for your guide. It started me on to all what I learnt in the past 2 days!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ Mathematically speaking- yes. On papers it is supposed to be 26 amps. But in real world is somewhat different. Like I said, split rails will have some sort of DC loss compared to single rail- but that fact is also depending more on the load as well. DC power cannot be calculated but something that can be seen via a load tester. Most probably it gives 22-24 amps in DC. We should also consider the fact that this is a passive pfc- which kinda sucks since you arent able to get VIP psu. In your current rig, it wont be an issue. Split voltage funda differs from company to company so its pretty confusing.
Thanks for the appreciation BTW! I write guides based on the behaviour of the majority of the people so I usually write for 1 forum. But since this guide is pretty understandable, I have put this on majority of the forum who either have no guide- or an outdated/wrong one.


----------



## mrsam1999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorcerer here is my complete PC configuration:

Intel core i7 920 @ 2.66 ghz, c0/c1 revision,
intel dx58so x58 motherboard,
kingston 3 gb ddr3 1333 mhz RAM,
xfx 9800 gtx+ 512 mb video card (oced version of 65nm 9800 gtx)
Seagate 320 gb hdd,
LG dvd writer,
Acer AL1706 17" lcd,
Old creative speakers,
Zebronics realwatts pro 600 watts psu,
Frontech keyboard and mouse.

Please guide me on the qpi management, EIST, cpu idle power state in relevance to the power draw thru PSU. Why did my pc restart just after i completed the everest benchmarks ? And since then this happened 4 more times while just watching movies, playing really old games etc. Did i set something really conflicting in the bios ? I didn't overclock anything !!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 30, 2009)

i7 consumes a lot of power- same goes for 9800gtx+. Although I find it strange you are using such a firepower on a slapstick silly 17 inch screen Can you give me a cpu-z validation link?


----------



## mrsam1999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is my cpuz validation link :-

*valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=556909

And a screenshot of gpuz :-

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/5474/gpuzf.jpg


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 30, 2009)

It goes without saying- change the psu to atleast corsair tx650. Possibility exists that one the memory might not be working properly OR you got a bad processor batch. Unfortunatly in either of case we will have to stress test it. If its the ram, then either it could be something which the defect have surfaced, but with those psu, possibility also exists that it might have damaged the rams...
BUT
Did you update the BIOS by any chance? Find the batch code on the i7's packaging and google for it. See if you find any search about this batch. If its the processor, then you should find out if anyone with the same batch code have made any reports on any tech forums. Also go to xtremesystems.org and lurk around, see if you find any thread in regards to this issue. Maybe there's a setting one need to do.


----------



## hash!! (Apr 30, 2009)

hmm.. needed something like this.. help me out someone.. 

my specs:
asus M2N-E
athlon x2 4400+
8800GTS 320mb
2x1GB DDR2
1x320gb SATA hdd
1x250gb SATA hdd
2xDVD Burners
1xInternal Card Reader
Creative SB Live! pci soundcard
4-5 fans thrown around

i've been running all this on a CM extremepower 550Watt PSU all this while, and it seems to have run fine.. so i wanna sell that off now, and get a new PSU cause Im planning to get a new processor, probably a phenom 9950 or a 9850, whichever is compatible with my M2N-E (im still trying to confirm that from people who have experience or know about it), and considering the phenom's 100watt+ usage, i think i should get a better PSU.

So, what kinda PSU do i get? cause i was planning to go for an 700watt extremepower, (if they make that).. theres a power calculator on Asus' website, that gave me an approximation of about 650 watts on my current config.. i know theres more to PSU's than their wattages, but i need some solid advice here.. 
Is there something cheaper, but better i should go for?
my system remains on for long hours, and on load for atleast half the time its on, cause i need to render stuff every now and then.

cheers,
Hari


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ Well the whole guide has a detailed explanation on how a power supply should be judged and bought. I am pretty sure when you read that, you can make decisions accordingly.


----------



## hash!! (May 1, 2009)

heh.. now now, i wouldnt post that entire write-up (spent atleast 15 minutes on that!) if i had it all sorted in my head, right?
im confused as to which psu to buy.. 
but its cool if you have issues, i wont bother posting.. i'l just go try knock on some other doors.. thanks anyway..

cheers,
Hari

p.s: you should move the admins to make this a locked sticky, if you dont want people sacrileging your sacred 'thread'.. i posted cause i thought this was a discussion, not a thesis..


----------



## ntomer (May 1, 2009)

Hi,

I bought a new rig day before couple of days ago. The configuration of machine is -

Processor      - Intel E8400
MoBo            -
RAM             - 2*1GB, Kingston 800MHz
HDD             - Seagate 500 GB, 7200.12, 32 MB buffer
DVD Writer    - LG, Sata, 20x
GPU             - XFX 7900GS

I bought a generic (Branded - Circuit) 400W PSU with this. Then somebody suggested me that this PSU might not be able to support this configuration, so I searched a bit and found this wonderful link. After learning a bit about PSUs, I checked my rig's PSU and it is only 14A on +12V, means effectively 168 W.

This I guess is way too low for this rig, so I am planning to upgrade my PSU, please suggest me which one should I go for. I am have thought of the following alternatives -

Cooler Master 390W
Cooler Master 460W
Corsair 400W

Alsowhen I checked my PSU, I found that connections aren't done as recommended in this thread, so I've clicked a few pics of it. Please tell me is it alright?

The PSU -

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/7799/dsc0017ul.th.jpg

Connection view 1 - 

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/4415/dsc0018ul.th.jpg

Connection view 2, notice how the GPU has been powered from a cord coming out of the DVD power -

*img22.imageshack.us/img22/2286/dsc0020ul.th.jpg

Thanks

Nitin


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 1, 2009)

ntomer said:


> I checked my rig's PSU and it is only 14A on +12V, means effectively 168 W.


Maybe on paper, but real time would be different depending on the operational temps. Keeping the same current configuration in mind, Grab a cx400 or antec EA 430.
I am sure its just another intel board. Sad part about intel is their OEM is foxconn and they call themselves "original". They dont even bother to put heatsink on their south bridge. For a stock, they are enough, but leaving southbridge, northbridge and mosfets is something to be prevented at all cost to maintain the shell life of the board.


----------



## ntomer (May 1, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Maybe on paper, but real time would be different depending on the operational temps. Keeping the same current configuration in mind, Grab a cx400 or antec EA 430.
> I am sure its just another intel board. Sad part about intel is their OEM is foxconn and they call themselves "original". They dont even bother to put heatsink on their south bridge. For a stock, they are enough, but leaving southbridge, northbridge and mosfets is something to be prevented at all cost to maintain the shell life of the board.



Sorry, I forgot to mention the MoBo, it is Intel DG31PR.

Please check whether the connections done with the current PSU are alright? And if I for a Corsair CX400W, will I be able to connect it myself, or do you recommend to get it done by a pro. I am not a very techie kinda guy; although I am a Software Engineer, I complete my Engineering 11 years ago and have been in management role for last 5-6 year, so far away from techiedom 

Thanks

Nitin


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 1, 2009)

^^ No your questions are genuine and logical. Here's the thing. The problem is not the connection- Its all fine. But the problem is rail stability. Only real way to find a stability is using a load tester or an oscilloscope- some type of equipments which is not feasible for an end user. Reads from the multimeter is usually not accurate. measuring voltage spike, rail stability need different type of hardware. Softwares dont usually indicate accurate readings, but to an end user they do a pretty decent job. The thing, you need to check load on the rails during load because that is when the reading from a software is more accurate compared to idle. BUT doing stress testing on this psu is a risk job. Some of these power supplies dont even have any form of PFC. So any voltage spike can damage because newer tech is way more sensitive then the old ones in terms of power. 
Let's take an example in the spirit of discussion between 2 techies. There 2 versions of cm extreme 600w-PCAR and PCAP. PCAP has passive pfc. PCAR doesn't have any pfc at all. To make silly, when coolermaster got lot of complaints, they replaced the cheap aluminum heatsink with a pure copper one and most probably put a passive pfc- so they labeled all the extreme series as passive series- whether it is aluminum or not. These are bit heavier than the cx400 and are cooler than the aluminum ones. But cx400 has active pfc and the efficiency is tested on 40 degrees operational temps. extreme series are tested on older specs that is 25 degrees Celsius. 
Going for cx400 helps a long way.


----------



## ntomer (May 1, 2009)

Thanx Sorcerer,

I've bought the Corsair VX450W for 4 grands; will try to install it myself tonight. Let's see how it goes 

Thanks again,

Nitin


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 2, 2009)

^^ Fantastic. After you change the psu, google iso image called memtest and burn the bootable image on a disc. Boot the system via the disk and let it run the memory test for 3-4 hours. Also google and download orthos and run a blend test for 4-5 hours. Test is necessary to run to be absolutely sure that no components are damaged because of the old psu- just a standard precaution i would recommend to prevent any issues that may come up in the future. But dont run the stress test on the old psu.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 2, 2009)

hash!! said:


> heh.. now now, i wouldnt post that entire write-up (spent atleast 15 minutes on that!) if i had it all sorted in my head, right?
> im confused as to which psu to buy..


It is said- arrogance diminishes wisdom.
I told you to read the guide because I have made the recommendations with the pros and cons. If you didnt want to read the entire guide, if you scroll down (and it is perfectly clear), there are power supply recommendations being made for certain range (in terms of power consumption) allready. It is going to be the same thing I am going to advice so it doesn't make sense to say thing again. 
As for the sticky, that is for the mods to decide. I haven't put up any request and usually I help other forums. Since the guide is pretty understandable for people who are end users and technically sound, I have made the thread here.


----------



## hash!! (May 2, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> It is said- arrogance diminishes wisdom.



no sh!t yoda!! hahahah.. sorry about that..
i read your guide. kudos, its in great detail, and its quite helpful.. 
just that im quite slow, hence i was still confused, for the simple fact that theres power calculators that recommend a wattage that i never used. and i know how amps matter too, and all that.. just that i couldnt figure whether i should go for a corsair or a cm.. anyway, its all good.. i shall do whats bound to work sureshot - buy more wattage...
oh, and sorry for the 'arrogance'.. i was tryin to pass it off as sarcasm, but we all deduce things in our own sweet way, dont we..
cheers!
Hari


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 2, 2009)

hash!! said:


> i was tryin to pass it off as sarcasm


For? Any reason/logic to pass a sarcastic comment? The guide is put up for everyone to read. If people PM me personally or ask me the same question what I have allready answered in the guide, I will tell them to refer to the guide. If people don't want to follow the guide, it is purely their wish. If people dont have the patience to read it properly, I dont know- the whole guide is in the form of Q n A. If they want a straightforward answer, choose one of the recommendations.


----------



## hash!! (May 12, 2009)

amen to that ^^   

anyway, i went and bought a tagan stonerock 600w psu.. didnt have the 80 plus certification, but its website and its specs list says it gives maximum efficiency up to 83%.. so i figured its alright even if it gives me 75% + on the temps i'l be using it on.. also, the box says its max power is upto 700w.. dunno if i can really depend on that..
but well, it has active pfc, so thats one major difference from my old psu (i feel quite lame already to have upgraded from a 550W to a 600W.. a 50W upgrade sounds quite the hyperjump..  )

anyway, my system's in bangalore, so i'l hook it up once i get there, a couple of days later.. will post about it soon.. 

cheers!


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 20, 2009)

Guide slightly updated with couple of faq and one MAJOR bump.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 20, 2009)

nice work man...keep it up


----------



## shahad (May 25, 2009)

Hai Sorcerer
I have bought a gtx 260 with 216 cores.I want to buy a psu.Those corsair and cm is not common in my area.In a nearby shop I came across ZEBRONIC 700W PLATINUM PSU.My mobo is GA P31 DS3LIntel E4600,1 Sata hdd and sata dvd rw is  present.Is the above mentiones PSU SUfficient for my setup.?
The graphic Card manufacturer shows that the card requires 38A Input power.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 25, 2009)

Why dont you just order it from an online shop? Why take unnecessary chances? Which city you are from?


----------



## shahad (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm from Kerala
I got a Zebronic 600w pro series Psu Yesterday.Looks Well finished.I connected it to my   260 gtx and its all fine.I tried some intensive games maxed out.No trouble of restarting and all.It has got 3 12v rails with 16a each,2PCI E CONNECTOR.I think it  will fine sing it.


----------



## ntomer (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Sorcerer,

Please have a look at this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1123166&postcount=8292

Regards

Nitin


----------



## Ross (Jun 9, 2009)

I've searched nearly all computer shops in my city, the only available PSUs are Intex, MRon, Enter, Odyssey(@ Rs. 450-500), iBall(@Rs. 600).No one ever heard of Coolermaster or Corsair etc. At one shop i found Zebronics 400W(@ Rs 500) but they are sold loose ie without any package(i doubt they are original, but may be its just my hunch)..

Please suggest which PSU i should go for...


----------



## asingh (Jun 9, 2009)

order it online..will have to wait a bit..but will get a genuine article


----------



## jeetu (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks to this forum , i bought a " CM Real Power Pro 460W" (Corsair , Antec, VIP were unavaible  in North Dehi). My comp configuration though will push it a little. Since i was on a tighter budget. I got E5200 CPU (45 nm 2.5 Dual Core), M/B - Gigabyte G31-ES2L , Kingston (2*2GB 800 Mhz Ram) , Leadtek 9600 GT Extreme (factory overclocked to 713 instead of 650). 2 HDD ( wdd 500 & Wdd 250). Samsung Dvd Writer. Navtech 701 LC Cabinet (transparent side view + lcd front supporting 4 front USB) Lots of fans ( 2*120 mm fan for side n rear, 1*80mm fan , 2 small fans on each hard disk). Microtek 800 VA UPS.
I ran quake 4 at ultra setting at 4X AA for 2 hrs straight without any issue. The cabinet temp 33 C at idle and 37 C on full load at non A.C. room. The temp in my room should be about 30 C (44 C on the outside).

My question remains,
1. Am i pushing my PSU a little too far?
2. Can i safely overclock my cpu to 3.2 Ghz without breaking PSU power limit.


----------



## surinder (Jun 19, 2009)

No to first and yes to second of your quarries.


----------



## jeetu (Jun 22, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> *Cooler Master Real Power Pro 460 (RS-460-ASAA-D3) *
> Pros: 80+ Bronze certified power supply. Pretty silent and ample cooling. Long enough cables. Belongs to the same ranks as corsair vx450. Reported that it gives power upto 525w. Stability is proven and it is solid on all rails under peak load. Pretty close to corsair vx450.
> Cons: Only 20+4 connector is sleeved. Multiple rails. More or less same price with vx450- but vx450 is still a better choice.


 
FYI - This must be some old info. I have RS-460-ASAA-D3. All the cables are sleeved. Another thing i like to point out is that Corsair VX450 is not Gold, Silver or even Bronze certified.


----------



## surinder (Jun 22, 2009)

But who said to you that Corsair VX450 holds 80 plus Gold or Silver or Bronze? It is a 80 plus only certified product. BTW do you know any PSU having 80 plus gold title.


----------



## rakz (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey guys i am having a 300 watt power supply. I am going to buy a new cpu as follows so pls tell me whether 300 w is enough or i need to buy 400 w

mobo
BIOSTAR TA790 GX 128 M

PROC
AMD PHENOM 2 X2 550 BE

RAM
2 GB

HD
WD 500 GB

DVD RW

2 X small fans


----------



## desiibond (Jun 22, 2009)

a 300W PSU with 80% or more efficiency should be enough. if you are using local chepo grade PSU, better upgrade.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 22, 2009)

jeetu said:


> Another thing i like to point out is that Corsair VX450 is not Gold, Silver or even Bronze certified.


I would recommend you to read it again- have I said corsair vx450 is gold, silver and bronze? No right? So what's with the pointing . 
The guide was updated over the time. I will chuck out vip silver since most of the silvers are turning out to be l&c OEM.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice guide


----------



## eureca_eureca (Jul 18, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> I would recommend you to read it again- have I said corsair vx450 is gold, silver and bronze? No right? So what's with the pointing .
> The guide was updated over the time. I will chuck out vip silver since most of the silvers are turning out to be l&c OEM.



How would i tell the mods to get this topic sticky ?

I was one among those morons who provided a poor frontech 500 w power supply for my rig and now suffering .

GUYS TAKE PSU SERIOUSLY , get a psu first and then build a rig around it  .


Thanks to The Sorcerer


----------



## abhadi (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi Sorcerer,
I've decided to go for 2 X Hd4770. . .My Mobo - MSI - 790gx
and have Smps - Tagan u-37 500W.... Will it be sufficient for those cards ??? Or else should i go for SMPS change ??? Please help me out guys....

Thanks in advance...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 7, 2009)

^^Tagan TG500-U37 is more than enuf for that setup


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 9, 2009)

hi i am planning to upgrade my system with a new 500GB hdd and with a Graphic card may be ati-radeon 4650 or 4670. Previously i am using an iball 400W PSU but now i am planning to buy corsair VX450W PSU. Is my choice right? please suggest me. also tell me in delhi where i can get corsair PSU`s.


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, your choice is good. Go ahead. I dont know where you can find it in Delhi, members from Delhi can help you.


----------



## asingh (Sep 9, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> Yes, your choice is good. Go ahead. I dont know where you can find it in Delhi, members from Delhi can help you.




You can try SMC Electronics at Nehru Place. But his prices are slightly on the higher side.

(2nd Floor on the right side, if you come from the PARAS cinema entry ).

Else order it from Lynx.


----------



## surenther.ss (Sep 9, 2009)

Hai Friends,

My friend is going to buy new CPU. We selected the following configuration

Processor:Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Processor
Motherboard:GA-EG45M-DS2H 
Ram: Transcend 4GB (2x2GB)
Harddisc:Seagate 1TB
Videocard: Card Zotac (9500GT ZT-95TEK2P-FSL  1GB DDR2 )
Cabinet :Zebronics (Antibiotics) 

Will u please suggest me the good PSU.May me my friend will add internal TV Tuner card also

Still i am reading Reviews about Videocard .So we can change this video card to some  well know cards with 512MB

Also whether this cabinet is good..Whether i need any other cooling equipments..

System will run almost 18hrs per day in that 9 hrs is for downloading and in remaining some gaming,movies,browsing

Please suggest me some good PSU

Waiting for ur valuable replies


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2009)

dude. E8400 is gone case. it's past.

Either get core i5-750 (to be avialable in few days) or go for Phenom II X2 550.


----------



## Krow (Sep 9, 2009)

^Agreed totally! Why do people want to buy ancient stuff?


----------



## surenther.ss (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks For your Commands Friends

Yesterday itself i have read about the news of i5.. I will my processor.. 

*But please suggest me the Power Supply*


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

Corsair VX450W should be good if you are going for 9500GT GPU.


----------



## theuser (Sep 16, 2009)

* POWER SUPPLY fOr A NEW RIG - Core i7 920 *

My Rig is - 
 Processor       > Intel Core i7 920 2.66Ghz
 Motherboard   > MSI X58 Pro-E
 RAM              > Corsair TR 3X3G 1333MHz 3GB (3x1GB) Kit 9-9-9-24
 Graphics Card  > NVIDIA Quadro FX 580
 *PSU               > Which One Should I Buy ?*
 My Choice for PSU - Corsair VX450 - but is This One is Fine for The Rig? *
PLZ SUGGEST*


*
*


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

I think VX450 will be able to do the job perfectly as FX-580's max power requirement is 40W.


----------



## theuser (Sep 16, 2009)

----------------------------------------
*@desibond*

Thnx for Reply... I think so its at 40W,and if switching to Quadro FX-1800,then it's 59W.
Actually I was Concerning about the Whole Rig-setup.

 *So can someone tell me in my rig how much ' Total Power ' is to be Consumed ?*

----------------------------------------


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 16, 2009)

@ theuser 

*www.thermaltake.outervision.com/


----------



## theuser (Sep 16, 2009)

*
@damngoodman999*

 Thank you for that link


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 23, 2009)

Massive bump for the crowd


----------



## ShyamaC177 (Oct 25, 2009)

My current PC configuration :-

Intel Core2Quad Q8200 @ 3.15GHz (OC)
Asus P5Q Mobo
Asus triton 77 cpu cooler
4 x 2GB DDR2 @ 800MHz (Transcend)
Seagate 500GB x 2
XFX GeForce 9600GT
Cooler master CM 690 Chassis
PSU : Zebronics platinum series 600W (System has been working just fine.)

I recently got a new GFX card XFX GTX 260 BE 216 for which i require a PSU with at least 40A current output on the 12V rail and 2 x 6-pin PCI express connectors, i was planning on buying the Zebronics platinum series 800W as its the only brand of decent PSU i could find in my city (Bhubaneswar). Well but i have decided not to after reading this so i need a suggestion for a good PSU for the system. I'm planning on upgrading the system to i7 920 + Asus R2Gene + 6GB DDR3 + XFX GTX 260 BE (maybe also SLI it in future) so i need a good PSU that i can use for the new build. I have a max budget of 10k for the PSU so guys plz suggest a good PSU.  Thx ^_^


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

I would wait for the nvidia's newer cards to launch if I were you, but if you must buy, then get the Palit GTX260 SONIC @ 10.5k.

Hmmm... PSU. I suggest modular PSU's for better cable management. Corsair HX620W is a good option @ 7.4k. Can easily handle all that you plan to throw. For OCing, consider the Corsair TX750W or Tagan BZ700, both under 10k AFAIK.


----------



## ShyamaC177 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I got myself a Corsair HX620 from eBay, I guess it will be good enough for my current system.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ even a vx550 will be more than sufficient.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

^How about HX520? I like modular PSU's more.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ Wasted- unless one gets hx 620 for 6k just like back in the good old pricing days.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

^Its 7.4k now right? Why did the prices of PSU's bloat so much?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ The law of demand and supply. There's only 1 main distri now since TAG ditched corsair.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

Damn! Corsair should get another distri soon (else we're done for)!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ Even if corsair get another main distri, its not necessary they will bring the price down. Like I said- law of demand and supply. I bought my tx750 from prime under 7k during the time when vx450 was sold as cheap as 3.2k all inclusive.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

That was indeed a super buy. Just my luck! 3.9k for VX450W!


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2009)

ShyamaC177 said:


> Well I got myself a Corsair HX620 from eBay, I guess it will be good enough for my current system.




Hey, that is good buy for your system. Modular is great.

By the way, how many fans have you mounted in the CM690..?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 21, 2009)

Bump with minor updates.


----------



## vishnu_sreevalsan (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi there,

I have decided to add an HD 4850 1Gb to my 2 year old pc. 

Core 2 Duo E 7200
Intel DG31 PR
4 GB DDR 2 800 Transcend
1x 1 TB Seagate 7200.12 SATA
1x 160 GB Samsung Sata
1x Philips  SPD2517T DVD RW
1X Dax Fast Ethernet PCI Card
I have a 19 inch monitor so the max res i would be playing games in is 1440x900

Since I live in Kerala and none of the big brands (Corsair,CM,Antec etc) are available I am thinking about the I ball Sprinter 600 from their high-end range, the only other option (that sounds decent) is a VIP 600 watt. Iball offers 3 year warranty. 

Has anyone used these models ? If so kindly help me choose the lesser of the two evils.

And before anyone suggest buying from the Internet is not an option (after several bad experiences). I will get the components of my next PC from a metro, but really do not feel like traveling to pickup a PSU.


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2010)

*Thread unlocked and stuck.*

Note: All threads created prior to 2009 were locked to avoid spam bumps.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2010)

well this is a nice thread
now kids wont go for desi brands or extreme PSUs


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 8, 2010)

*Update:*

I have removed the list of recommended power supplies for a good reason. Not only that its outdated but also the quality of the newer vx, tx and hx series of corsair power supplies have degraded compared to the older ones. Whether they are still reliable or not is something I can't really say as I've extremely less resources to test/confirm that and its just not possible to get hands on stuff everytime an established model/series gets a new production batch with "minor changes". As far as my trusted source of information through a knowledgible friend goes, vx450's 3v and 5.5v doesn't live upto its usual load and as far as I've seen, TX750's 3.3v, +5v and +12v is overpowered. 

All I can say is do your research properly and notice the differences (you can assuming you help others to build systems on "special" occasions) by checking out the overall built quality, the sleeving, the thickness of the wire, the connectors, the power plug (you can never be too careful) and once you're plugged it in a system keep an eye on the rails and make a note of any problem on the fluctuation on idle and load. This is something that a genuine advisor can do it but people who copy-paste other people's advice couldn't. So therefore its best if such people refrain from advising others unless you did a proper research- or else you're simply damaging the community this way. There are websites like jonnyGURU, anandtech and hardware secrets make an effort to do a real and a proper review power supply with proper and proven methodology.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2010)

Can you recommend me a power supply for the system specs in my sig.
I'm thinking of getting cooler master real power400w
But i want to keep my budget near 3k


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 10, 2010)

Gigabyte 460 superb or seasonic  S12II-380. Comes under that price.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Gigabyte 460 superb or seasonic  S12II-380. Comes under that price.



None are available to me. Only cooler master and corsair and maybe antec.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 10, 2010)

Corsair cx400 or antec EA430, but I am not sure about antec's rma policy/experience.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 10, 2010)

^^Wat abt FSP Saga II 450 or 500W?Those will also come within 3k,isn't it?Moreover they're the best VFM,aint it?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2010)

But where will i get fsp from?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 10, 2010)

Don't know much but as per what I've heard, so far its the fsp 350w viz decent. I don't know anyone who used and tested larger watt units yet. You're getting corsair cx400/EA430/Gigabyte 460 superb and seasonic s12 380 for that price, they are all good units and one or two units will be available easily, what's the point in recommending FSP? VFM means value for money and not "cheap". Not that I am saying its bad, but these units are better and worth for the price, ain't it?

Besides, how many have RMA experiences with FSP? 1....2?? How can one say its value for money without knowing it? I don't recommend stuff that way. As far as I've seen, most of the time corsair and seasonic are replaced rather then repaired (unless its really a minor issue).


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll see if i can get fsp otherwise i'll go for cooler master or corsair.
Just checked the wattage calculator of cooler master for my system and it showed 409w psu requirement for my system.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 10, 2010)

Best if you avoid coolermaster. They usually drop quality in the components and built all of a sudden.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2010)

Corsair 400cx falls in my budget so i guess i'll go for that. Just can't decide whether i should get it from ebay or local retailer.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2010)

^^whichever suits u best on the basis of total pricing


----------



## vwad (Oct 14, 2010)

A friend of mine has ordered following rig.

MSI 880GMA-E45
AMD Phenom II X4 945
Zotac GTX-460 1GB DDR5

He will be either buying LG 1953T 18.5’’ LCD OR BenQ G922HDL

He is asking me about Corsair VX450 OR VX550 ? what should I tell ?

He is not a gamer, doesn't even know how to OC and all. Only the use he has is for his video authoring and DVD preparation stuff plus some 3D content generation stuff.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 14, 2010)

^^a vx450w will do good


----------



## vwad (Oct 14, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^a vx450w will do good



Thanks. Cool. 

Hows the new recent rig going ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 14, 2010)

^which rig?


----------



## vwad (Oct 15, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^which rig?



The one with short cable problem.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 15, 2010)

vwad said:


> The one with short cable problem.



i had ordered a lian li extension..and everything is working fine.


----------



## vwad (Oct 15, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i had ordered a lian li extension..and everything is working fine.



Yes, I already know that bhai, I was asking about its performance and how much you are satisfied with it like that. I always have one thing in mind that you underplayed by not going for 880GMA-E45 IMHO, I may be wrong though.


----------



## volmetius (Oct 15, 2010)

hello,
I have asus crosshair 2 mobo with corsair xms DDR2 RAM (1GB*2).
till ystday my system worked fine. but today morning it wont start. Post LCD shows DET RAM & system freezes no display nothing. If i restart system gives a beep at the post screen i get ERRORM56 msg.pls help. i removed all other component expect CPU RAM HDD. its still in vain.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 15, 2010)

vwad said:


> Yes, I already know that bhai, I was asking about its performance and how much you are satisfied with it like that. I always have one thing in mind that you underplayed by not going for 880GMA-E45 IMHO, I may be wrong though.



everything is working lag free..i have also oced with no probs...
actually i hadn't gone for gigabyte 880gm ud2h, i didnt even knew about it, i ordered gigabyte 785gmt us2h but smcinternational sent me this one..


----------



## vwad (Oct 15, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> everything is working lag free..i have also oced with no probs...
> actually i hadn't gone for gigabyte 880gm ud2h, i didnt even knew about it, i ordered gigabyte 785gmt us2h but smcinternational sent me this one..



haha Prahji rocks :adore: gave u better chipset :adore:


----------



## vwad (Oct 18, 2010)

Newegg.com - SILVERSTONE ST50F-ES 500W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply

How is this PSU friends ?

Is it good enough for a rig without GFX but with a X6 1090T ?


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 23, 2010)

i want to buy GTX460.
i have Pentium dual core E5300 OC 3.2GHz
4GB DDR2 800MHZ
GT240 1GB DDR3
250+500 GB HDDs
DVD burner
P5KPL-AM/PS

plz suggest some gud PSUs shud be priced <<<3k.

plz mention 3+ PSUs since there are only local PSUs available here. i will order one of mentioned PSU.


----------



## vwad (Oct 23, 2010)

and also please answer my query too


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2010)

vwad said:


> Newegg.com - SILVERSTONE ST50F-ES 500W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply
> 
> How is this PSU friends ?
> 
> Is it good enough for a rig without GFX but with a X6 1090T ?



It is good enough for a rig with a Graphic card too!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 23, 2010)

happy17292 said:


> i want to buy GTX460.
> i have Pentium dual core E5300 OC 3.2GHz
> 4GB DDR2 800MHZ
> GT240 1GB DDR3
> ...



i will advice not to get a gtx460 with your current processor. your gt240 is enough. 

for psu -
Corsair CX400W @ 2.7k
FSP Blue Storm Pro 400 @ 2.7k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.2k


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i will advice not to get a gtx460 with your current processor. your gt240 is enough.
> 
> for psu -
> Corsair CX400W @ 2.7k
> ...


are you sure about the price of blue storm pro? If so can you help me find a reliable online seller.


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i will advice not to get a gtx460 with your current processor. your gt240 is enough.
> 
> for psu -
> Corsair CX400W @ 2.7k
> ...



i read that 450W is minimum wud 24a on +12V.

and i am waiting for bulldozer to launch next year. or else maybe i will buy athlon X4 635 this jan.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 24, 2010)

@redlofredlof
check smcinternational.in 

@happy17292
if you are going for a gtx460 you need a corsair vx450w @ 3.7k minimum.
for your current rig with gt240 those psus i mentioned are fine.
also we cant comment on the power requirement of bulldozer chips but athlon 635 will run fine on whichever psu you go for.


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 24, 2010)

^^^^^ yeah i am thinking of athlon X4 since i dont want to upgrade to DDR3 this time.
a friend suggested TAGAN 500W. i dont know model. he told me that is sells @ 3k.


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 24, 2010)

is Cooler master extreme power plus 460W and zerbronics Read watts pro 500 is gud??


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 24, 2010)

happy17292 said:


> is Cooler master extreme power plus 460W and zerbronics Read watts pro 500 is gud??



none if you have high end components.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 24, 2010)

happy17292 said:


> is Cooler master extreme power plus 460W and zerbronics Read watts pro 500 is gud??



dont get those at all cost


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 24, 2010)

see guys the efficiency of fsp saga II 400w matches that of corsair cx400w.

Corsair CX400W: Measurements : Sub-$75 Mainstream Power Supply Roundup
FSP Saga II 400: Measurements : Sub-$75 Mainstream Power Supply Roundup


----------



## Artemis (Nov 2, 2010)

Guys need to buy a 350w power supply for a X4 based system without GPU, I was recommended FSP Saga II, but its not available here in Ahmedabad. Please recommend and alternative for about 1500Rs. Nothing more than that.

Please reply quickly. Thanks.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 2, 2010)

I think gigabyte psu's are at the same price point. Also cooler master extreme series psu's are cheap but not recommended.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

Gigabyte Superb 460W - 2.2k!!
At near abt 1.5k u can look into FSP SagaII 350W for 1.7k!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 2, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Gigabyte Superb 460W - 2.2k!!
> At near abt 1.5k u can look into FSP SagaII 350W for 1.7k!!


read again dude, he can't get fsp.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

I know!!I ws jus lettin him know his options!!

coz couldn't find any Gigabyte PSU lower than 460W n thts for 2.2k!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 2, 2010)

Artemis said:


> Guys need to buy a 350w power supply for a X4 based system without GPU, I was recommended FSP Saga II, but its not available here in Ahmedabad. Please recommend and alternative for about 1500Rs. Nothing more than that.
> 
> Please reply quickly. Thanks.



one possible option is Gigabyte 400W. forgotten the full name. but as FSP isn't available, i doubt you'll be able find Gigabyte. last option & least recommended is VIP Gold 400W.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

^^tried to look in so many sites abt Giga 400W *Sam* but cudn't find it!!Hope OP is lucky to find at his place!!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> VIP Gold 400W.



Scrap of metal. Avoid it should be!!! Same for newer silver ones/zebronics.


----------



## Neeraj Sahai (Nov 10, 2010)

One PSU poll you might be interested in ....
Which True Power Supply Unit (SMPS) You Think is The Best Quality and at a Justified Price Tag?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 10, 2010)

^^ lol psu don't run based on popular choices . Can't afford a decent power supply for the system, you are bound to get a hard hit on your investment. Buying power supplies based on brand is simply stupid thing to do. You're not buying a pair of jeans, are you?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ lol psu don't run based on popular choices . Can't afford a decent power supply for the system, you are bound to get a hard hit on your investment. Buying power supplies based on brand is simply stupid thing to do. You're not buying a pair of jeans, are you?



i agree with you and your effort to explain things but that was a spam post.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2010)

@Neeraj:
Please quote with extreme prejudice. Thanks.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2010)

asingh said:


> @Neeraj:
> Please quote with extreme prejudice. Thanks.



lol dude its a spam bot. Check its posting history.


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2010)

Gollum said:


> lol dude its a spam bot. Check its posting history.


No, it is human spam.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 10, 2010)

^^..


----------



## siddarthmallya (Nov 10, 2010)

*cabinets with SMPS*

are iball , mercury etc cabinets with 450watts smps safe ?
can we install a graphic card with those smps ?
is there any risk ? is it safe ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 10, 2010)

^^HELLLLL NOOOOOOOOO!!!
Dunno much abt iBall Sprinter tho!!


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2010)

siddarthmallya said:


> are iball , mercury etc cabinets with 450watts smps safe ?
> can we install a graphic card with those smps ?
> is there any risk ? is it safe ?



These PSUs are of sub standard quality. Not recommended to install a discrete GPU using these power supplies. Just that the ratings which are stamped on the units -- will not be delivered. Your system is at risk. The problem can propagate to other components, resulting in failure/burn out. Best to avoid. Hope this helps.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 11, 2010)

*in simple term:* buy good PSU (mayn't be best, but at least safe) now or buy a new PSU + a new HDD + new pair of ram +.............. and the list continues.


----------



## daemonix (Nov 11, 2010)

amd phenom II 945
asus m4a785tm
ati radeon HD 5670 1GB ddr5
4GB ram
500GB HDD
..........................
now , i repeatedly asked the dealer if i needed one of those premium smps.. like cooler master n all... and he insisted dat it wudnt be necessary.. m not having ny probs yet.. par after gaming for a few hours.. the smps sounds more like a chopper blade.. becomes real noisy.. m worried..  ..  how do i fix this ?  and how much wud it cost me ..

ps: i have a APC ups (back ups rs 500)


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2010)

daemonix said:


> amd phenom II 945
> asus m4a785tm
> ati radeon HD 5670 1GB ddr5
> 4GB ram
> ...



get a new powersupply. Your current psu can't handle it. The comp guy is a fool trying to sell scrap metal. Get a good psu from reputed brands like corsair, gigabyte or fsp. A 450w psu with 80+ certification is a must.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 11, 2010)

daemonix said:


> amd phenom II 945
> asus m4a785tm
> ati radeon HD 5670 1GB ddr5
> 4GB ram
> ...



Since u hv HD5670 u can get Corsair CX400W for 2.7k!


----------



## vwad (Nov 11, 2010)

How good are Seasonic and Silverstone brands as for PSUs ?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 11, 2010)

Gollum said:


> get a new powersupply. Your current psu can't handle it. The comp guy is a fool trying to sell scrap metal. Get a good psu from reputed brands like corsair, gigabyte or fsp. A 450w psu with 80+ certification is a must.



even FSP Saga II 350W will do but that will close his upgrade path. he should get FSP Saga II 400W or Gigabyte Superb 460W. these are the bare minimum he should consider if he wants an open upgrade path.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey guys pardon me for this off track query but gotta ask. I am noticing for last two months that my electric usage unit has gone up by a high rate. Is my Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 600W PSU a causing this? Coz last year in this time of year my meter unit was 300, in this year it is 580, in October. I have added no new gadgets from last year except the CM PSU and my desktop is on for same duration as last year. So I was thinking it might be my PSU. Oh, my last PSU was a e-life 500W.
If it's my PSU then does every high wattage PSU act same,including Corsair and others?
Electric bill is suddenly cozing me a problem as I am not a BILLIONAIRE. LOL.


----------



## vwad (Nov 12, 2010)

vwad said:


> How good are Seasonic and Silverstone brands as for PSUs ?



Appending to this

Would like to hear opinion about FSP Blue Storm Pro 500 500W Power Supply of the experts


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2010)

vwad said:


> How good are Seasonic and Silverstone brands as for PSUs ?


Both are solid.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 12, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Hey guys pardon me for this off track query but gotta ask. I am noticing for last two months that my electric usage unit has gone up by a high rate. Is my Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 600W PSU a causing this? Coz last year in this time of year my meter unit was 300, in this year it is 580, in October. I have added no new gadgets from last year except the CM PSU and my desktop is on for same duration as last year. So I was thinking it might be my PSU. Oh, my last PSU was a e-life 500W.
> If it's my PSU then does every high wattage PSU act same,including Corsair and others?
> Electric bill is suddenly cozing me a problem as I am not a BILLIONAIRE. LOL.



maybe. all i can say is, efficiency went down, power consumption went up (by the PSU), so bill went up too. 

no, all PSUs efficiency comes down but the good ones (Corsair, Seasonic) maintains their near perfect efficiency. so even after a yr or 2, your power consumption doesn't goes up. at least not significantly to reflect in electricity bills. 

speaking of cheap PSUs or the ones you use, most even don't last to show their efficiency drop. only after a yr they go BOOM. warranty over, PSU over.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 12, 2010)

Hmm but a 3.8K PSU is not cheap to me at all and it's just a month old.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ high price always doesn't means you getting good components. but if its a month old, than it maybe for some other problem also. i can't guarantee your PSU is culprit. but


----------



## monkey (Nov 13, 2010)

I think this is an article worth a look: Who's Who In Power Supplies: Brands, Labels, And OEMs


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2010)

aby geek already pointed it out here.

anyway thanks for the link.


----------



## jeetu (Nov 15, 2010)

While the quality of of some PSU is going down , a decent branded ones like Coolermaster , Seasonic , Cosair etc are far safer bet than 400Rs cheap PSU.
Imporant thing is to look for protection features like OCP , OVP ,
OPP , OTP , PFC etc.
Before buying PSU always check sites like 
eXtreme Power Supply Calculator
For people with graphic card Amperage on 12V rail should addition consideration.
Many branded PSU 's actual Wattage is lower than whats written on PSU unit , so its good idea to buy higher atleast 30% higher Watt PSU than required.
My buying criteria.
A good 400W costs around 2500 rs (for entry level comp).
A 460W is good for low end HTPC graphic card.
For low-mid end graphic card ( 9800 GT or equivalent) a true 500W is safe choice. 
Personally i am using CoolerMaster 460 W Exxtreme on Dual Core AMD with no graphic card and Cooler Master Real Power Pro with Intel Dual Core + 9600GT without any issue.



ithehappy said:


> Hey guys pardon me for this off track query but gotta ask. I am noticing for last two months that my electric usage unit has gone up by a high rate. Is my Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 600W PSU a causing this? Coz last year in this time of year my meter unit was 300, in this year it is 580, in October. I have added no new gadgets from last year except the CM PSU and my desktop is on for same duration as last year. So I was thinking it might be my PSU. Oh, my last PSU was a e-life 500W.
> If it's my PSU then does every high wattage PSU act same,including Corsair and others?
> Electric bill is suddenly cozing me a problem as I am not a BILLIONAIRE. LOL.



There s no way PSU is doing that. There are lots more power guzzler home appliances like Geysor , A.C  , Fridge etc. You should check them first.
Another factor could be that new Electronic meters tends to run much faster when it has "Earth wire" related issue


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2010)

my gx 550W went kaput yesterday
the red wire in p11 p12 wire was burned badly

most probably i'll go for real power pro 460W


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

^^Sry *piyush*!!Y r u going for CM again?Y not Corsair?


----------



## vwad (Nov 15, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> my gx 550W went kaput yesterday
> the red wire in p11 p12 wire was burned badly
> 
> most probably i'll go for real power pro 460W



come on bhai, you are the expert here and you are going for CM


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 15, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> my gx 550W went kaput yesterday
> the red wire in p11 p12 wire was burned badly
> 
> most probably i'll go for real power pro 460W



sad to hear that buddy. well 1 thing sure, let it be GX or Real Power or Extreme Power or whatever it is, CM makes child's toy that we call PSU. that doesn't even last a yr (most don't).

please save yourself headache & time. go for Corsair or Seasonic man.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 15, 2010)

^^agreed to sammy, go for corsair or seasonic baba.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2010)

FSP/Seasonic not available

the dealer is not letting me exchange with other brand
saying that u have to choose from CM series only

it really hurts bros.........

so which one is good in CM scrapyard?
i think only real power is dependable coz many users are still satisfied with it,its stable and is quite an old series too........


----------



## vickybat (Nov 16, 2010)

Try getting the corsairs somehow or order online. gx series is also not bad. check your connections and wirings in your house. Maybe a power surge has damaged your psu.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2010)

vickybat said:


> Piyush you can go for coolermaster gx series of psu's. They are very good and boast the same build quality and reliabilty as corsairs. My friend is running gtx 460 sli without any hiccups and uses a cm GX650 PSU. Even a forum member here is using a 6870 with the same psu and his rest of the system is also quite beefy.
> 
> So you can go with the gx series eyes closed as they are not like the extreme series. They also come with a 5 year warranty like corsair and are 80+ certified and the 650 is sli and cfx cerified.




thanks for ur supportive suggestions bro

mine was gx series to-GX 550W
i dont wanna gamble anymore

and the guy u r talkin about who has 6870 alongwith GX650 is HDKnitro(lives near by me) has no problems with it bcoz the 650/750 models of GX series have reported no problems so far

the dealer at SMC told me that it was 5th/6th piece of GX 550W that went kaput recently
so it looks like only gx 550 is encountering the problem

its so disappointing that CM can still not take care of products that they sell to us
they SHOULD change their OEMs now
its high time


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> FSP/Seasonic not available
> 
> the dealer is not letting me exchange with other brand
> saying that u have to choose from CM series only
> ...



get it replaced & than try sell it off. with the acquired money, try get a VX450W.



vickybat said:


> Try getting the corsairs somehow or order online. gx series is also not bad. check your connections and wirings in your house. Maybe a power surge has damaged your psu.



but his GX only got burnt. CM use crappy interiors. that can't take much load/current.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2010)

@sammy
will surely try it
how is FSP saga II 500W?

a pretty GOOD link
check it out

Who's Who In Power Supplies: Brands, Labels, And OEMs : Manufacturers, Designers, And Labels


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> thanks for ur supportive suggestions bro
> 
> mine was gx series to-GX 550W
> i dont wanna gamble anymore
> ...



maybe used some faulty parts on a particular batch of the GX550W. this happens to other PSU or PC peripherals also. no exception. but personally, get rid of CM (PSU only. not cabby).


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> maybe used some faulty parts on a particular batch of the GX550W. this happens to other PSU or PC peripherals also. no exception. but personally, get rid of CM (PSU only. not cabby).



me bhi yahi soch raha hoo

anyways can u mention some good models of FSP/Seasonic of 450W and above(not too costly)


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @sammy
> will surely try it
> how is FSP saga II 500W?
> 
> ...



already read. FSP Saga II are value PSU. highly not recommended to use for anything over HD5850 or HD6850 or GTX460. but to be safe, Corsair rocks.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2010)

*VX 450W + hd 6850 = happy ending ???*


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> me bhi yahi soch raha hoo
> 
> anyways can u mention some good models of FSP/Seasonic of 450W and above(not too costly)



future main kaunsa graphics card lagaoge? have to consider the power requirements.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> future main kaunsa graphics card lagaoge? have to consider the power requirements.



most probably 6850/460


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> *VX 450W + hd 6850 = happy ending ???*



even 400W Corsair will offer happy ending. BTW seen the Corsair CX430W? its listen in the latest price thread.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> *VX 450W + hd 6850 = happy ending ???*



Even I'm plannin on tht particaular combo...I had my doubts as to whether d PSU wud support 6850 or not but Sam gave me d nod n I used tht extreme PSU calculator for my satisfaction!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> most probably 6850/460



400-450W PSU (from some performance series). even Tagan ~500W is good.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> even 400W Corsair will offer happy ending. BTW seen the Corsair CX430W? its listen in the latest price thread.



let me check

any contenders from FSP/seasonic against VX 450W?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Even I'm plannin on tht particaular combo...I had my doubts as to whether d PSU wud support 6850 or not but Sam gave me d nod n I used tht extreme PSU calculator for my satisfaction!!



i seen many recommend 700-800W PSU for a highend card. thats not needed at all, of course until you want add a 2nd card for multi-GPU solution. 

just cause one wants buy a highend card not means he'll need a top rated PSU. for highend card a 600W PSU is more than sufficient. *asigh* is running 2 highend GPU on a 650W. what i see is, most don't even know or try think how much power a system w/o a HD5870-GTX470 going need at full load. even with a 25% extra power to be on safe side, highend cards will need 500W PSU. so mainstream cards or PCs can do fine with 400W PSU.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

Seasonic S12II 520W - 4.1k
Seasonic 430W - 3.2k
FSP Epsilon/Everest Series
even Tagan 500W


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> let me check
> 
> any contenders from FSP/seasonic against VX 450W?



Seasonic is S12-II 430W. from FSP the Blue Storm/Everest are good but still why go for them when Corsair or Seasonic s there.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Seasonic S12II 520W - 4.1k
> Seasonic 430W - 3.2k
> FSP Epsilon/Everest Series
> even Tagan 500W



thanks for the info bro
i'll surely go for 520W if dealer let me swap it for GX550 and for the rest of the money i'll buy a pendrive 

or anyone of u can suggest me where to spend Rs 400 on pc products



Sam.Shab said:


> Seasonic is S12-II 430W. from FSP the Blue Storm/Everest are good but still why go for them when Corsair or Seasonic s there.



Seasonic S12II 520W - 4.1k looks good to me


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 16, 2010)

Just so that we have some things cleared out . 

FSP usually make power supplies for pre-build systems AFAIK. Its only the 350w one which was used and recommended for low powered systems. Anything more, its your call. Don't generalize that if 350w will be good so 400/500w will be good . Its because of such way of generalising ended up many people here recommending cm 600 extreme not so long ago .


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2010)

Piyush, what ever you get, make sure it has 2x PEGs.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

Wats PEGs?


----------



## vwad (Nov 16, 2010)

asingh said:


> Piyush, what ever you get, make sure it has 2x PEGs.





ssb1551 said:


> Wats PEGs?



I think he means 2 6 pin power connectors for graphics card

@ piyush, primeabgb sells Corsair CMPSU 600GX Gaming Series 600W PSU for 4.8k + shipping


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

^^Oh..got it..PCI Express Graphics!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2010)

i think everyone should watch this video (just 32sec), irrespective of owning a highend or lowend (if you own, better hold your breath) or any type of PSU.

AXP 500P12P. 

*Prologue:* 500W PSU from AXP. at load of ~420W, this is the outcome. so for those who owns CM Extreme Power or local 400-500W PSU, just pray to God this isn't the outcome of your PSU


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2010)

yipeeeeeeeee

VX 550W


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2010)

^^ whats the matter? why laughing like this? also i see no teeth. oh sorry old man....!!!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2010)

@sammy
i'm happppppppppyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2010)

kya hua? did SMC let you exchange the faulty CM for a Corsair unit?


----------



## tenzin667 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I need help regarding the PSU. I currently have the Corsair 550VX and im planning to get the MSI HD5870 Lightning GPU.

So will the Corsair 550vx be able to run the following system well with any problems?
AMD 1055T @ 2.8ghz,HD 5870 Lightning,1TB Seagate HDD,6 x 120mm CM LED Case fans, 1 dvd drive,.

Im planning to add another 1TB Hard disk later aswell.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2010)

^^Yeah, VX550 is a gold mine. Put that sucker to some load.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 18, 2010)

@baba
did u get vx550w?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

yesssssssssssss


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 18, 2010)

Congrats baba.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 18, 2010)

U r welcomeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 18, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> yesssssssssssss



Hey piyush congrats!!You must be on cloud 9 now!!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

yuppppppppppppppppp...........


----------



## tenzin667 (Nov 18, 2010)

Faun said:


> ^^Yeah, VX550 is a gold mine. Put that sucker to some load.





Thanks!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 18, 2010)

@Mr.BABA, congrats. cost extra for the VX550W?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> @Mr.BABA, congrats. cost extra for the VX550W?



300 rs xtra
and thankxxxx....


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 18, 2010)

not much. still nice stuff. now what graphics card you considering? go for HD5870.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> not much. still nice stuff. now what graphics card you considering? go for HD5870.



thats too much for me
can only spend max 11k and that too if my mom gives my 2k back


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2010)

Congrats Piyush for VX550, it's worth every penny 
I can only get it next month, out of money.

See this link, it's a treasure trove for PSU, everything you ever wanted to know about:
*www.overclock.net/power-supplies/715889-psu-articles.html#post9110838


----------



## Cilus (Nov 18, 2010)

Congrats Piyush for purchasing a quality product. Wanna see you powering up GTX 470 or HD 5870 with it.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

@faun &clius
thanx dudes

@faun 
the link is helpful

@clius
will be adding most probably GTX 460 /HD 6850...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 19, 2010)

A GTX580 will suit u best baba ji.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2010)

@jassy
but money matters bro
cant spend all the cash on gfx card
i have to buy 22 monitor alongwith lycosa and death adder


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh nice planning buddy. And which mouse pad?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2010)

^^
50 Rs wala


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 19, 2010)

Baba IMO u should pair deathadder with a good one...

Baba did u get a haircut recently?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2010)

then i have to cut down on keyboard

and no ...i havent......anyways y?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 19, 2010)

just a feeling  ..bas ab bahut off topic ho gaya


----------



## Cilus (Nov 19, 2010)

People are so obsessed with the horse power of their PC...., the day is not far when post like something will be posted here
*"Got my rig man, @ 3 lakhs , sold my kidney to get it."*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 19, 2010)

^^lolzz cilus but why you posted it here


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2010)

Cilus said:


> People are so obsessed with the horse power of their PC...., the day is not far when post like something will be posted here
> *"Got my rig man, @ 3 lakhs , sold my kidney to get it."*



how much does a kidney sell for. Will i be in trouble with the law if i try to sell my kidney for my  precious.


----------



## rahul777 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have brought a processor Athlon2 x3 435 and motherboard msi 785gm p-45 for building my pc.i will add 2gb RAM and 500gb HDD  and an optical drive can i use zebronics bijli and inbuilt SMPS TO POWER my system atleast for some period of time.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

If you don't have any GPU then yups!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 22, 2010)

rahul777 said:


> I have brought a processor Athlon2 x3 435 and motherboard msi 785gm p-45 for building my pc.i will add 2gb RAM and 500gb HDD  and an optical drive can i use zebronics bijli and inbuilt SMPS TO POWER my system atleast for some period of time.



yes u can
but for future upgrade u "should and must" change it to a better PSU like corsair/FSP/seasonic


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

^^Hey how is Silverstone?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 22, 2010)

^^pretty good brand
but availability is an issue


----------



## rahul777 (Nov 22, 2010)

Piyush said:


> yes u can
> but for future upgrade u "should and must" change it to a better PSU like corsair/FSP/seasonic



I plan to upgrade GPU in about 3 to 4 months time. The problem of availability of good SMPS and cabinet is there in Lucknow. I brought the procc and m/b from delhi for this reason only.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

While you were at it you should have had got yourself an SMPS as well!Anyways before you upgrade or go for a new GPU please change your PSU to a good one.


----------



## preetamsikdar (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi guys...

I am planning to buy ATI HD5670 graphics card..so for that I need a decent PSU...Currently I've an I-Ball 400 W PSU...

So..please suggest me some good PSU's within 1.5-1.7k..am low on budget..

I've the following config :

Intel C2D E6550 2.33 Ghz
Asus P5QPL-AM
2 x 1GB DDR2 667 RAM
750 GB Seagate HDD (500+250)
1 DVD-RW
Normal I-Ball Cabinet...

please suggest me which PSU to go for...I stay in Kolkata..so it would be great if you can tell me the name of the shop too from where I can buy the PSU...


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

^^for your budget you can get FSP Saga II 350W.But for your system configuration I think it would be better if you go for Saga II 400W for 2k.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2010)

^^ but i feel preetam's answer will be "FSP Saga II 350W not available here". so alternate is VIP Gold 400W. else sell out 2.8k for Corsair CX400W. next best PSU in range if FSP isn't available at all. or try Gigabyte 400W.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

oh yeah Gigabyte 400W!DAMN!I always forget that PSU!!


----------



## preetamsikdar (Nov 24, 2010)

What about the Gigabyte 400 W ? is it good enough ?

And if anyone over here is from Kolkata...can you please tell me whether FSP 400 W is available in Kolkata or not ? If yes...which shop ?

One more thing guys...

Do you have any idea how much a XFX HD5670 512MB DDR5 would cost in Kolkata ?


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2010)

Firstly, don't go for XFX. It's service is handled by Rashi and since you are in Kolkata, Rashi is pretty famous there for the wrong reasons.

Gigabyte 460w @ 2k or FSP Saga II 400w @ 1.9k
MSI/Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 4.7k

And I'll surely not suggest you to compromise on the PSU. Don't go for Cooler Master Extreme series as it is overrated and absolutely crap. I'll suggest you to make an online purchase from reliable stores.


----------



## preetamsikdar (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks dude...

but it would be great if you can name the shop where I can find the above said products in Kolkata....

I doubt whether I will get FSP PSU in Kolkata 

Help plz guys..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 24, 2010)

^order online


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^ try at MD Computers, Chandni Chowk. That's the only shop I've heard of in Kolkata. 

Kolkata guys might tell you whether it is good or not.


----------



## preetamsikdar (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks guys...

but I don't wanna buy online...

Any kolkata guy out here who can tell me a shop to find these products ?

Also..one silly question...plz don't mind..

I have a normal I-Ball cabinet...so will the Gigabyte 460W or the FSP Saga II 400 W PSu fit into that cabinet ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yups the PSU will fit in the cabinet.
I think *Cilus* is from Kolkatta.You can PM & ask him about the shops.


----------



## preetamsikdar (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks dude...

I've already sent him a message...lets c if he replies or not...


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

He sure will.He is a nice guy.


----------



## preetamsikdar (Nov 25, 2010)

I called a few shops just now....

And neither of them had Gigabyte or FSP PSU...

Nor did they have 512MB HD5670...everyone has the 1 GB card...

They told me they have a Zebronics PSU costing around 1950...I don't have any clue about it...now what should I do ? (Don't wanna buy online)..

help..help..help


----------



## rahul777 (Nov 25, 2010)

:C_answering:





ssb1551 said:


> While you were at it you should have had got yourself an SMPS as well!Anyways before you upgrade or go for a new GPU please change your PSU to a good one.




Since I was running late I could go to only four or five shops at Nehru Place but noone seemed to have heard about FSP or Gigabyte SMPS. Even mention of NZXT Gamma cabinet evinced mocking gestures.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^order online



Pl. suggest the name of few bonafide sites.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

preetamsikdar said:


> I called a few shops just now....
> 
> And neither of them had Gigabyte or FSP PSU...
> 
> ...



Sorry buddy looks like you gotta buy online!!If you can increase your budget for PSU to 2.7k then look for Corsair CX400W at some of the local retailers!As for GPU if you don't wanna buy online then you gotta go with 1GB version but I would suggest you to buy online!


----------



## preetamsikdar (Nov 25, 2010)

Hmm..it seems dat way only...

but can you throw some light on the warranty rules if I buy online ?

If something happens to my hardware..do I need to ship the defective hardware again to their address to get it repaired or I can get it serviced locally from a authorized service center ???

I am getting Sapphire HD5670 1 GB DDR5 for 5.4k..shud I go for it ? is Sapphire a good brand ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sapphire is a good brand.If you are getting the 1GB locally then go for it 'cause frankly I don't know anything about warranty issues of products bought online.
The reason why I was asking you to get the 512MB variant is 'cause there is hardly any performance difference between the 2.So its better to save 1k.But anyways since you are getting 1GB locally & you are skeptical about the online warranty, go for it.


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2010)

preetamsikdar said:


> I called a few shops just now....
> 
> And neither of them had Gigabyte or FSP PSU...





ico said:


> ^^^ try at *MD Computers, Chandni Chowk.* That's the only shop I've heard of in Kolkata.  [My friend just bought FSP Saga II 400w from there]
> 
> Kolkata guys might tell you whether it is good or not.






preetamsikdar said:


> They told me they have a Zebronics PSU costing around 1950...I don't have any clue about it...now what should I do ? (Don't wanna buy online)..


Every other brand they suggest is to be avoided. Zebronics PSU are bad...very bad.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

rahul777 said:


> Pl. suggest the name of few bonafide sites.



A few that I know :
theitwares.com
techshop.in
smcinternational.in
mediahome.in
deltapage


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2010)

^^primeabgb.com


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2010)

ico said:


> Every other brand they suggest is to be avoided. Zebronics PSU are bad...very bad.



add frontech, mercury, iball, vip and any other psu that comes for 500rupees to that list.



ico said:


> Every other brand they suggest is to be avoided. Zebronics PSU are bad...very bad.



add frontech, mercury, iball, vip and any other psu that comes for 500rupees to that list.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh yea thanks *Faun*!!Forgot about primeabgb!!


----------



## preetamsikdar (Nov 26, 2010)

Okk..understood...

But the Zebronics PSU they were talking about was not for 500 bucks...

It was...

Zebronics Platinum Series 500 W PSU for 1950 bucks...


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya you are right!Zeb 500W is for around 2k but that doesn't make it a reliable & good one.If you are on a tight budget then go for FSP Saga II 400W or Saga II 500W.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2010)

exactly 
go for the above PSUs
if they are also no available then try to search for Gigabyte 460W PSU....its too available for 2k


----------



## preetamsikdar (Nov 26, 2010)

I wanted to buy Gigabyte Superb 460W or the FSP Saga II 400 W ...but none of the shops have any of these two PSU's... 

Now I don't think I've any other way other than buying it online...but I want to know the warranty policy first... 

If it says that the product can be repaired locally(Kolkata) with the authorized service centers, then I am game for it...but if I have to send it back to their address from where I am buying..its very troublesome...

So if anyone who has bought products online can comment on this..it would be of great great help...


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2010)

^^contact asingh /sam.shab/jaskanwar/tkin/clius
they all recently purchased some stuff online


----------



## preetamsikdar (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok thanks...I will ask them.. 

Guys...I've finally learnt that I am neither gonna get FSP or Gigabyte from here...

So finally I've upped my budget to 2.8k..

now just tell me which one should I go for out of the two...no more queries from me after that...

1> COOLER MASTER EXTREME PLUS 500W

2> Corsair CX430W

Both are priced at 2.8k at MD Computers...and both are available..

now just tell me which one is the best bet...


----------



## abirthedevil (Nov 26, 2010)

cooler master extreme plus series is extremely crappy from the reviews i have read, dont know much about the cx430 tho


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 26, 2010)

my vote for CX430!!Don't go for CM extreme series.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 26, 2010)

abirthedevil said:


> cooler master extreme plus series is extremely crappy from the reviews i have read, dont know much about the cx430 tho



yes right. CM Extreme Power is like a "mad" mine bomb. even without pressure it just blows up. the internal electronic parts used are not at all up to the mark.



Piyush said:


> ^^contact asingh /sam.shab/jaskanwar/tkin/clius
> they all recently purchased some stuff online



very good baba. getting yourself out of the way


----------



## sudhanshu39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi 

I have FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply and APC Back-UPS AVR Pro (8 Years Old).

Is there any conflict with these two ?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> very good baba. getting yourself out of the way




nai yaar
i've never bought anything online
thats why


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2010)

preetamsikdar said:


> now just tell me which one should I go for out of the two...no more queries from me after that...
> 
> 1> COOLER MASTER EXTREME PLUS 500W
> 
> ...



Corsair CX430W as Cooler Master Extreme series have very bad voltage regulation and ripple suppression. You don't want to lose your system, do you ?


----------



## abirthedevil (Nov 26, 2010)

You get what you pay for in the SMPS market i guess


----------



## preetamsikdar (Nov 26, 2010)

Okk thnx..

Will go for Corsair CX430W..

Thanks once again guys


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 27, 2010)

abirthedevil said:


> You get what you pay for in the SMPS market i guess



no. a Corsair CX400W cost 2.7-2.8k. a CM Extreme power 500W will cost almost same. whereas the Corsair unit is rock solid & provides well above 400W easily, the CM unit may need visit a RMA center if you load it up to 75-80% of the rating.

so, even if you pay a hefty amount, little research on the user's part is needed. not just PSU. any PC part.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't remember why but isn't
CX400W>CX430W??


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

No way CX430. CX430 isn't as good as CX400.  *CX400 is the one you should buy.*

Corsair's new CX "builder" series aren't that good.


----------



## jeetu (Nov 27, 2010)

I have been using Coolermaster real power pro 460W without any issue with 9600GT.
It has high efficiency rating. Better than even Corsair 450W.


----------



## preetamsikdar (Nov 27, 2010)

well guys....

now some of you are telling me not to go for CX430....wat shud I do 

But is CX400 still available in the market ? I heard that it has been taken out of the market ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 27, 2010)

I think theitwares still has CX400 in stock.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 27, 2010)

get cx400w


----------



## Piyush (Nov 27, 2010)

jeetu said:


> I have been using Coolermaster real power pro 460W without any issue with 9600GT.
> It has high efficiency rating. Better than even Corsair 450W.



real power pro series is the only series left which is dependable
but i personally think vx 450 is better than CM 460
(no offence buddy)


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2010)

Got a review on Corsair new GS600 PSU. Here is the link. As per the review it is recommended for a high end graphics card if you are in a tight budget.
It has very good electrical performance because of the advantage of PSH structure. Also load balancing or cross-load performance is very good, ripple control is also a good side.
Only issue is Heat and noise.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like a sliced-down-version-put-together-at-the-last-moment psu if you ask me. But then again, its made keeping gamers in mind and there is a significant market share so it make bit sense for people to purchase this but the price is something that has to be justified. They should have used better main capacitors and found a better work around for heat~noise. Its about time such psu comes where it gives the users the liberty to change the fans without voiding the warranty, especially in such stuff. 

We should get units like Antec EA with proper distribution and service. Sadly, its one of those days when you want the good stuff, you just don't get it


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 8, 2010)

GS600 seems descent enough, hope some of the well known tech sites review it soon


----------



## aby geek (Dec 9, 2010)

erm i have apc 500 back ups and ill be buying a seasonic 520 bronze ,will there be any problems?

i read on the 1st page of ths thread about active pfc problems.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 9, 2010)

go for 650 VA ups from APC
if budget doesnt allow ...then look out for microtek


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 9, 2010)

aby geek said:


> erm i have apc 500 back ups and ill be buying a seasonic 520 bronze ,will there be any problems?



shouldn't be any problem till your PC (PSU mainly) consumes power below the amount the UPS able provide in blackout situations. if its more power needed, in case electricity goes, PC will shut down instantly.

also depends on what parts you add. if you run a simple Atom based CPU or a level d/l machine (i mean no HD6870 as you planning nor any S/B), than it won't create any problem & your aging UPS will provide so-so backup.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 10, 2010)

waanh 

cant go for 6870 then? jonny guru says seasonic 520 bronze will shut down at 300w load if the ups is on batteries and he had the apc 650 va ups.

my model is apc back ups es 500 how much i can sell it for and if i buy a new ups what should i buy 1kva or smthing else?

will a 6870 at idle too make the system shutdown and please tell me what if we consider upto 23" displays too.

my rig as you know is c2d e7500 on an asus p5qpl-am , so the only load causing pieces will be 6870 and a large display which iam yet to buy.

*www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=08c0CULpvP1ZM9kT&templete=2

what phase design is my mobo ? is it 8+1 or not please tell me see the link .


----------



## aby geek (Dec 12, 2010)

hllo  response please


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 12, 2010)

with such a power hungry rig, a APC 650VA is the minimum you should look for. won't shutdown as your PC will never consume so much power with those stuffs. so 650VA is the minimum. to be safe, get Numeric 1KVa.

for that UPS, <1k.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 22, 2010)

I checked quite a few shops today and none of them stock Corsair , all quoting Cooler Master 500W Extreme Power @ 2.9k ... why should i not choose this over Corsair VX450W ?

Well i think i got a few replies for that on Google  Why the faux does all shops in Kolkata want to sell that then , just because reputed brand 500W for so less ?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 22, 2010)

BECAUSE:

corsair are more efficient,reliable and dependable

avoid cooler master at any cost plz


----------



## mitraark (Dec 22, 2010)

I read that CM EP 500 ,. its not even a 500W PSU ??


----------



## Piyush (Dec 22, 2010)

it doesnt matter if it is 500 or not
the fact is that all of the series by cooler master (except real power/pro) are absolutely crap
even the latest offering by CM i.e GX series is not reliable
mine GX 550W blew up 2 times in 3 months

for ur computer's parts safety,i strictly recommend u to go for other brands
-->corsair
-->seasonic
-->FSP
-->tagan
-->silverstone


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 29, 2010)

but if you have noticed.. market is flooded with CM PSU.. its really very hard to find corsair PSU.. atleast when i was searching for HX650 or VX550 at NP..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 30, 2010)

this I've been observing since a year, and shop wallahs would say corsair has stopped making psus or no more available in india and same for ram..............wtf..........


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 30, 2010)

guys try theitwares...they do have Corsair product..Infact I've ordered a Corsair 2GB DDR3 RAM from theitwares a couple of days back.


----------



## asingh (Dec 30, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> this I've been observing since a year, and shop wallahs would say corsair has stopped making psus or no more available in india and same for ram..............wtf..........



Online vendors still have them. No issues at all.


----------



## vwad (Dec 30, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> this I've been observing since a year, and shop wallahs would say corsair has stopped making psus or no more available in india and same for ram..............wtf..........



unka margin nahi chhutata hoga


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 30, 2010)

^^Didn't gecha buddy.Can you please translate for those of us who don't understand Hindi much?


----------



## vwad (Dec 30, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Didn't gecha buddy.Can you please translate for those of us who don't understand Hindi much?



Yikes, Sorry. I meant they wouldnt be able to get enough profit margin, which is why they are reluctant to sell corsair.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 30, 2010)

vwad said:


> unka margin nahi chhutata hoga



yeah, exactly, they might be getting less margin compared to CM.....


----------



## jeetu (Dec 30, 2010)

"CM 500W Extreme" should only be bought if you own a Low End computer without a good graphic card. Its still a better option than 450W power supplies that you get for 400 Rs.


----------



## modder (Dec 30, 2010)

mitraark said:


> I checked quite a few shops today and none of them stock Corsair , all quoting Cooler Master 500W Extreme Power @ 2.9k ... why should i not choose this over Corsair VX450W ?
> 
> Well i think i got a few replies for that on Google  Why the faux does all shops in Kolkata want to sell that then , just because reputed brand 500W for so less ?



Did you try MD Computers? I see Corsair PSUs on display, every time I give them a visit 

Or you can buy directly from Corsair Distributor in Kol: Tirupati Enterprise & you may save some $


----------



## Vishw (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey guys, hows TechShop.in for online buying? I'm thinking of buying Corsair GS800 @ 6.4k from them.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 1, 2011)

^^cilus buys a lot of stuff online you should ask him about techshop.and gs800 aint a great choice.get hx series from corsair. i think hx650 is 6.8k.


----------



## vwad (Jan 1, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Hey guys, hows TechShop.in for online buying? I'm thinking of buying Corsair GS800 @ 6.4k from them.



I bought Samsung Champ mobile from techshop.in last month.

Their customer service officer lady is very helpful and supportive.

I will recommend it.  They also offer discounts if you pay using bank transfer through NEFT.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 1, 2011)

But prices are a bit high in techshop than other online stores.for ex. 965 is for 9.1k at techshop whereas the same is available for 8k at the theitwares.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 1, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> But prices are a bit high in techshop than other online stores.for ex. 965 is for 9.1k at techshop whereas the same is available for 8k at the theitwares.


But their PSU prices are bit lower than other stores when you use NEFT bank transfer as vwad said.  



aby geek said:


> ^^cilus buys a lot of stuff online you should ask him about techshop.and gs800 aint a great choice.get hx series from corsair. i think hx650 is 6.8k.


I think I'm gonna buy this one: *techshop.in/store/seasonic-750w-s12d750-silver-certification-power-supply-buy-online-india-p-5837.html?cPath=320_194


----------



## vwad (Jan 2, 2011)

Vishw said:


> But their PSU prices are bit lower than other stores when you use NEFT bank transfer as vwad said.
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna buy this one: *techshop.in/store/seasonic-750w-s12d750-silver-certification-power-supply-buy-online-india-p-5837.html?cPath=320_194



Yes indeed, they offer discounts 

Good Choice of PSU


----------



## Anand_Tux (Feb 25, 2011)

@ The Sorcerer

Really very informative, great work done dude.


----------



## root.king (Mar 14, 2011)

superb


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can you please tell if FSB Saga II 400w and 500 w BLUE is 80+ certified or not and its current price ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2011)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Can you please tell if FSB Saga II 400w and 500 w BLUE is 80+ certified or not and its current price ?



i think u r mixing terms:FSP II saga 500W and FSP BLUE STORM

FSP BLUE STORM--> efficiency more than 85% @ 3.8k
FSP II saga 500W--> efficiency more than 80% @ 2.2k


----------



## aby geek (Mar 16, 2011)

modder was right if you want to buy from shop then google for tirupathi enterprise on their webpage youll find all india branches list there( there are 2 pages).

if it helps you the brands i found at tirupathi np.:

corsair 
tagan
seasonic
antec
evga
razer(very enthusiastly told me humare paas ab razer bhi hai  )

they sell everything but processor so you may find more brands in different product categories.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 17, 2011)

aby geek said:


> modder was right if you want to buy from shop then google for tirupathi enterprise on their webpage youll find all india branches list there( there are 2 pages).
> 
> if it helps you the brands i found at tirupathi np.:
> 
> ...



Is tirupathi enterprises better than Cost to cost and SMC in Delhi.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know about Tirupathi, but SMC and C2C are good.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 17, 2011)

aby geek said:


> modder was right if you want to buy from shop then google for tirupathi enterprise on their webpage youll find all india branches list there( there are 2 pages).
> 
> if it helps you the brands i found at tirupathi np.:
> 
> ...



Is tirupathi enterprises better than Cost to cost and SMC in Delhi.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 17, 2011)

For PSU, you can also have look at theitwares. Their prices are lower than Techshop. And Corsiar GS series may be not as solid as TX or HX series but still they are better than most of their competitors and the price point is really attractive. So no harm if you go for it.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 18, 2011)

tirupathi is the indian distributor/retailer listed on the manufacturers website, seasonic have them , so i googled and went there and found lot of brands.

do check them out once anyways if you are listening to cilus u wont be wrong either.

problem with smc they dont have corsair and seasonic. atleast the one in np didnt.

c2c is good but i did not find few tthings there too.

the thing is these are all shops tirupathi is a distributor so even if these shops dont cell ur product the distributor is bound to have it otherwise he will get it arranged for you asap.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 18, 2011)

Prices look nice.  Please see this:

*techshop.in/store/hardware-power-supplies-buy-online-india-c-320_194.html


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 21, 2011)

Is Corsair Builder Series CX430 CMPSU-430CX 430W ATX12V Active PFC Power Supply [CMPSU-430CX] better than FSP Saga II 500W and is it 80% certified?


----------



## aby geek (Mar 22, 2011)

no no to builder series. if you want something better than fsp saga II 500w then go for seasonic 380 or 400w.

you can try tagan 500 as well its priced same as fsp and you may find it cheaper.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Can we fit the Bijli cabinet with Saga II 500w, does the wires have good length for bijli cabinet?


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 23, 2011)

What PSU is sufficient for the following,

Sandy Bridge i5 2500k overclocked to 5 GHz
2 sticks of ddr3 ram
Cm Hyper 212 cpu cooler
NZXT Tempest evo with 6 fans
1 sound card, pci
2 gtx 560 in sli
asus p8p67 pro mobo
1tb 7200 rpm HDD
250gb (dont know speed but lower than 7200 rpm) HDD
LG DVD writer


----------



## abirthedevil (Mar 29, 2011)

@ slashrangarok Cooler Master Power Supply Calculator - Standard in my guesstimate u might need a 700w psu


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok thanks. i was looking at the Seasonic S12D 750W.


----------



## ShyamaC177 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello guys, I'm building a new system :- 

CPU : Core i7 2600K
Mobo : Asus P8P67 Deluxe
RAM : 4 x 2GB DDR3 
GPU :  Asus GTX 570 DC2
Cooler master HAF 912 advanced
2 HDD's (for now) a BD Burner & a DVD-RW drive

I'm planning to purchase the XFX 750W BE psu for the above mentioned system. So I want to know that if the psu is good enough for the system also I want to OC the CPU, so guys I want your opinion on the PSU if it will perform well for the configuration that I have mentioned. Also one more thing I want to ask is that for the RAM i'm considering the A-DATA xtreme series 2 x 4GB dual channel kit @ 1600MHz (the only other recognized option i have for the memory is Zion) so guys I also want to know your opinions on the memory as well. Thanks ^_^


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 5, 2011)

^^

What is the price of that PSU?

I reccomend FSP SAGA II @ 500w.Costs Rs.2200 .If you dont plan to use multiple GPU's . THen its enough.



I calculated your power in *extreme.outervision.com and it came out 478 watt


----------



## Cilus (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, for your system, I think you should go with a Corsiar TX series PSU. THey are well proven and tested. Get Corsair TX 850 @ 7.3K


----------



## ShyamaC177 (Apr 6, 2011)

@ thetechfreak
@ Cilus

Those brands aren't available in my city (only iball stallion & zebronics platinum available) However the the Rashi peripherals branch here agreed to get the XFX psu + I also checked some reviews on the XFX psu and they say that its a very good psu so I decided to get it. That's why I wanted to know the opinion of you guys on the psu ^_^

Here are the links I checked : 

XFX 750 W Black Edition Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

XFX XPS Black Edition 750W Power Supply Review

[H]ard|OCP XFX Black Edition 750W Power Supply Review


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ how much are they asking for that XFX PSU?


----------



## ShyamaC177 (Apr 7, 2011)

@ Sam


7.5k (including tax) ^_^


----------



## vindance1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Friends,

i have an urgent question. i just ordered :

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3R-B3
Intel Core i5 2400
Sapphire HD6850
Gskill Sandy Bridge 8GB 1600Mhz DDR3 4GB X 2
CM Elite 430
Logitech mx518 mouse + Razer Goliathus-Fragged Standard Mouse Pad-Control
Benq G2420 Monitor

from SMC International.

for PSU I ordered:
FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply
but they are saying that it is insufficient and I should go for either:
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500W@Rs.2910
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600W@Rs.8900
Corsair Power 650TX@Rs.6500

should i stick with the one i have ordered i.e: FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply
or should i opt for any one they are suggesting. (They are convincing very hard for coolermaster).

also would you recommend any changes in this configuration.

Pllllzzzzzzzzz plzzzzz plzzzzzz reply.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2011)

^^ change PSU. it is sufficient but there is a potential flaw. FSP Saga II cables are really short. so basically you can't use it for cabinets with bottom mounted PSU. so either change your cabinet or change PSU.

& don't look at CM. even if it is a 650W. go for Corsair CX400W. that will be able to power your rig. they'll force you buy CM cause they are the distributor of CM in here.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 22, 2011)

@vindance1, get Corsair VX450 - 3.5K


----------



## vindance1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi friends,

@Sam - got the point. thanks buddy. the only other options available for PSU are:

Corsair Power CX400W @Rs.2800
Corsair Power 650TX @Rs.6500

Kindly Suggest. Thanks a lot.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

Its simple

If you are even remotely thinking of using 2 graphic cards in your system, buy the 650.
Or else 400 will suffice.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 28, 2011)

Buy corsair only, cause it's reliable


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 28, 2011)

^nothing like that.


----------



## RanjanBD (May 2, 2011)

My Configuration is going to be like this:

Processor: Intel Core i5-2500K( I am an extreme overclocker & will run the processor @4.5ghz 24/7 from the very first run)

Motherboard: Gigabyte P67A-UD3R

RAM: Corsair XMS3 2X2GB=4GB kit DDR3 1600Mhz(Model-CMX4GX3M2A1600C9)

CPU Cooler: Coolermaster Hyper 212 plus with an extra Blademaster Fan for push-pull setup

HDD: 3(Three) Western Digital Cavier Black 1TB HDDs

GPU: MSI GTX 570/GTX 560ti(depends on the available money). I will Overclock the GPU also by Voltage modding. But I will never go for multi-gpu setup. So, SLI/Xfire is out of our disscusson.

Audio Card: Creative X-fi titanium pci-e

Casing: NZXT tempest Evo with 6(six) Fans

All I need is rock solid stability of the RIG after Overclocking. I will run the rig OCed for 24/7 and minimum 3yrs. After all these facts which PSU will be best for me? I am thinking about Seasonic S12II 620w Bronze. How is it? I need something reliable and from a reputed brand. I don't need anything which will be huge overkill. My budget is 5,500 rupees.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2011)

Corsair Power 650TX @Rs.5500 but yeah, the Seasonic one is also good.


----------



## MegaMind (May 2, 2011)

Seasonic 620W(S12II-620) - 5.1K(80+ bronze)
Corsair TX650 - 5.5K(80+)

My choice would be Seasonic since it is 80+ bronze...


----------



## Krow (May 2, 2011)

@ RanjanBD: I'd go for the Seasonic S12II Bronze 620W. Only difference may be that Corsair AFAIK has 5 year warranty. Seasonic has three year I think, not sure. Please check that before buying.


----------



## MegaMind (May 2, 2011)

^^Ya Seasonic S12II-620 - 3yr warr.
Corsair TX650 - 5yr warr.


----------



## RanjanBD (May 2, 2011)

thanks to all of you. Going to buy an S12 II 620w bronze


----------



## baKu (May 5, 2011)

*powersupply for hd6870 or hd6850*

hey guys m planing to buy one of these cards( hd6870 or hd6850)...n my current system specs are

 proccessor: intel quadcore q8300
motherboard: gigabyte g41
ram:4gb ram 800mhz..kingston
psu: vip 500 watt gold edition
gfx card: ati 5750
monitor: samung 20 inch ratio 16:9

i wanna knw is it necessary to buy new psu..for this two cards ( hd6870 or hd6850)...plzz help me out..(my budget is 13k)


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

^^Specify the budget buddy...


----------



## Cool Comps (May 5, 2011)

guys URGENT
please tell me a good psu around 5.5k max
itss better if it is around this price point(not higher not llower)
is tx650 a good psu from corsair(i know its 1 k costlier than 5.5k but still)
and companies like corsair or equivalent would be appreciated (within 5.5k. better if around this price point. Not lower not higher.)( if any1 knows wer to get 550vx in kolkata please let me know. also the price)


----------



## baKu (May 6, 2011)

hey guys m planing to buy one of these cards( hd6870 or hd6850)...n my current system specs are

 proccessor: intel quadcore q8300
motherboard: gigabyte g41
ram:4gb ram 800mhz..kingston
psu: vip 500 watt gold edition
gfx card: ati 5750
monitor: samung 20 inch ratio 16:9

i wanna knw is it necessary to buy new psu..for this two cards ( hd6870 or hd6850)...plzz help me out..(my budget is 13k)


----------



## MegaMind (May 6, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> guys URGENT
> please tell me a good psu around 5.5k max
> itss better if it is around this price point(not higher not llower)
> is tx650 a good psu from corsair(i know its 1 k costlier than 5.5k but still)
> and companies like corsair or equivalent would be appreciated (within 5.5k. better if around this price point. Not lower not higher.)( if any1 knows wer to get 550vx in kolkata please let me know. also the price)



Seasonic 620W(S12II-620) - 5.1K(80+ bronze)(3yr warr.)
Corsair TX650 - 5.5K(80+)(5yr warr.)



baKu said:


> hey guys m planing to buy one of these cards( hd6870 or hd6850)...n my current system specs are
> 
> proccessor: intel quadcore q8300
> motherboard: gigabyte g41
> ...




@BAKU, VX450+Sapphire 6850 ~ 13.5K

I hope 5750 can handle almost all games @ that res.
Any specific reason to change the GPU?


----------



## baKu (May 8, 2011)

hey guys m planing to buy one of these cards( hd6870 or hd6850)...n my current system specs are

proccessor: intel quadcore q8300
motherboard: gigabyte g41
ram:4gb ram 800mhz..kingston
psu: vip 500 watt gold edition
gfx card: ati 5750
monitor: samung 20 inch ratio 16:9

i wanna knw is it necessary to buy new psu..for this two cards ( hd6870 or hd6850)...plzz help me out..(my budget is 13k)


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

baKu said:


> hey guys m planing to buy one of these cards( hd6870 or hd6850)...n my current system specs are
> 
> proccessor: intel quadcore q8300
> motherboard: gigabyte g41
> ...



You should.

A corsair Vx 450+ Sapphire 6850= 13.5k(approx)


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

In 13k you can't buy both a 6870 and a PSU. The card itself will cost 12K+. Do as thetechfreak has said.


----------



## MegaMind (May 8, 2011)

I hope *baKu* has to wait till Radeon 7000series are released....


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

Oh didn't noticed. 5750 should be sufficient to play at 16x9 resolution with high enough details in most of the game. Any specific reason to upgrade the GFX?


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2011)

Baku, for your current display resolution, HD 5750 is enough. For gaining extra performance, you can overclock the card through ATI overdrive present in Catalyst control center without any problem and it is perfectly safe.

So for now don't buy the card and wait for the AMD 7000 cards to be launched. It will reduce the price of all current gen AMD HD 6000 series cards and you can easily get a high end card + PSU within your budget.


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Baku, for your current display resolution, HD 5750 is enough. For gaining extra performance, you can overclock the card through ATI overdrive present in Catalyst control center without any problem and it is perfectly safe.
> 
> So for now don't buy the card and wait for the AMD 7000 cards to be launched. It will reduce the price of all current gen AMD HD 6000 series cards and you can easily get a high end card + PSU within your budget.



Nice suggestion.


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2011)

^^ Thanks buddy.


----------



## nash_av (May 12, 2011)

is the seasonic 520W PSU sufficient for i5 2500 + 4GB RAM + HD6850 GFX + Benq E2220HD system?


----------



## Cilus (May 12, 2011)

Why you are including Monitor in the Power requirement? Monitor does not take power from PSU.
And the PSu can easily handle the config you have mentioned. But let us know the detail config like how many HDDs are present and if you are using any Graphics card or not.


----------



## nash_av (May 12, 2011)

^^^
only 1 HDD(MAX size. 1TB 7200)
GFX=ATI radeon HD6850


----------



## happy17292 (May 22, 2011)

i have
pentium dual core E5300 [sometimes OCed to 3+GHz to play GTA4 smoothly]
4GB DDR2 800MHz
1GB GT240 DDR3
DVD drive
2HDDs [250GB caviar blue and 500GB hitachi]
2X LED fans 80mm and one normal 92mm fan
450W hytech psu with 19A on +12V rail

is this safe to install 3rd HDD with this SMPS??
i want to backup all my game discs on new HDD.

can this psu handle all 3 HDDs? or i have to upgrade SMPS too?

should i buy external USB casing to make that HDD external and backup all games on it?


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

Better buy an external HDD without going into much complications.


----------



## MegaMind (May 22, 2011)

happy17292 said:


> i have
> pentium dual core E5300 [sometimes OCed to 3+GHz to play GTA4 smoothly]
> 4GB DDR2 800MHz
> 1GB GT240 DDR3
> ...



OCing in a generic PSU??


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 27, 2011)

i5 2500
Intel DH67BL
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870
Corsair 1X4GB DDR3
Cooler Master Elite 430
Logitech MK200
BenQ G2222HDL
APC Back UPS 600
LG 22X
Seagate 1 TB 7200

Bought the above system. I bought Corsair GS600 for this. But I heard the 6870 draws 200W at times. Do you think I might face any issues?

Also, I found that BenQ monitor power cable provided was 16A cable, thats provided with the heavy loads like AC/Fridge etc., Neither my UPS nor my conventional 3-pins can hold that! Should I use any converter? If so like what? Please help!


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 27, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> i5 2500
> Intel DH67BL
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6870
> Corsair 1X4GB DDR3
> ...



Cool rig! U can even do 6870 CF with GS600... 

No issues wit tat monitor power cable...


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Cool rig! U can even do 6870 CF with GS600...
> 
> No issues wit tat monitor power cable...




Thanks 
Reg monitor cable, no, I mean benq provided 16A plug (Which is also 3-pin like heavy loads as AC/Fridge etc.,) as the end of the monitor power cable. Where as in general, normal 3-pin which is smaller is provided. Now, how can I connect the provided 16A cable to the normal small 3 pin plug-in? Hope you got it.

Why do u think heavy load cable might have been provided? Is there any converter to have this connect to the normal 3 pin plugin? Anyways I got it working through a converter. Everything went fine till I installed the graphics card!

Unfortunately am seeing issues!!!

I used ATI 6870 with latest driver installed. However i experience really annoying problems that my screen would suddenly freeze or black out and after a few seconds it'll respond again, but it will bring me out to my desktop and a message like "VPU Recover has reset your graphics accelerator as it was no longer responding to graphics driver commands". then ask me if i wanna report the issue to ATI etc.. Many a time there will be gray bars for a jilt of a sec across the screen when this happens when the monitor goes black, sometimes the monitor just stays black.

this card is brand new, can any expert please help me friends? I haven't installed any game and this happens when am just browsing or when I try to navigate within or even when idle! when I checked the GPU-Z, the highest recorded temp was 53c and the lowest was 45c.

Please help friends!


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 28, 2011)

check the power connectors on the gpu... Also Reinstall the GPU..

did u try connectin to onboard display?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 28, 2011)

HD 6870 CFX need 600w & 38Amps, so that won't be any problem with GS 600 which gives max 600w, 48Amps & +12V.


----------



## Cool Comps (Jul 2, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> i5 2500
> Intel DH67BL
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6870
> Corsair 1X4GB DDR3
> ...



Dude I have exact same config except monitor, PSU and UPS!!!!
How much did the whole rig cost u? where didya buy it from?


----------



## thegatekeeper (Jul 4, 2011)

Need power supply under 3k.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2011)

Whats your full system config? Considering its not a Sli or Cfx rig, get a FSP SAGA II 500w @Rs. 2k


----------



## thegatekeeper (Jul 5, 2011)

pro-phenom II x4 955
mobo-asus m4a78ltm
ram-corfsair xms3 4gb ddr3 1333
gpu-sapphire hd 6850
psu-?
case-zebronics bijli.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 5, 2011)

SeaSonic S12II 430W - 3k
OR
VX450 - 3.5K


----------



## thegatekeeper (Jul 5, 2011)

Any alternative if both r out of stock?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2011)

If you can increase budget by 1k, then the Corsair GS600 is a great Psu for 4k and is very future proof. Else the Seasonic mentioned by Mega Mind or a Fsp Saga II 500w @2k will suffice.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 5, 2011)

Phenom + 6850 will stress FSP 500 still not recommended...


----------



## ssengupta (Jul 6, 2011)

i7 2600k
MSI H61 Mobo
4 GB 1333 DDR3
1 TB 7200 HDD
22X DVDRW
2 120mm Cabinet Fans

I have Seasonic S12II 430W PSU. Can I add a 6850/6870 later without changing the PSU ?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 6, 2011)

It is recommended not at all. I don't think any of the cards should be added in a 430W PSU.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 6, 2011)

hi
i plan to purchase following configuration system this month. confused in choosing the right power supply.

*Processor :Intel Core i5 2500	
Motherboard	: Intel DH67BL-B3	
RAM	: Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB	
Graphic Card : MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition
HDD : Seagate 1TB
DVD Writer : LG 22X SATA DVD	
Case : CM Elite 430	
Monitor : 22"
Mouse & Keyboard : Logitech*

may be after 2 years i plan to replace my GPU to heavy one.
in my locality they have only *Cooler Master, Hynix, Zebronics, Mercury PSU*
please tell me the right power supply in cooler master


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

buddy order a good PSU now. if it isn't avl locally order from SMC Intentional, hassle free online shopping. if you still want to go for the ones avl at your place, ask shopkeeper for CM RealPower 460W or higher. if he doesn't have, ask him import it. 

but then getting a good PSU yourself (even from SMC/ITwares/etc) looks much better to me.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 7, 2011)

i wanted sorceror sirs verdict on the tacen PSU SMC np is so willing to sell ,if its already been given please share the link.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2011)

aby geek said:
			
		

> i wanted sorceror sirs verdict on the tacen PSU SMC np is so willing to sell ,if its already been given please share the link.


 Do you mean *Tagan?*

If you do, dont worry bout them. They are good quality reliable PSU's


----------



## aby geek (Jul 7, 2011)

^^

TACEN is an FSP unit sold at smc , cilus sir knows about it.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2011)

*Is there any utility by which I can monitor the temps of my PSU?*

btw SMC is selling Tacenas Supero 500W @ 2.5k


----------



## Cilus (Jul 9, 2011)

FSP is the OEM of Tacen PSUs and they have good reviews. But they are very cheap...probably they are manufacturing it in Asian countries to reduce the price. I had a hands on experience with the 600W module and from the outer look it is no where near Corsair or other premium brands. But they are running a HD 6850 along with a Phenom II 720 and 6 Gigs of ram without any issues. Another thing is they are having modular design, very rare in this price point.

It is very hard to find reviews about them as they are not active in Europe and US but I found some reviews in other languages and read them...thanks to Google Translate. Reviews are generally good. One thing, those PSUs are not as silent as Corsair or Seasonic.

My suggestion is grab the 600W module, price is only 3.2-3.5K. It is 85+, having quad 12V rail with 18A on each. Here is a *Review.*. Don't get the 500W, probably it is discontinued and details are not present in their site.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ thanks a lot cilus for the info.

now do you know when seasonic x series will come to india?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2011)

aby geek said:


> now do you know when seasonic x series will come to india?



TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!


----------



## aby geek (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ 
so then jas will you give the newboys a shelter in ur thread? 
johnyguru liked them a lot.
or are u going to stick to the glacialtech 900w?

sadly x560 and x 650 didnt make it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2011)

aby geek said:


> ^^
> so then jas will you give the newboys a shelter in ur thread?
> johnyguru liked them a lot.
> or are u going to stick to the glacialtech 900w?
> ...



buddy check out the front page of guide


----------



## thegatekeeper (Jul 11, 2011)

got my budget stretched to 4k,thinking of getting corsair gs600w,any other good alternative?


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2011)

for 4k the best you can get is corsair gs600w - no other alternatives I can think of


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 11, 2011)

My rig is this...

ASUS P8Z68
Intel Core i5 2500k
Seagate 1TB Barracuda
LG DVD-RW
CM Elite 430 (With additonal 120mm Fan)
Benq 22" LED MOnitor

Now I'm looking to buy MSI 6970 Lightning 2GB or MSI 6950 2GB Twin Frozr III/OC...

So Will my COOLER MASTER GX550W able to provide the power supply... under Full LOad??????


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2011)

yep, it will be able to provide enough juice to the every components


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

rahulbalmuri said:


> My rig is this...
> 
> ASUS P8Z68
> Intel Core i5 2500k
> ...


Yes it will do the job, Just done OC the components to much


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

rahulbalmuri said:


> My rig is this...
> 
> ASUS P8Z68
> Intel Core i5 2500k
> ...




Yeah, it should be sufficient for the 6950. For 6970, it is a bit borderline.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 11, 2011)

@rahul yes i think thats the best at that price the second best alternative is tagan 600w wch will cost you a lil less than 4k.but those are good products not great.


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes it will do the job, Just done OC the components to much



If he is using only a single HD6970 he can easily OC his cpu+GPU to max level possible with that PSU 



Skud said:


> Yeah, it should be sufficient for the 6950. For 6970, it is a bit borderline.



That PSU is more than enough to handle HD6970 with ease and he will still have much more power to spare


----------



## sanads (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Low&Tight Budget 20k(or + 2k)*

I want to buy FSP Saga II 500W
but I cant find it online and also in kolkata
please suggest me a store where I fing FSP Saga II 500W @Rs.2000


----------



## aby geek (Jul 13, 2011)

sanads u could contact tirupathi enterprise in your city and get tagan 500w , its a good psu should cost you around 2500 though.


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

FSP will be hard to get in Kolkata, if not completely impossible.


----------



## thegatekeeper (Jul 13, 2011)

any place in mumbai where i can get seasonic s12ii 520w bronze?


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

Try ITWares.


----------



## thegatekeeper (Jul 13, 2011)

Skud said:


> Try ITWares.



not available at itwares


----------



## aby geek (Jul 14, 2011)

primeabgb lamington road should have it

tirupathi enterprise are the distributors of seasonic . call tirupathi mumbai office and ask them if they have it, if not ask them can they arrange it on order if so order it and take a price quot from them and tell us.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 14, 2011)

SO after about 2 years of service, I think that I should replace my Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500 PSU.

My current configuration is :-
*
AMD Athlon II X4 640 @ 3.0 GHz
2x2 GB Kingston DDR2 RAM @800 MHz
Biostar TX 790 GX BE motherboard
Palit GTX 260 Core 216 Sonic graphics card (love this baby)
Samsung 1 TB SATA II @ 7200 RPM
Samsung 500 GB SATA II @ 5400 RPM (green series, although its temperature is always higher than the above one)
Sony DRU 870 S DVD Writer (SATA)
Cooler Master Elite 430 with side window cabinet (only 1 front fan LED 120 mm)
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 cpu cooler
AOC F22 21.5" Full HD LCD
Altec Lansing MX 5021 speakers
*

Now, I might be replacing it with * i5 2400, compatible motherboard & MSI GTX 560 Ti *. I might go for a SLI setup in the future. So suggest me a PSU that can handle this load. I was thinking of *Corsair TX 650 or Corsair GS 700 or Cooler Master GX-650 (5 years warranty)*. Which one should I choose? Any other alternatives are welcome too but shouldn't be overkills.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ what's your budget for the PSU ?

Take your pick 

Corsair TX650 V2 @ 5.2k
Corsair TX750 V2 @ 6.2k
Corsair TX850 V2 @ 6.85k
or Corsair GS800 @ 5.65k
Corsair GS800 800W Power Supply - Test Results & Final Thoughts :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2011)

I would opt for a TX over GS any day.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 14, 2011)

i would rather go for seasonic s12ii 520 or 620 in that range.
tirupathis distributes them so hunt them down in ur city nd grab one.
tech shop.in is out of stock on these 2 they are hot cakes.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 14, 2011)

Hellknight, your current system is pretty much up to the mark and there is no need for upgrading apart from the GPU and PSU. Wait untill the Sandybridge E or AMD Bulldozer hit the market.
For PSU, my pick is *Corsair TX750 V2 @ 6.2k*, can easily handle the most powerful single GPU card like GTX 580. Multi GPU setup for higher-middle end GPUs are also possible.
But my pick is *Glacialtech 950W 80+ Silver Modular PSU,* available @ 6K in smcinternational. If you buy this baby, you don't need to think of anything for next 5 years, no matter how power hungry components you add. Only cons is it comes with 2 Years of warranty.


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2011)

5 years??? Probably until and unless the PSU give up with age or someone really building a real crazy rig (6990 Quadfire or 590 tri SLI and like), it can handle whatever you can throw at it.


----------



## thegatekeeper (Jul 14, 2011)

aby geek said:


> i would rather go for seasonic s12ii 520 or 620 in that range.
> tirupathis distributes them so hunt them down in ur city nd grab one.
> tech shop.in is out of stock on these 2 they are hot cakes.



address or phone no of tirupathis in mumbai?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2011)

thegatekeeper said:


> address or phone no of tirupathis in mumbai?



I found this contact page which will help you

Tirupati Electric & Hardware Stores Chakala|Tirupati Electric & Hardware Stores Mumbai|Tirupati Electric & Hardware Stores Ratings & Reviews on Sulekha


----------



## aby geek (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ that appears to be something else techfreak.
hers the real address:
Mumbai Office - 216, Dhuri Commercial Plaza, Opp, Navghar Bus Depot, Navghar, Vasai (E), Thane - 401202 Phone - 09323170474 Contact - Mr. Anil Sharma.

wait a minute glaciateck 950w is just 6k? am i dreaming or is cilus having joints?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

aby geek said:


> wait a minute glaciateck 950w is just 6k? am i dreaming or is cilus having joints?



You're not dreaming it is really available at that price. JonnyGuru Has Written Review On This It Even Defeats Corsair TX950.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ what's your budget for the PSU ?
> 
> Take your pick
> 
> ...



Woah.. that's loads of them.. Well, my budget is 5k to 6k. I'm thinking TX650 V2 should be good. But will it be enough to handle the load of two GTX 560 Ti's? Moreover, why aren't you guys not in favour of Corsair GS800? And lastly, what's the cheapest yet reliable modular PSU that I can get?


----------



## thegatekeeper (Jul 14, 2011)

tirupatis online store doesnt have s12ii520w.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Woah.. that's loads of them.. Well, my budget is 5k to 6k. I'm thinking TX650 V2 should be good. But will it be enough to handle the load of two GTX 560 Ti's? Moreover, why aren't you guys not in favour of Corsair GS800? And lastly, what's the cheapest yet reliable PSU that I can get?



For 560 Ti Sli You Will Need At Least A 750 Watts PSU. You Can Go For Corsair TX750 V2 @ 6K Or Corsair TX850 V2 @6.8K. But If You Don't Care About Corsair 5 Years Warranty Then You Go With GlacialTech GP 950W @ 6K as mentioned By Cilus above.

Corsair GS is good at budget but not better then Corsair TX Series.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 14, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Hellknight, your current system is pretty much up to the mark and there is no need for upgrading apart from the GPU and PSU. Wait untill the Sandybridge E or AMD Bulldozer hit the market.
> For PSU, my pick is *Corsair TX750 V2 @ 6.2k*, can easily handle the most powerful single GPU card like GTX 580. Multi GPU setup for higher-middle end GPUs are also possible.
> But my pick is *Glacialtech 950W 80+ Silver Modular PSU,* available @ 6K in smcinternational. If you buy this baby, you don't need to think of anything for next 5 years, no matter how power hungry components you add. Only cons is it comes with 2 Years of warranty.



Yeah. I know. I still think that my GPU is very capable. But I don't think that it will be able to handle Battlefield 3 at 1600x900 which I have already pre-ordered from Flipkart . I can wait till September for the further price drops, heck I'll even wait till 15th of October as Battlefield comes out on 25th October. 

Regarding the Corsair 650 TX V2, my friend is running this on that PSU :-
*
AMD Phenom II 940 BE @ 3.6 GHz
Cooler Master V8
2x1 WD Hard Drives in RAID 0 config
1 WD 250 GB HDD
2 MSI GTX 560 TwinFrozr in SLI setup
1 Creative X-Fi fatality
1 Sony SATA HDD
NZXT Sentry 2
Cooler Master HAF 922 cabinet
Plans to buy 3D monitor this month
*

But I think that TX650 is being pushed to its limits there. If not, I'll happily buy it with the card..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

Watts doesn't matter Quality of psu matter. Asingh on tdf also run sli with TX650. It's a good quality psu. But Still I Suggest You to get 750 it is futureproof.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 14, 2011)

Then Corsair TX750 V2 it is.. But I'll wait till August or September.. Now, I need to find a murga for my PSU & graphics-card


----------



## Cilus (Jul 14, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Then Corsair TX750 V2 it is.. But I'll wait till August or September.. Now, I need to find a murga for my PSU & graphics-card



HellKnight, at the same price point you can get the Glacialtech 950W model. Is the warranty a driving point towards Corsair TX series? But if I were you, I would have gone for the Glacialtech one with my eyes closed.
Reasons are:-
1. *Superior Build Quality:* It is like a tank with no compromise in components.
2. *Modular Design*: Normally the Corsair TX series comes with a hughe number of connectors and very good cable management is needed. The Galicaltech one has modular design, making cable management a chaild's play.
3.*High Power Rating:* Although TX750 is enough for your rig, no harm to get the higher wattage..most futureproof solution.
4.*80+ Silver Rating*: It comes with 80+ Silver certification (over 85%)and most of the reviews it actually touches 80+ Gold rating. All the TX V2 are 80+ Bronze. So less electricity bill.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 14, 2011)

Cilus said:


> HellKnight, at the same price point you can get the Glacialtech 950W model. Is the warranty a driving point towards Corsair TX series? But if I were you, I would have gone for the Glacialtech one with my eyes closed.
> Reasons are:-
> 1. *Superior Build Quality:* It is like a tank with no compromise in components.
> 2. *Modular Design*: Normally the Corsair TX series comes with a hughe number of connectors and very good cable management is needed. The Galicaltech one has modular design, making cable management a chaild's play.
> ...



*
1. Will be reading the review.
2. Damn, this is interesting.. A modular PSU withing 6k.. 
3. Yeah, makes more sense.
4. 80+ Silver!! Wow.. you never mentioned that before. Besides, saving electricity is good for country. But still, I live in Himachal where 1 kWh < Re. 1.
*

BTW.. I'm thinking of getting this from SMC International. I've ordered my *Cooler Master Elite 430 & Cooler Master Hyper TX3* from there. Although, these components rarely fail, but say, my PSU goes kaput due to something, then how do I replace it?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 14, 2011)

Cilus said:


> HellKnight, at the same price point you can get the Glacialtech 950W model. Is the warranty a driving point towards Corsair TX series? But if I were you, I would have gone for the Glacialtech one with my eyes closed.
> Reasons are:-
> 1. *Superior Build Quality:* It is like a tank with no compromise in components.
> 2. *Modular Design*: Normally the Corsair TX series comes with a hughe number of connectors and very good cable management is needed. The Galicaltech one has modular design, making cable management a chaild's play.
> ...



@Cilus, Glacialtech 950W is an awesome unit..(planning on getting one myself in some months time) But why they are being sold that cheap??


----------



## hellknight (Jul 14, 2011)

^^yeah... that's what I'm wondering about.. moreover, it is only at SMC for 6k.. other sites like TheItDepot are giving it for Rs. 9500.. see this.. Theitdepot - Glacial Tech 950W Power Supply (GPAX-950A)


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 14, 2011)

^^But one cannot rely on itdepot for prices.. They are damn costly


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Watts doesn't matter Quality of psu matter. Asingh on tdf also run sli with TX650. It's a good quality psu. But Still I Suggest You to get 750 it is futureproof.




Asingh has a 4890 CFX setup, not SLI. 


@OP, with the price difference, its better to the TX750. But Glacialtech 950W it the ultimate VFM. Pick either one.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is the *Jonnyguru review* of the Glacialtech PSU.

The rating from Jonnyguru is: 

Performance : 9
Functionality : 9.5
Value : 4
Aesthetics : 9
Total Score : 7.5

Initially it was very costly and that's why it has 4 on this category> But currently the price has been reduced a lot and we can expect a 9.5 Value score. SO total score is like 9.5 out of 10.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 14, 2011)

OK.. so I was doing a little calculations & the budget for the upgrade got out of hand
*
MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr - 13950 (with shipping)
Glacialtech 950w - 6200 (with shipping)
Total - Rs. 20150.
(via SMC International)
*
Moreover, I'm not going to implement SLI anytime soon & let's admit it, most of the games will be handled well at 1600x900 by GTX 560 Ti. So, I guess I'll go for a single card setup. 

So, what PSU should I get now for GTX 560 Ti.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 14, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Here is the *Jonnyguru review* of the Glacialtech PSU.
> 
> The rating from Jonnyguru is:
> 
> ...


Ya buddy i went thro all the web pages containing Glacialtech 950w ... They were all gr8.. So  is it the warranty that keeps its prices low???
If so i'll get it eyes closed...


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2011)

hellknight said:


> OK.. so I was doing a little calculations & the budget for the upgrade got out of hand
> *
> MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr - 13950 (with shipping)
> Glacialtech 950w - 6200 (with shipping)
> ...



get the Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA for future proofing but if you want more warranty then get Corsair TX 650 v2 around ~5.2k

now coming to the part if TX650v2 is pushed to the limits or not while running 2x 560 Ti's :

acc to the guru3d guys on their OCed power Hungry setup 560 Ti SLi consumed 449W Under Load
*www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-560-ti-sli-review/14

Now Corsair TX650V2 can deliver 53A on it's +12 rail which is 636W and is more than enough to run 2x GTX 560 Ti in SLi


----------



## hellknight (Jul 15, 2011)

Then Corsair TX650 V2 it is.. damn, it is more than enough to run GTX 560 Ti in SLI.. one more question which is offtopic, is GTX 560 (not Ti) released in India?


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 15, 2011)

Spoiler






The Sorcerer said:


> *img.photobucket.com/albums/v449/ROSHANASHRAF/untitled-6.jpg
> 
> Scaring the woolies out of people with this pic. So I thought I would make it more dramatic and scary using my silly little paint skills and my camera.
> Nothing great, but its a shame to run those fine hardware on a stupid psu. Issued in public interest.
> ...





Nice Guide For me and other beginners .


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ great article man.


----------



## Skud (Jul 15, 2011)

SUPERB!!!


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Then Corsair TX650 V2 it is.. damn, it is more than enough to run GTX 560 Ti in SLI.. one more question which is offtopic, is GTX 560 (not Ti) released in India?



BTW, if you have time I would suggest you to read this 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1452827-post1206.html



Geek-With-Lens said:


> ^^ great article man.





Skud said:


> SUPERB!!!



^^ surprised to see now you guys are reading the first page and the first post of this thread


----------



## aby geek (Jul 16, 2011)

bhailogon smc is selling 560 ti tf II for 10k. to helknight if u arent suspicious about these prices get these two products now.

MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 16, 2011)

aby geek said:


> bhailogon smc is selling 560 ti tf II for 10k. to helknight if u arent suspicious about these prices get these two products now.
> 
> MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC



Is it a new one?? Cant believe my eyes..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 16, 2011)

aby geek said:


> bhailogon smc is selling 560 ti tf II for 10k. to helknight if u arent suspicious about these prices get these two products now.
> 
> MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC



Am I Drinked or it is true?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 16, 2011)

Yaar.. damn.. holy crap.. I need to sell my GTX 260 this week ASAP..


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

helknight jaskanwar will call smc on monday and confirm wether its true or not.
if jaskanwar  gives the green flag just buy it 

otherwise yoi know what i will do ill go for seasonic bronze s12ii 620w for around 5200 INR. contact tirupathi and ask them can they make it available and if yes then how long.

rest is up to you.


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ yep, we need some sort of confirmation on this - they are slling GTX 560 at 12.1 and GTX 560 Ti at 10.75k !!!!

BTW, for a single GPU config ( if the price of GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II is correct ) then a corsair VX550 @ 4.5k/GX600 @4k along with it will make a great deal for single GPU config users.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

top gear lets also confirm glaciatech 950w @6k on smc i doubt that heavily.
and if its really over 7k then i suggest seasonic s12d 750w for 6.6k


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2011)

^^ yep, we need some sort of confirmation on that and what's the warranty period of this  and we even don't know if it's available in their stock or not.

I think SeaSonic SS-850AT is a great deal @ 6.5k ( primeabgb )/ 6.6k ( at theitwares ) / 6.8k in Local Shops - so the price ( and availability ) is similar at every place and corsair TX850v2 is the same unit ( correct me if I'm woring ) but Tx850v2 costs ~7.5k - so I think getting SeaSonic SS-850ATat 6.5k makes perfect sense


----------



## aby geek (Jul 18, 2011)

^^ yes you correct topgear all tx V2 are seasonic ss-AT units.
that is why tx 950 does not have a V2 its the old unit only. as seasonic ss series dont have 950w (afaik)

and topgear seasonic s12d 750w is a great unit at 6.6k (techshop.in)


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 20, 2011)

Cooler Master Real Power Pro 460W is good choice or bad?. is there any problem in that PSU. who owned CM Real Power Pro 460W facing any problem?


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2011)

It's a decent unit


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

*@anandharaja:*

Real Power Pro and Silent Power Pro are better SMPS' from CM. If Corsair is not available then its a good choice.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 23, 2011)

Guys planning on using a 8600gt as PhysX card with my 9800gt... 

A VX450 be enough???

PSU calc shows 418W for 9800gt SLI...


----------



## Cilus (Jul 23, 2011)

for Physx, the minimum requirement is 32 stream processors to just enable PhysX processor in a Gfx card. 8600 GT just satisfies the minimum criteria and it is tested in Tomhardware that using 8600 gt, the PhysX performance is lower than CPU PhysX. A 9600 GT is a medium for PhysX card and 8800 GT is recommended for a decent PhysX performance.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 23, 2011)

*Here*, the guy had a huge fps jump wen using as 8600gt as phyx card in batman AA.. So i think i'll giv it a shot n post the results..


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Guys planning on using a 8600gt as PhysX card with my 9800gt...
> 
> A VX450 be enough???
> 
> PSU calc shows 418W for 9800gt SLI...



yep, VX450W will handle the load easily


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Will seasonic s12II 430w bronze be sufficient for hd 6950 1gb*
processor - Phenom II x4 955
motherboard - gigabyte 880gm-usb3 (am3+)
RAM - corsair xms3 1600 ddr3 -
Psu - Seasonic s12II 430w bronze
2 sata hdd
1 optical drive
case fans - 2x120mm regular, 2x120mm led
I need quick suggestion with the reason


----------



## Tenida (Jul 27, 2011)

Can Corsair GS 700 can power SLI of MSI GTX560Ti TFII/OC?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 27, 2011)

sunny10 said:


> *Will seasonic s12II 430w bronze be sufficient for hd 6950 1gb*
> processor - Phenom II x4 955
> motherboard - gigabyte 880gm-usb3 (am3+)
> RAM - corsair xms3 1600 ddr3 -
> ...



On 90% load, the system draws 436W & 480W @ 100% load... 

Its better to be safe than sorry......



Tenida said:


> Can Corsair GS 700 can power SLI of MSI GTX560Ti TFII/OC?



Yes it can..


----------



## Skud (Jul 27, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Can Corsair GS 700 can power SLI of MSI GTX560Ti TFII/OC?




Thinking of adding a 2nd, eh?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 27, 2011)

Skud said:


> Thinking of adding a 2nd, eh?



No.Not now


----------



## Skud (Jul 27, 2011)

In near future then, or next year?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 27, 2011)

Whoa, Skud u hav HX750!!  Jus now noticed... IF u change the cpu+mobo+RAM, it would be a damn rig...


----------



## Skud (Jul 27, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Whoa, Skud u hav HX750!!  Jus now noticed... IF u change the cpu+mobo+RAM, it would be a damn rig...



Poor man's way of high-end PC building.  That HX750 was my first steps towards upgrading my rig. Hoping to round it up next year. May be with Piledriver and Hudson D4. And RAM, of course.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi.. just looking for some PSU guru's to answer this question.. (thot it would invite more responses than my original PC upgrade thread)

Is my current Zebronics 500w platinum series PSU enough to handle this new (partial) build of mine.

Phenom II x4 840
Asus M4A78LT-M or LE
Corsair 2 GB
MSI/Saphire 1GB 6770HD
2 optical drives
1 or max. 2 SATA drives
Ethernet PCI card
TV Tuner PCI card

There have been huge arguments about my PSU not being enough for this.. and some others with biased opinions that it will bear the load.. etc. So, hoping to get a solid answer from a group of people who are 'wise' with power supplies 
Thanks !


----------



## macho84 (Jul 28, 2011)

I believe the psu should be able to run without heavy load on graphics when there is every component started demanding power while running heavy games for hours i doubt the zebronics cant withstand. i had one 450 watts which cant even run for 2 days of normal work. So better go for some like corsair. even that 450 watts psu could easily handle yours.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 28, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> Is my current Zebronics 500w platinum series PSU enough to handle this new (partial) build of mine.
> 
> Phenom II x4 840
> Asus M4A78LT-M or LE
> ...



With that rig, i would call that PSU as a bomb 

Get a decent PSU like FSP Saga ii 500


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2011)

Just bought *a year old Corsair TX 650* from a friend for Rs. 3000.. sweet deal IMO.. 

Next step :-

1. Sell the old CM 500 W Extreme Plus
2. Sell the old Palit GTX 260 Sonic Core 216
3. Get MSI GTX 560 Ti

Bought it from friend who has this config
AMD Phenom II 940 BE @ 3.6 GHz
Cooler Master V8
2x1 WD Hard Drives in RAID 0 config
1 WD 250 GB HDD
2 MSI GTX 560 TwinFrozr in SLI setup
1 Creative X-Fi fatality
1 Sony SATA HDD
NZXT Sentry 2
Cooler Master HAF 922 cabinet
BenQ 3D Monitor (purchased 2 days ago)

He's crazy. He is going after 1 kW PSU now..


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 28, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Just bought an year old Corsair TX 650 from a friend for Rs. 3000.. sweet deal IMO..



Sweet? Its an awesome deal..


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Just bought *a year old Corsair TX 650* from a friend for Rs. 3000.. sweet deal IMO..
> 
> Next step :-
> 
> ...



congrats ... 

BTW, I think your friend should think about getting some more powerful GPU so that he can put the Corsair HX1000 to some good use


----------



## hellknight (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks.. Regarding more powerful GPU, forget it.. he just bought two GTX 560s.. he's changing this PSU because there wasn't any power connecter left for HDDs or SSDs & he's crazy..


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Thanks.. Regarding more powerful GPU, forget it.. he just bought two GTX 560s..



^^ By powerful GPU I meant to say 2x GTX  590 SLI and that makes quad SLI - that HX1000W will handle the config easily 



hellknight said:


> he's changing this PSU because there wasn't any power connecter left for HDDs or SSDs & he's crazy..


----------



## hellknight (Jul 30, 2011)

Apparently, he wants to go for a 1 kW PSU or more.. which one should he go for? He has currently this config :- 
*
AMD Phenom II 940 BE @ 3.6 GHz
Cooler Master V8
2x1 WD Hard Drives in RAID 0 config
1 WD 250 GB HDD
2 MSI GTX 560 Hawk in SLI setup (not TwinFrozr)
1 Creative Titanium X-Fi (or something like that.. Rs. 6.5k card)
1 Sony SATA ODD
NZXT Sentry 2
Cooler Master HAF 922 cabinet
BenQ 3D Monitor (purchased this week)
*
He will add another 2 TB HDD & a SSD within 2-3 months..


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

It's 560 or 560Ti? And what's the budget?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 30, 2011)

Its 560 Ti.. His budget is 8-10k..


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

Corsair AX750, HX850 or Seasonic SS-760KM and SS-850KM are within his budget and should suffice for a long time to come.


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2011)

^^ yep - those PSUS's should come under 10k and is sufficient for 2xGTX560Ti's but if he wants to get a modular 1KW PSU - tell him to get Corsair HX1000 around ~14.5k


----------



## aby geek (Jul 31, 2011)

i would suggest seasonic x-850 for arnd 10k or x760 for around 9k.
u could consider glaciatech 950 w for 7k.


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2011)

many had suggested the glaciatech AP950 PSu and it's really is a good unit ( acc to the reviews ) but I'm surprised to see no one has bought it so far - is it for availability issue or something else ?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 1, 2011)

^^Currently it is only available in smc with the lower price and probably local warranty might be an issue. That's why people is just ignoring it. Another point is that it comes with only 2 Yrs of warranty whereas the Corsair units, although inferior in performance as well as in build quality, comes with 5 yrs of warranty with good after sell service in almost every big cities.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 1, 2011)

> Another point is that it comes with only 2 Yrs of warranty* whereas the Corsair units, although inferior in performance as well as in build quality*, comes with 5 yrs of warranty with good after sell service in almost every big cities.


Hmmm???


----------



## Cilus (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorcy, it is just a comparative analysis at the same price range. In jonnyguru and Kitguru review the conclusion is that it is even better than the TX950 and most of the time had reached 80+ gold rating during the testing in most of the cases. Also they concluded that it has slightly better build quality too.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 1, 2011)

He hasn't made his decision yet, but I think that he'll go for something less than 10k.. Corsair HX 1000 is expensive.. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ^^Currently it is only available in smc with the lower price and probably local warranty might be an issue. That's why people is just ignoring it. Another point is that it comes with only 2 Yrs of warranty whereas the Corsair units, although inferior in performance as well as in build quality, comes with 5 yrs of warranty with good after sell service in almost every big cities.



ok .. got it


----------



## monsursound (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome guide....I wondered for many days whats the difference between El cheapos and something like .....cooler master???Got it!!!


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 5, 2011)

^^Not all Cooler Masters are good..


----------



## Skud (Aug 10, 2011)

Something related to CM Xtreme series:-

HARDOCP - The PSU Label Debate

The image should say it all:-

*www.hardocp.com/images/news/1310483400GgwdvulASm_1_2_l.jpg




> Sad to see they were uninformed about power supply label and sadder still that they were trying to teach their users with this. To add further insult to injury, the Cooler Master Xtreme Power Plus 500 model they used in the video as an example happens to be a typical over-labeling PSUs with clear tell-tale signs:
> 
> To obtain safety certificates, the specification table and associate rating numbers on the power supply label must be accurate. The manufacturers are free to name the power supply any way they like however, so in this case, Cooler Master placed "500" next to the model name to suggest it as a 500W PSU (and sold as a 500W) as opposed to it being a 450W.
> 
> It’s a tough business competing in lower wattage range (500W & below) as every dollar counts so there are other types of over-labeling practices too. This is pretty bad for honest manufacturers that do not over-label on wattage and still have to compete on price. And to see Cooler Master trying to educate people with the wrong information, I just couldn’t stand it anymore.




Read CoolerMaster's response here:
*www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=1116120&mpage=1#1117755


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 17, 2011)

can u tell me the differnce btwn modular & non modular psu please explain
me


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vm_2RG61hhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> [YOUTUBE]vm_2RG61hhk[/YOUTUBE]



Nicely explained. Thanks for posting video.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 23, 2011)

So.. my friend bought an Antec Quattro 1200 W PSU.. & I got his Corsair TX 650 for Rs. 3000..

*img807.imageshack.us/img807/8435/dsc00201h.th.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 23, 2011)

^^Cool..


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2011)

hellknight said:


> So.. my friend bought an Antec Quattro 1200 W PSU.. & I got his Corsair TX 650 for Rs. 3000..
> 
> *img807.imageshack.us/img807/8435/dsc00201h.th.jpg



^^ congrats.

Antec PSU's are a little hard to come buy so it would be great if you can tell us  how much your friend paid for the Antec Quattro 1200 W and where from he got that


----------



## hellknight (Aug 24, 2011)

He paid Rs. 10k for it & he got it from Nehru Place..


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 27, 2011)

Today i upgraded my pc here are the specs..
Mobo- H61bww chipset(intel)
Processor- i5 2310 2.9 ghz, 6m cache
RAM- Corsair 1333 mhz ddr3 4 gb
GFX- MSI HD6770(still to buy)
PSU- Bought Intex local for now but will change when i buy the GPU.

I wanted to know if FSP saga II 500w will be enough to handle this configuration. If it is enough then please suggest an online store to buy from coz i am from allahabad and only choice i have here is coolermaster and even that is fairly overpriced. I am getting the best deal on SMC international for my GPU but FSP saga II is not available there so i will have to buy my PSU from smewhere else. My budget for PSU is 2.5-3k and for gfx its arnd 7k.


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2011)

hellknight said:


> He paid Rs. 10k for it & he got it from Nehru Place..



thanks a lot for the info 



rohit32407 said:


> Today i upgraded my pc here are the specs..
> Mobo- H61bww chipset(intel)
> Processor- i5 2310 2.9 ghz, 6m cache
> RAM- Corsair 1333 mhz ddr3 4 gb
> ...



FSP Saga II 500W is enough to handle the config you have along with a HD6770 and you can get it from here 
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply - TheITWares


----------



## sunny4691 (Sep 10, 2011)

Guys how is the Cooler master UCP series especially the 900w and 700w ones, the reviews looks good,as am in the lookout for a used psu, i am getting offers of UCP, so guys let me know.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 10, 2011)

sunny4691 said:


> Guys how is the Cooler master UCP series especially the 900w and 700w ones, the reviews looks good,as am in the lookout for a used psu, i am getting offers of UCP, so guys let me know.



Well, I think its better to go with- Corsair TX850 V2 @Rs.6800 which is more than enough for most systems


----------



## sunny4691 (Sep 10, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Well, I think its better to go with- Corsair TX850 V2 @Rs.6800 which is more than enough for most systems


I will not be buying a new psu, i am looking for a used psu and so got some offers of ucp series.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 10, 2011)

ucp series are reliable if u dont pull more than the rated wattage...


----------



## sunny4691 (Sep 10, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ucp series are reliable if u dont pull more than the rated wattage...


Ok thanks for the info, as am not getting any good offers for tx650,tx750, so will have to go for UCP instead.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 10, 2011)

sunny4691 said:


> I will not be buying a new psu, i am looking for a used psu and so got some offers of ucp series.



then, ucp series is a good choice.  Go for it if you get a good deal.


----------



## sunny4691 (Sep 11, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> then, ucp series is a good choice.  Go for it if you get a good deal.



Ok thanks


----------



## prvprv (Sep 13, 2011)

Which one is better for a non OC core i5 system (yet to buy)  Only 2 HDD and 1 ODD?

1) ZINX Brand 650W Power Supply with 120mm Fan & 8PIN CPU Power Connector | eBay

2) Enter 500W SMPS ATX Power Supply with 200mm FAN | eBay

3) Zebronics ZEB - 400 W SMPS Platinum Power Supply + Bill | eBay

My budget wont be more than 1.4 k though

Any better alternatives within the budget of 1.4k?


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2011)

get a FSP Saga 350 PSu @ 1.5 or a FSP Saga II 500W @ 2k


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

@prvprv
Even I suggest you to go for Fsp Saga II 500w @Rs.2000.
It is a very good PSU.


----------



## prvprv (Sep 14, 2011)

@topgear, @thetechfreak

1) how about iBall PSU? is it good or its also like intex, frontech, zebronics?

2) When should I go for 500W PSU over 350W? is it when i install a graphics card? or when i attach 2 or more new HDDs or ODDs?

3) That guy fron NCIX.com in the previous page showed some modular & non modular PSUs. As they are opened and used for demo purposes, I am ready to buy any 1 of em for 2k.


----------



## asingh (Sep 14, 2011)

^^
iBall, Intex, Frontech, and Zebby should all be avoided. 

You can go for 500W if installing a GPU, else you are fine.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

prvprv said:
			
		

> 1) how about iBall PSU? is it good or its
> also like intex, frontech, zebronics?


 Avoid these at all costs. No compromise.





			
				 prvprv said:
			
		

> 2) When should I go for 500W PSU
> over 350W? is it when i install a
> graphics card? or when i attach 2 or
> more new HDDs or ODDs?


You probably wont be needing a 500w unit even if you attach 5 Hard disks.
But if you say you will be using a graphic card or have a plan in buying one in near future then I will instantly suggest a 500w unit.





			
				 prvprv said:
			
		

> 3) That guy fron NCIX.com in the
> previous page showed some modular
> & non modular PSUs. As they are
> opened and used for demo purposes,
> I am ready to buy any 1 of em for 2k


 No offence but I wont trust guys that want to sell power supplies that are opened and claim it was done only for "training" purpose.
You are better off buying a new unit.


----------



## prvprv (Sep 14, 2011)

@thetechfreak,  @asingh thanks for the info.

does OCing needs a higher Watt PSU? ( >350 ) ??


----------



## asingh (Sep 14, 2011)

^^
It depends on the parts you are doing to be OC'ing. But yea, 500W is a safe ball-bark.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

prvprv said:
			
		

> does OCing needs a higher Watt PSU?
> ( >350 ) ??


 whenever you overclock you need more power.
The processor can be pushed quite a bit without a huge power. But if you OC yous graphic card then its better to have a 500w PSU.
And since the difference between the Fsp Saga 350 and 500w is around Rs.500 I would ask you to get the 500w


----------



## gravitygamer009 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Vip psu!!*

is the VIP brand psu any good??anyone has any experience?


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Vip psu!!*



gravitygamer009 said:


> is the VIP brand psu any good??anyone has any experience?



Not reliable...


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 5, 2011)

intel dual core 3.0 GHz
asus p5gz-mx
2GB ram (1 stick)
1x160GB sata HDD
1 DVD RW
1x80mm fan 
4850 1 gb
OVERCLOCKING (CPU) -yes 
OVERCLOCKING (GPU) -yes

PSU ??


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 5, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> intel dual core 3.0 GHz
> asus p5gz-mx
> 2GB ram (1 stick)
> 1x160GB sata HDD
> ...



Ur budget? 
Corsair GS600 - 4k to be future-proof..


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 5, 2011)

is there any PSU around 3k ?

if i get Corsair GS600 , then which card it can support (max possible) ??
since I may upgrade in future ..


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 5, 2011)

^^GTX570/6970.. But CPU will be a bottleneck..

SeaSonic S12II 520 - 3.5K
SeaSonic S12II 430 - 2.7k


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 5, 2011)

gs600 will be better ... (future proof)
if I'll do a full upgrade in future(cpu,gpu,mobo) then will gs600 work  ?


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2011)

it depends on your upgraded components - if you want to go for a SB-E rig and multi gpu setup with cards like GTX 580s then you should look elsewhere but overall GS600 is a good PSU you can get and if you want a more future proof PSU then look for Corsair Tx850v2 @ ~7k or Corsair AX1200 ~18k


----------



## nilgtx260 (Oct 6, 2011)

I think TX & HX series are more than enough to handle GTX 580 SLI, AX series is very costly


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> it depends on your upgraded components - if you want to go for a SB-E rig and multi gpu setup with cards like GTX 580s then you should look elsewhere but overall GS600 is a good PSU you can get and if you want a more future proof PSU then look for Corsair Tx850v2 @ ~7k or Corsair AX1200 ~18k




Corsair Tx850v2 @ ~7k or Corsair AX1200 ~18k  

gs600 is more than enough even  if do a upgrade ..


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2011)

Alright .. get whatever your budget permits but keep in mind whatever your rig might consume with upgraded/added components it's always better to go in for a higher spec PSU - say your whole rig will consume around ~500w and to be safe go for a PSu which can deliver 600-650w 

BTW, there's two more PSus you might consider ie Corsair TX650v2 @ ~5.5k or TX750v2 @ ~6.2k


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 19, 2011)

I would like to point attention to FSP Aurum series.. They are really great PSU but when it comes to FSP we only limit to Saga 2 500w..

The Aurum series is really great

Also the reviews are great...



*www.hardwaresecrets.chttp://www.xb...lay/fsp-aurum-psu_5.html#sect0om/article/FSP-
Aurum-Gold-700-Power-Supply-Review/1228/10


FSP AURUM GOLD AU-700 Power Supply Review - Test Results & Final Thoughts :: TweakTown Mobile

FSP Aurum 600 Watt 80+ Gold Power Supply

FSP Aurum Power Supply Unit Series: in Chase of Gold. Page 5 - X-bit labs


----------



## Skud (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it available in Indian Market?


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 19, 2011)

@sumesara Price in India? Its not modular. If its priced right, then it is a good competitor to the AX750. But if I were to choose between them, I would prefer Modular one.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 20, 2011)

i will check for price in few cities and will post... the word from FSP is that it is available in India.. need to check with local seller...


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2011)

sumesara said:


> I would like to point attention to FSP Aurum series.. They are really great PSU but when it comes to FSP we only limit to Saga 2 500w..
> 
> The Aurum series is really great
> 
> ...



great find .. 

here's the e-bay price of FSP Aurum :

FSP Aurum | eBay

but at those price are they really VFM - I think better alternatives are available.

local availability would be just great as the prices might come down then


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2011- Q4*

Are OCZ Power Supplies available in india ? 
Locally , online .... anyone


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide 2011- Q4*



rajatGod512 said:


> Are OCZ Power Supplies available in india ?
> Locally , online .... anyone



anyhow find it here online-
Amazon.com: Power Supply Units from OCZ


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 29, 2011)

I checked with Prime for FSP PSU and they only have Saga II series.. And don't stock any other FSP PSU...

Will check with FSP as they need to make sure for the availability....

We can hope for a good compition if Aurum is available at good price and this may reduce the price for other also.....

Will post again


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2011)

it would be great if anyone can find and confirm the availability ( price too ) of Corsair TX M series PSUs


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't know I'd anyone shared this earlier...

But this article is very good

80 PLUS Gold: Four Efficient 700-850 W Power Supplies : 80 PLUS Gold Versus Mass-Produced Generics


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2011)

Check these out 

Corsair TX550M Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
Corsair TX550M 550W Review
Corsair TX550M Modular Power Supply Review :: TweakTown USA Edition
Corsair TX550M Power Supply Review by VR-Zone.com


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes when it comes to corsair, you always have good product... 

Hope they also enter Graphic card and Mobo market also.....m


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 3, 2011)

sumesara said:


> Yes when it comes to corsair, you always have good product.


That's generalization and that's best if its avoided- even if a company makes good stuff. There are power supplies better than corsair, but the strong selling point is the availability, most models being good enough and a good RMA track record for the time being.

As far as good product label goes, CX400 is better than CX430. Newer VX450s have degraded considerably. Honestly, I would overlook gaming series. Relying on a brand is dangerous and its best if its not encouraged as a habit. There was a time people used to say the same thing for coolermaster power supplies- and that was not long time ago. I remember few guys here arguing about how VX450 is much better than CM Extreme 600w units in this forum itself- and they were still stubborn enough to risk other people's system by recommending it to them without even doing a proper search. Avoid generalisation- even service. There are times where a group of people leave a company with good track record all of a sudden- and then it takes time to slowly see the degrade of service and RMA, then slowly availability.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 4, 2011)

I am not saying to be brand loyal....... Corsair has showed they are serious about indian market....... Hence better service and porduct....

There are more better product than corsair... But they either not available or the service issue...

At end of the we all need better VFM so no point in Being brand loyal take whatever is the best in your budget....


----------



## jeetu (Nov 11, 2011)

My 2 Cooler Master Real power Pro 460W (80+ Breonze) are still running fine. I noticed they give around 11.8-11.9V instead 12V when my 9600GT is pushed to limit. However i never faced any restart issue or graphic corruption even with Crysis.
I needed 2 more comps build however CMRPP 460W was nowwhere in sight. So based on review of sites like Johnnyguru and similar i got Corsair CX430.V2 (80+) and Seasonic 520 S2 (80+ Bronze) , I field tested both with my 9600GT , these 2 PSU hold up fine. They gave steady 12V. Time will tell how reliable they really.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2011)

^^ these two are good psu - you can run more powerful gfx card with Cx430v2 and even more powerful gfx card with Seasonic S1211 520w


----------



## jeetu (Nov 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ these two are good psu - you can run more powerful gfx card with Cx430v2 and even more powerful gfx card with Seasonic S1211 520w



I know but i get little overpowered PSU. What's the best Graphic Card can be bought which doesn't push PSU over 80% of total load ?
Presently rest of my specs are - Core I3 540 , 2*2gb value ram , 2 Sata Hdd , 2 Dvdrw. 2*120mm fan.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 14, 2011)

i think you can go upto GTX550Ti with corsair CX430V2.any 430W or above 80+ certified power supply should be enough.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 15, 2011)

jeetu, you can also go with HD 6850 or HD 6790. Your PSU is good enouh to handle 'em.


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2011)

@ *jeetu* - just get a HD6850


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2011)

I was using Corsair PSU finder (Power Supply Finder). I choose a CPU, dual GPU and 4 HDD along with extreme OC on CPU and GPU OC. The results are as follows:-

1. AX1200
2. HX1000
3. TX950

Now a 950W 80+ bronze unit, a 1000W 80+ silver unit and a 1200W 80+ gold unit on same line?  It should have been the other way around.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 29, 2011)

True they suggest in the decending order. With least priority to 950w and raising to higher power say 1200w. I was wondering if tagan can have 1500w why popular brands dont have such a power supply. Is that hard to build one such a reliable one or no sys req such a huge power. I heard if 590 in 3 or 4 way either 6990 in 3 way will surely consumes 1200 closer + if other components such as high cpu oc plus multiple drives, fans , cooling kit and so on will lead to huge power hungry.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 29, 2011)

tx1000 is not as good a psu as the other corsair products.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2011)

This Great PSu ie SeaSonic 760w SS-760KM Active PFC GOLD is available only @ 8.5 
Seasonic X-760 760W Review


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2011)

How about this:-

Theitdepot - Glacial Tech 950W Power Supply (GPAX-950A)

For 7.8k only. Don't know if they have stock or not.


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2011)

^^ it's not available on theitdepot anymore - not evn on primeabgb or smc - smc had it before only @ 6.5k but strange thing is even then I've not seen anyone to get this unit though it's a good PSu and has some great positive reviews


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2011)

Most probably because of lack of support for Glacialtech products in India or the didn't bought any after their stock become empty because of deteriorating value of dollar. (the same reason for which i7-2700K isn't available in India).


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2011)

A bit of doubt, can my SMPS handle i7 2600k and 2x6950? eXtreme Power Supply Calculator recommended 734W for stock and 844W for OCed config.

Also FX8150 showed 765W at stock and 872W at OC.

Capacitor Aging was set at 30%.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 15, 2011)

^^Oc'ed 2600K + 6950 CF not recommended on HX750..

A good 850W PSU should do..


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2011)

@ *Skud* - your PSu can deliver 744W on it's +12V rail and 2x HD6950s with Oced core i7 920 ( which is much more power hungry than 2600k ) rig consumes 470W and 2x HD6970 consumes 564w  -
AnandTech - AMD's Radeon HD 6970 & Radeon HD 6950: Paving The Future For AMD
so even if you OC your cpu and gpus the PSu will be able the load with ease


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2011)

Hmmm... what about the FX8150?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 15, 2011)

^fx8150 power consumption is of i7 920 level, check hardocp fx8150 review


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 15, 2011)

topgear said:


> so even if you OC your cpu and gpus the PSu will be able the load with ease



Not with ease, but can handle it..


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2011)

^^ buddy just check the anandtech review link : even if OP OCs his cpu and 2 x 6950s the power consumption won't go over 600w and with all other components this will go upto 620-630w and still he has 15-20% headroom - so HX750W can easily handle 2x 6950s in games IMO


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 16, 2011)

can someone pleas post a complete price list fo Seasonic PSU.....


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2011)

^^ take a look at here 
Power Supplies


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 25, 2011)

Cooler Master Silent Pro 1000 W

A review by VR zone

First Looks: Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 1000W Power Supply by VR-Zone.com


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 27, 2011)

psu query:
can a vx450 power a 6850 ??
config 
intel pentium D 925 3.8GHz (OC)
asus p5gz-mx
1 extra HDD
else same for a normal config(1 dvd drive etc)

or should i go for vx550 to be future proof ?
if someone knows current price of vx450 and vx550 pls post ..


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ vx450 should be able to power the config 

vx450 is now EOLed and vx550 is tough to find - if you need a powerful psu you can get Corsair GS600 around ~4.2k


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 28, 2011)

^^Or Seasonic S12II 620 - 4.5K (better build quality & efficiency than GS600)


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2012)

Query:

Which PSU to get among these four: FSP Saga 500W, Corsair CX500 V2, Corsair GS500W & Seasonic S12II-520W? Or something with higher wattage?

Rig will be something like this, including future probable expansions:-

C2Q 9550
Gigabyte EP45-DS3R
2x2GB DDR2 800
4-5 HDDs
Radeon 5770 1GB
Blue Ray Drive
TV Tuner Card
Sound Card
Expansion card for USB 3.0 etc.
Wi Fi Card
3-4 fans

No OC. Budget as low as possible and quality as good as possible.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2012)

get Seasonic S12II 620 assuming your future upgrade won't include a much more power hungry graphics card than 5770.


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2012)

Seasonic S12II 520w or 620w. 520w is fine.

Stay away from CX500 and CX600. They are overpriced and pointless.


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> get Seasonic S12II 620 assuming *your future upgrade won't include a much more power hungry graphics card than 5770*.




It will be other way round. 




ico said:


> Seasonic S12II 520w or 620w. 520w is fine.
> 
> Stay away from CX500 and CX600. They are overpriced and pointless.



S12II 520W then. Actually just stumbling on one piece of information: GS500 has 39A over a single 12V rail and S12II 520W has 40A over 2 rails. But then Seasonic is 80+ bronze certified. I hope it will be alright.

Would have loved to get a TX550M, unfortunately, they are yet to be available here.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 8, 2012)

OK so after lot of emails and long waiting for reply finally I have the below prices from FSP

1       FSP AURUM AU500.                  5150 
2       FSP AURUM AU-550M (Modular)6650 
3       FSP AURUM AU-600                  6125 
4       FSP AURUM AU-700                  7100 
5       FSP AURUM AU-750M (Modular)8100 

Taxes & Freight : Extra


----------



## Skud (Jan 8, 2012)

From which shop?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 9, 2012)

Skud said:


> From which shop?




It is from the official dealer Arihant. I asked the FSP sales people and they directed me to Arihant. and after long wait i got the prices..

How is the price??

I think Arihant is not very excited with this PSU as their response was very cold..


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello Friends.


I did not have the intention of creating a separate thread for this single query of mine and hence decided to post it here.
I sincerely apologise if I have violated the decorum of this forum.


My query is -
Will a _Corsair TX850 V2_ power supply unit be sufficient to sustain *two* _MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC_ graphics cards in CrossFire X mode?


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 10, 2012)

insaneYLN said:


> My query is -
> Will a _Corsair TX850 V2_ power supply unit be sufficient to sustain *two* _MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC_ graphics cards in CrossFire X mode?



Yes..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 13, 2012)

yes it will...

for how much you are getting it and from where... do post here later once you buy it


----------



## Skud (Jan 17, 2012)

Found a review of FSP Aurum 650M:-

FSP Aurum CM Series Gold 650M Power Supply Review - Introduction


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 18, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> for how much you are getting it and from where... do post here later once you buy it



Thank you *MegaMind* and *SuperH3art*.

*SuperH3art*, currently I am in England. I intend on building a new system for myself when I go back home and thus I enquired in advance!

The Corsair TX850 V2 is available for purchase on Prime ABGB.
Corsair TX850 V2 CMPSU-850TXV2 SMPS


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 28, 2012)

hey guys, i have a Hytech 450W [19A on +12V] and i ran my PC with following specs for 1+ year.

CPU : Pentium dual core E5300 2.6GHz OCed to 3.4GHz [65W TDP]
mobo: ASUS P5KPL-AM/PS
RAM : 2X2 GB DDR2 800MHz
HDD: 250GB WD caviar blue + 500GB hitachi + 1TB WD green
ODD: LG DVD burner
GPU: Nvidia Geforce GT240 1GB DDR3 [OCed to 630MHz]
PSU : hytech 450W [19A on +12V]
3 fans [2 LED]

never exp. any prob.

i sold my proccy, mobo and RAM 3-4 months ago, and now going to buy a new cpu and mobo. final rig will be this,

CPU: AMD athlon II X4 / phenom II X4 840 [95W TDP]
mobo: gigabyte / ASUS  760G[780L] chipset based
RAM: 4GB corsair 1333mhz
HDD: 80GB IDE drive + 1TB WD green
ODD: N/A
GPU: GT240 1GB DDR3 [on stock]
PSU: hytech 450W [19A on +12V]
No extra fans

is it safe to run above config on same hytech psu? with no OC at all [can consider underclocking CPU to save power  ]

bcoz if i choose to buy a branded PSU, i will have to compromise on CPU [will go for AMD athlon II X2 which is crap CPU for gaming]  so i don't really want to spend more on a psu if it can handle above listed rig


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't recommend sticking with a generic PSU for a quad core rig - you better wait for some time - save some more money and get at-least a FSP saga II 400 or Corsair CX430v2


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 30, 2012)

^^^ what if i buy intel pentium G620 ? it has same 65W TDP ?  will it work fine with that psu?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Is *Gigabyte Superb 550w* PSU good? I found it on THEITDEPOT. Else can you name me some websites to buy PSU.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 30, 2012)

^^Seasonic S12 II 520 watt@3.5K  is better.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay... Actually on tight budget. Presently using a desi "Supercomp" brand 5+ years w/o fault.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 30, 2012)

^^Tell me your budget and full configuration.Then only can give best possible psu within budget.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 30, 2012)

AMD Athlon II X2 3 GHz (but will upgrade to Phenom)
2GB + 4 GB DDR3 RAM
80 GB + 500 GB HDD
AMD HD 5770
2* DVD writers


----------



## Tenida (Jan 30, 2012)

^^Budget??


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 30, 2012)

within 3K. I told you am on a tight budget


----------



## Tenida (Jan 30, 2012)

Choose any of this:-
Seasonic S12 II 430 or Corsair CX 430 V2


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 30, 2012)

But he recommended for 500W in this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/142679-gpu-psu-tables.html

And website where I can get them at low cost and COD. TheItDepot demands extra shipping and no COD


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2012)

happy17292 said:


> ^^^ what if i buy intel pentium G620 ? it has same 65W TDP ?  will it work fine with that psu?



G620 consumes very little power - so it should work fine with the PSU you have but if you can upgrade to a better PSu later 



bubusam13 said:


> But he recommended for 500W in this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/142679-gpu-psu-tables.html
> 
> And website where I can get them at low cost and COD. TheItDepot demands extra shipping and no COD



Under 3k you can get either Tagan TG500-U37 500W or Corsair CX500v2


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, i will upgrade to fsp saga II 500W in few months.


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ you better get corsair cx430v2 which has 1 year extra warranty


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 31, 2012)

ok, bt what about voltages??  i am currently running pentium D [95W TDP] , can i run athlon II X4 [95W TDP] on same psu?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 31, 2012)

happy17292 said:


> ok, bt what about voltages??  i am currently running pentium D [95W TDP] , can i run athlon II X4 [95W TDP] on same psu?



You mean the FSP 500w  Yes it will easily run the Athlon


----------



## ameya.gargesh (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi everyone, I could really use some help choosing a PSU for my build.

I have a machine with the following configuration -

Processor - Athlon II X4 630
Motherboard - Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
Graphics Card - None (Using onboard graphics)
RAM - Kingston 2x4GB (1333MHz)
HDD - WD 500GB Sata
Optical Drive - Samsung DVD R+W
Cabinet - Zebronics Bijli with PSU

I use this machine for Software development. I am running a couple of Virtual Machines on top of Opensuse 12.1. The machine was running fine for the last year or so but for the last couple of weeks, there has been a strange whirring sound coming from the Power supply. I knew I was taking a risk when I didn't buy a proper PSU (but had budget constraints at the time) and relied on the one that came with the cabinet which normally is pretty crappy. I want to upgrade now to a branded PSU before I burn out some other parts of the machine. I calculated my Power requirements and it comes to somewhere around 290W (with all upgrades I would think of for the next couple of years including a graphics card even though I am not thinking of it now). Given that, which of the following PSU's would you recommend?

Gigabyte Superb RS 460 for 2-2.2K
FSP Saga II 400W for approx 2K
FSP Saga II 500W for approx 2.2K
Antec 350W for approx 2.4K (I am thinking that this will be too close to my existing power requirements)

I am not planning on upgrading this machine with a graphics card as I already have an Xbox 360 for gaming.

I am open to any other suggestions as well. Any place to purchase the PSU would also help. I am currently based in Pune and most of the vendors here are carrying only VIP PSUs. I wouldn't mind buying online


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2012)

i am using FSP Saga II 400W. only complain is short length of all the cables. Gigabyte Superb 460W is based on FSP Saga II 500W (most likely its relabelled).

get it from ITWares. check Corsair CX430W V2. it carries 1yr additional warranty over FSP's 2.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2012)

@ ameya.gargesh - your rig can't consume 290W even with full load - the max power consumption wouyld be around ~160-190W without any gfx card - so if you buy a gfx card later ( having around ~100-130W TDP ) you can safely use it with PSus like FSP Saga II 500 / Corsair CX430v2 but if you plan for some more powerful gfx card get something more powerful


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

@ameya
out of the ones you mentioned which are


> Gigabyte Superb RS 460 for 2-2.2K
> FSP Saga II 400W for approx 2K
> FSP Saga II 500W for approx 2.2K
> Antec 350W for approx 2.4K


get the Fsp II 500w. Would be better if you change your mind in future about installing a graphic card.


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 2, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> You mean the FSP 500w  Yes it will easily run the Athlon



no i mean my current psu,

i am currently running this config on that PSU

pentium D 2.8GHz [95W TDP]
2 X DDR1 RAM
40GB IDE + 1TB WD green
FX5500 GPU [50-70W TDP]
ODD
450W PSU with 19A on +12V rail


plz check voltages and temps, of above config running on that same psu

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/untitled.jpg


after upgrading i will have

athlon II X3 [95W TDP]
4GB DDR3 1333MHz single stick ram
80GB IDE+ 1TB WD green
ODD
GT240 1GB [70W TDP]
450W PSU with 19A on +12V

is it safe to run above config on same PSU considering my current Pentium D is running fine, and both pentium D and athlon II X3/X4 have same 95W TDP ??

bcoz if its unsafe i will have to buy intel G620 [65W TDP] CPU. as i can't afford new PSU for few months


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2012)

^^ you better not use the tri core cpu and GT 240 with the PSu you have howeer as G620 consumes very little power it can be used with the PSu but I would recommend you to buy a AMD apu based rig and get a good gfx card later


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 2, 2012)

i will have to chhose G620 as i can't afford a new psu yet


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2012)

give that excuse to yourself when your psu gives out smoke


----------



## funskar (Feb 2, 2012)

my frnds rig is

i5-2500k
msi z68 gd65 gen
8gb gskill ripjaws 1600mhz ram
1tb seagate hdd+500 seagate hdd+250gb hitachi hdd

he will b adding zotac gtx560 ti n he has corsair vx550 psu
is it safe


----------



## Tenida (Feb 2, 2012)

^^Yeah.Corsair Vx550 is perfectly enough.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2012)

funskar said:


> my frnds rig is
> 
> i5-2500k
> msi z68 gd65 gen
> ...



Yes it is good enough  Does he overclock?


----------



## ameya.gargesh (Feb 6, 2012)

First of all, thanks to everyone who helped me out. 

@Sam I looked at the ITWares site and it seems like they don't have the FSP 500W or the Gigabyte 460W. I had also heard that there were some problems with the Corsair 430 earlier on. Have they been fixed in V2? Also I found the Seasonic 400W on the ITWares site at the same price as the Corsair. Which of them would be better or doesn't it matter as both are reputed brands with 80 plus and active FPC?

@topgear Sorry for the confusion, I meant that I calculated the power requirements for my rig with any additions I would make over the next couple of years including a modest graphics card (I think I checked against the HD 5670) would be 290W. Honestly speaking I don't see myself getting a very powerful gfx card even in the future as I am happy to use my xbox for gaming.

@thetechfreak I checked the online sites again and unfortunately neither theitwares nor primeabgb seem to carry the FSP 500W any more. I could however, find it on bitfang. Has anyone got an idea about the reputation of bitfang?

Once again thanks all of you for responding.


----------



## funskar (Feb 6, 2012)

Ghonada said:


> ^^Yeah.Corsair Vx550 is perfectly enough.



ye he is in mood to overclock when he get bucks for cooler..

n i heard that corsair service centre is givin tx650 in replace of vx550 if vx550 gone kaput n in warranty


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 6, 2012)

funskar said:


> i5-2500k
> msi z68 gd65 gen
> 8gb gskill ripjaws 1600mhz ram
> 1tb seagate hdd+500 seagate hdd+250gb hitachi hdd
> ...





funskar said:


> ye he is in mood to overclock when he get bucks for cooler..



Even with OCing, the PSU is good enough to handle w/o any hick-ups..


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2012)

ameya.gargesh said:


> First of all, thanks to everyone who helped me out.
> 
> @Sam I looked at the ITWares site and it seems like they don't have the FSP 500W or the Gigabyte 460W. I had also heard that there were some problems with the Corsair 430 earlier on. Have they been fixed in V2? Also I found the Seasonic 400W on the ITWares site at the same price as the Corsair. Which of them would be better or doesn't it matter as both are reputed brands with 80 plus and active FPC?
> 
> ...



even if you add a gfx card CX-430v2 would be enough


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2012)

ameya.gargesh said:


> @thetechfreak I checked the online sites again and unfortunately neither theitwares nor primeabgb seem to carry the FSP 500W any more. I could however, find it on bitfang. Has anyone got an idea about the reputation of bitfang?



Call them to confirm the availability. Most of the time, they have it but they do not update their website.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2012)

@ *ameya.gargesh* - you can get it from here at 2.2k 
FSP SAGA II 500 500W Power Supply - SAGA II 500 by: FSP - TechShop.in


----------



## ameya.gargesh (Feb 8, 2012)

@topgear I checked the techshop site and it is showing the FSP 500 as no stock on its search page. Power Supplies - TechShop.in - Buy Tech Online Now!!!

I have heard that the Corsair 430 V2 has had a lot of complaints because of a whining/whirring noise coming from the PSU. I found the complaints logged all over the place including the Corsair forums as well. Has anyone got any personal experience with this? I looked and found another option - Seasonic 400ES model for the same price as the Corsair 430 V2. Would this be an ok buy? Otherwise I will have to go in the next segment i.e. 500W series of Tagan or Seasonic which is approx 3500 Rs.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2012)

but Tagan carries just a single year warranty. why not raise your budget and get Seasonic S12-II 430W? check flipkart. they now sell PSU and price is same as other shops as it includes tax & carrying charges.


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2012)

@ *ameya.gargesh* - here on TDF many members have purchased Corsair CX430v2 and I've not seen anyone complaining about any noise issue so far


----------



## Cilus (Feb 9, 2012)

Sam, Tagan carries 2 Years of warranty, not 1 Year. Initially there was lots of confusion regarding this but now it has been cleared. Check online shops like Theitwares where it has been updated with 2 Years of warranty.

Also I don't hear any complain regarding CX 430 V2 till date. All the review sites, specially Jonnyguru and Kitguru have praised the PSU in their reviews and it addressed all the issues of the orginal CX series.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Sam, Tagan carries 2 Years of warranty, not 1 Year. Initially there was lots of confusion regarding this but now it has been cleared. Check online shops like Theitwares where it has been updated with 2 Years of warranty.



thanks. didn't know warranty is revised now.


----------



## ameya.gargesh (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Guys, I unexpectedly came into a bit of money (about 7000 Rs.) and was thinking of investing in a graphics card using the same (sorry for the about-face on my earlier statement - "Not looking for graphics card in my build"). I looked up the forums and looks like the Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 is around this budget. Will the Corsair CX 430 V2 or the Seasonic S12II -430 be able to support this graphics card? or will I have to go for the next level i.e. Corsair CX 500 V2 or the Seasonic S12II 520? Also, I saw that the recommended power for the 6770 is 25 A on the 12V rail. Now the Corsair 430W has 28A on a single 12V rail while the Seasonic 430 has two 12V rails with 17A on each and a total of 360W on the 12V rail which makes me suspect a total of 30A. Will the fact that there are two rails make a difference? Will this (Seasonic) be able to power this graphics card adequately? I am tending a bit toward the Seasonic because of the fact that they are the OEM and that they are giving 5 years of warranty as well as the 85% efficiency.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 10, 2012)

ameya.gargesh said:


> Hi Guys, I unexpectedly came into a bit of money (about 7000 Rs.) and was thinking of investing in a graphics card using the same (sorry for the about-face on my earlier statement - "Not looking for graphics card in my build"). I looked up the forums and looks like the Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 is around this budget. Will the Corsair CX 430 V2 or the Seasonic S12II -430 be able to support this graphics card? or will I have to go for the next level i.e. Corsair CX 500 V2 or the Seasonic S12II 520? Also, I saw that the recommended power for the 6770 is 25 A on the 12V rail. Now the Corsair 430W has 28A on a single 12V rail while the Seasonic 430 has two 12V rails with 17A on each and a total of 360W on the 12V rail which makes me suspect a total of 30A. Will the fact that there are two rails make a difference? Will this (Seasonic) be able to power this graphics card adequately? I am tending a bit toward the Seasonic because of the fact that they are the OEM and that they are giving 5 years of warranty as well as the 85% efficiency.



Please  post your whole configaration, then only we can suggest best product within your budget.


----------



## ameya.gargesh (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Ghonada, my specs are already posted as the first post on page 22 of this thread. Unfortunately, I don't know how to link to it so posting here again - 

Processor - Athlon II X4 630
Motherboard - Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
Graphics Card - None (Using onboard graphics)
RAM - Kingston 2x4GB (1333MHz)
HDD - WD 500GB Sata
Optical Drive - Samsung DVD R+W
Cabinet - Zebronics Bijli with PSU


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2012)

ameya.gargesh said:


> Hi Guys, I unexpectedly came into a bit of money (about 7000 Rs.) and was thinking of investing in a graphics card using the same (sorry for the about-face on my earlier statement - "Not looking for graphics card in my build"). I looked up the forums and looks like the Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 is around this budget. Will the Corsair CX 430 V2 or the Seasonic S12II -430 be able to support this graphics card? or will I have to go for the next level i.e. Corsair CX 500 V2 or the Seasonic S12II 520? Also, I saw that the recommended power for the 6770 is 25 A on the 12V rail. Now the Corsair 430W has 28A on a single 12V rail while the Seasonic 430 has two 12V rails with 17A on each and a total of 360W on the 12V rail which makes me suspect a total of 30A. Will the fact that there are two rails make a difference? Will this (Seasonic) be able to power this graphics card adequately? I am tending a bit toward the Seasonic because of the fact that they are the OEM and that they are giving 5 years of warranty as well as the 85% efficiency.



HD6790 + FSP Saga II 500W/ Corsair CX430V2.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 10, 2012)

*Sapphire HD 6770 1GB*- 7.2K
*Corsair CX500 V2-3K* *or* *Seasonic S12 II 520 Watt-3.4K
*
According to *Tomshardware*, AMD 6770 consumes 108Watt and AMD HD6790 consumes 150Watt of power.And since the *performance is negligible*.Its better to go with HD6770 than power hungry HD6790.


----------



## ameya.gargesh (Feb 10, 2012)

@Ghonada Thanks for the suggestions. Seasonic S12II seems to be closer to 3600 in price wherever I checked. Anyway, it is not available on flipkart and I was wondering if Seasonic S12II 430 will be sufficient to power the 6770 graphics card? If not I will have to look to some other online seller to get the Seasonic S12II 520. Also is it true that Seasonics have 5 years warranty compared to Corsairs 3 years?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

ghonada translate that into money. Suppose you game for 5hrs. And suppose a unit is 3rs. Then monthly bill of 6790 will be 0.150x5x30x3 = 67.5rs. 6770 = 0.100x5x30x3 = 45rs. 

And performance difference isnt 'negligible'. So 6790 is worth


----------



## Tenida (Feb 10, 2012)

ameya.gargesh said:


> @Ghonada Thanks for the suggestions. Seasonic S12II seems to be closer to 3600 in price wherever I checked. Anyway, it is not available on flipkart and I was wondering if Seasonic S12II 430 will be sufficient to power the 6770 graphics card? If not I will have to look to some other online seller to get the Seasonic S12II 520. Also is it true that Seasonics have 5 years warranty compared to Corsairs 3 years?



If you're tight on budget you can go with Seasonic S12 II 430 watt(Will be enough for your current rig) if not 520 Watt version.More headroom in power department is always good for future upgrade.As we don't upgrade PSU much 

Yes Seasonic S12 series has 5 years of warranty.Whereas Corsair CX v2,GS series has 3 years.


----------



## ameya.gargesh (Feb 10, 2012)

@Ghonada It is more to do with availability of the Seasonic 520W (at flipkart) than anything else. The cost difference is just about ~500 Rs. which is not too great but the product is just not in stock at present. The other online shops which are based mostly out of Mumbai don't allow credit card payment (at least the ones I tried didn't) for online purchases. Let me see, I will wait for a week or so to order, the 520 is on my watch list at flipkart. If they get it by then well and good, otherwise I will go with the S12II 430. It has 30A on the 12V rails combined (360W mentioned on the case) so I think it should be sufficient.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 10, 2012)

^^
you can buy seasonic s12 II 520 in mumbai only at itwares.com and the price is 3500/-
SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2012)

^^ If Op wants he can get it from here as well though the price is 150 bucks more 
Buy Seasonic S12II-520 520W Power Supply in Mumbai India


----------



## ameya.gargesh (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I will be buying from one of the shops that you mentioned. However, it will have to wait a bit as I urgently have to go back to my hometown of Vadodara for a week. I will mostly purchase it once I get back on Monday.


----------



## enterobotica (Feb 16, 2012)

i need a psu for my pc as i got it wrong at the first time due to lack of the knowledge. as now im somewhat aware that the system can fail at any moment, i want to change the psu as soon as possible. suggest me the wattage required for the configuration mentioned below:-

AMD Bull Dozer FX 6100(6 core), 3.3 ghz// 8gb ddr3 ram (4gb X 2)// radeon sapphire HD 6450 // gigabyte 880gm usb3 // 1 TB sata HDD // "*cooler master elite power 350w* "

i use hardcore 3d softwares and i use my pc fro rendering in 3d.. plz suggest me a suitable wattage of psu that can go well n stable with my configuration as i want it to do overclocking for sometimes as well.. plz help me..

will GlacialTech GP-AP600CA 600W do?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2012)

^get a Corsair GS600 @ 4k. or spend more on Seasonic S12II 620w @ 4.5k~ for extra warranty.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2012)

enterobotica said:


> i need a psu for my pc as i got it wrong at the first time due to lack of the knowledge. as now im somewhat aware that the system can fail at any moment, i want to change the psu as soon as possible. suggest me the wattage required for the configuration mentioned below:-
> 
> AMD Bull Dozer FX 6100(6 core), 3.3 ghz// 8gb ddr3 ram (4gb X 2)// radeon sapphire HD 6450 // gigabyte 880gm usb3 // 1 TB sata HDD // "*cooler master elite power 350w* "
> 
> ...



+1 for Corsair Gs 600 from my side 
should be ideal for you.


----------



## enterobotica (Feb 17, 2012)

thanks guys..


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 22, 2012)

A few notes I can make (amperage, wattage aside)

1) Cooler Master doesn't design any of their units. They are all OEM units. I've never had a CM unit fail on me but generally speaking, the eXtreme Power series is of outdated design and poor quality. Basically, subtract 100W from what's printed on the box for the true power capacity of eXtreme Power series.

The GX series is OK. I have not heard much good about anything else. *All CM units I've seen so far used crappy capacitors.* Teapo, Su'scon, CapXon (which is not the worst actually), etc.

2) Corsair is an all around good brand. CX430 V2 has some reliability issues with certain batches when operating above 50C. CX500 and above don't.

3) Seasonic makes consistently good units - they are a safe bet (so is Silverstone).

4) Antec lacks a bit on features but the units are decent. You should, however, consider a Seasonic or Corsair before looking at Antec. The same goes for FSP: Good, but not great.

5) Local brands: I found many of the local brands do not have identification numbers for global registration. Thus, regardless of components used, the labels may be misleading.

For example VIP PSUs are made by LC Power and Foxlink, have some decent capacitors (United Chemi-con and Nicon, an arm of Rubycon). But the PSUs are definitely not the rated wattage.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think newer VIP units are made by L&C now. Those days are gone. Besides, you're getting good psu for a decent price so it make sense to spend few hundred bucks and get a tried and tested h/w rather than something else *just* because you can save 300-600 bucks.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 22, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> I don't think newer VIP units are made by L&C now. Those days are gone. Besides, you're getting good psu for a decent price so it make sense to spend few hundred bucks and get a tried and tested h/w rather than something else *just* because you can save 300-600 bucks.



LC Power is not L&C Technology Corporation. These are two different companies. LC Power is a European outfit and not a great one either (but better than L&C). L&C is a lower tier manufacturer (and sadly, I found they were never a top manufacturer).

VIPs are not horrendous, I guess you could buy a VIP to a CM eXtreme. But CM eXtreme is already not good at all to begin with so guess what you are up against.

In short: Not recommended, one should go for a good brand (like I said, Seasonic and Silverstone are safe bets and should be the first choice IMO)


----------



## enterobotica (Feb 22, 2012)

i got corsair cx 600 for my pc..


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2012)

congrats  where from and  how much you paid for this ?


----------



## enterobotica (Feb 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> congrats  where from and  how much you paid for this ?



3.8k.. worth it?


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

enterobotica said:


> 3.8k.. worth it?


From where?


----------



## enterobotica (Feb 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> From where?



from nehru place.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 24, 2012)

Good enough, though I think you could have got it at 3.7K had you fished long enough. But 100rs. difference is not so bad


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2012)

enterobotica said:


> 3.8k.. worth it?



you should have opt for GS600 by paying 200 bucks more


----------



## enterobotica (Feb 25, 2012)

GS 600 was unavailable.. so i had to choose between cx600 and gs700.. the efficirncy of cx is a bit less as compared to gs. but it worked fine for me..


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ good choice then


----------



## ameya.gargesh (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who helped me choose the right power supply. My PC configuration now is-
Processor: AMD Athlon II X4 630
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
RAM: 2x4GB kingston ValueRAM
GPU: *Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 1GB DDR5*
Cabinet: Zebronics Bijli w/o PSU
PSU: *Seasonic S12II 520W Bronze power supply*
Monitor: Intex 17 inch (basic work) and for gaming LG 32" LCD TV (HDMI)
Joystick: Logitech Attack 3

Very happy with the Seasonic Unit, almost no noise and the warranty of 5 years was what swayed me towards it.


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ congrats  - planning to OC the cpu and gpu ?


----------



## ameya.gargesh (Mar 5, 2012)

@topgear Not as of now  speed of the cpu and gpu is enough for the games I am playing right now. Might think about it if fps drops below playable in games I play. Will definitely need some help while OCing though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

Guys, my friend has a iBall 223-400(sounds strange but he says he has this)
He wants to put a 5670 or 6670.
I think it can handle the 5670? 


Buy still I have bad feelings about it. Should I tell his PC will fry if he puts that card on?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

tell him there is a good chance the PSU will die under load if he plugs in any of these GPU.


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2012)

^^ you are right - that PSu TF's friend has is actually a 250W unit and should not be used for a HD5670 like card - his friend better buy a PSU.



ameya.gargesh said:


> @topgear Not as of now  speed of the cpu and gpu is enough for the games I am playing right now. Might think about it if fps drops below playable in games I play. Will definitely need some help while OCing though.



Just create a thread when you are ready to plunge into the world of OC


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the replies Topgear and Sam


----------



## aadishvaar (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank You *The Sorcerer* for taking so much efforts in writting such informative article, mostly people (even i also) was driven by the watts written on smps & cheap smps, as i was thinking if i am getting a 3 years warrenty then product is good quality. but forget to note that if it fails to work as desired & sends improper current (even if it is working - ie. not failed-dead) it will make my other components dead.
once again thnx for being such nice person


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 14, 2012)

Also, to those who are still recommending VX450 units, please make sure you take a look at specific model/rev number on the packaging as well. But its best if people move on from this unit. There's Seasonic S12II 430/520. Antec has some good units but unsure of the RMA procedue, so do let me know.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 15, 2012)

Need a PSU within Rs. 6000 for a friend.

*AMD Phenom II 955
Compatible motherboard
4 GB DDR3
Cooler Master Elite 430
ATI 4850 (will be getting GTX 560 Ti within a month)
2 x 1 1 TB HDD
1 ODD
Cooler Master Hyper 212*

I was thinking of getting Corsair TX 650 V2 for him. But that would be overkill. He wants a PSU that can run his 560 Ti fine & some headroom above in case he goes for AMD or Intel Hexa/Octa cores..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 15, 2012)

i think Corsair GS600W should work fine. else check Seasonic S12-II 620W for 5k though the GS will be sufficient.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2012)

A GTX 560Ti can consume alone close to ~200W and a P II 955BE when Oced can consume around ~400 ( a lot more if a FX8100 series cpu is OCed ) - GS600W will be pushed to the limits if both are OCed but for stock speed GS600 is good enough


----------



## hellknight (Mar 15, 2012)

Hmm.. So that means he needs a PSU > 600 Watts. right? I think that Corsair GS700 or TX 650 V2 should be fine. Both have the same price.. Which one? I trust 650 V2 because I have that too and it is 80+ certified..


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)

Well since budget is 6000 use it completely and get a SeaSonic SS-850AT @6.3k 

He wont have to worry for future upgrage too.

out of the ones you mentioned I‘d say the Tx should be better


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 23, 2012)

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/asdfasgh.png

i am currently running,

AMD phenom II X4 B25 [AMD Athlon II X3 425 with unlocked 4th core]
4GB DDR3 1333MHz corsair value select RAM
Gigabyte GA78LMT-S2P rev.3.1 mobo
sparkle GT240 1GB DDR3
1X 92mm exhaust fan
1X WD caviar green HDD
NO ODD

i just noticed that when i play DCS black shark or DCS A-10C warthog. voltage on +12V rail drops from 12.16V to 11.33V [or b/w 11.33v to 11.78v]

is it safe ??


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

yes, it is safe. little function is normal.


----------



## rider (Apr 9, 2012)

i want to sell my 1 year XFX HD 5670 1 GB DDR5 model.. I bought it for 5.5k for how much should I sell?


----------



## aby geek (Apr 9, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Well since budget is 6000 use it completely and get a SeaSonic SS-850AT @6.3k
> 
> He wont have to worry for future upgrage too.
> 
> out of the ones you mentioned I‘d say the Tx should be better



i like what he says but wast the glaciatech 950 6.4k too or has it phased out?

if hes an overclocker wouldn he be awre about modular units are 650 v2 and ss 850at modular?

other vise i think the seasonic x series need a mention here.

*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...tegory_id=92&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=155

u guys know if this units any good?
*www.theitwares.com/seasonic-ss750js-750w-plus-certified-active-power-supply-p-2203.html


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2012)

rider said:


> i want to sell my 1 year XFX HD 5670 1 GB DDR5 model.. I bought it for 5.5k for how much should I sell?



3-3.5k as it has GDDR5 memory. but as it is XFX i.e Rashi, it won't be easy.


----------



## rider (Apr 9, 2012)

wut rashi?? XFX is the most premium brand for a graphic card.. It also comes with 3yrs warranty.
Also where should I sell?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2012)

Rashi doesn't have the best of reputation when it comes to offering RMA. try bazaar. start with a price tag of 4k. reduce it over 10-15days time if unsold.


----------



## rider (Apr 10, 2012)

Sam said:


> Rashi doesn't have the best of reputation when it comes to offering RMA. try bazaar. start with a price tag of 4k. reduce it over 10-15days time if unsold.



Can you please give me links?


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ here you go :
Bazaar - Digit Technology Discussion Forum
and read this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members-market/143977-bazaar-section-rules-updated.html
before creating a new thread there.


----------



## rider (Apr 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ here you go :
> Bazaar - Digit Technology Discussion Forum
> and read this:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members-market/143977-bazaar-section-rules-updated.html
> before creating a new thread there.



thanx bro, one more thing, I want to know about payment method of customer.


----------



## Skud (Apr 10, 2012)

As stated by seller.


----------



## rider (Apr 10, 2012)

Skud said:


> As stated by seller.



bro, I'm seller, i want to know how a buyer do payment in this process.


----------



## Skud (Apr 10, 2012)

Whatever you prefer, bank transfer, cash deposit. PM the prospective buyer your details. Once payment has been made, ship the item, provide the buyer with the tracking id - that's it.


----------



## sabchat (Apr 22, 2012)

Kindly advice me regarding the choice of PSU for the following configuration and also its present price
i72600k,16gb ram,asus z68 motherboard, radeon 1gb 6670.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

sabchat said:


> Kindly advice me regarding the choice of PSU for the following configuration and also its present price
> i72600k,16gb ram,asus z68 motherboard, radeon 1gb 6670.



why posting same things in multiple threads. Just like I said on other thread get the Seasonic S12II-520. If you like to overclock a lot, might need something beefier.


----------



## sabchat (Apr 22, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> why posting same things in multiple threads. Just like I said on other thread get the Seasonic S12II-520. If you like to overclock a lot, might need something beefier.


 i thought that this thread will be ideal for PSUs. So I posted here.


----------



## sabchat (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyways, the Asus motherboard is ASUS P8Z68-V LE and kindly specify the reason for not going for cooler master cause I am getting somewhat confused as many say Corsair, Coolermaster etc. are better.


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ have a look at here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## ameya.gargesh (Apr 23, 2012)

+1 topgear

@sabchat, if you are confused between Seasonic and Corsair, The seasonic has a 5 year warranty vs the Corsair's 3 years but are a little more expensive. Moreover, a few forums have reported noisy PSU's from Corsair in the CX series (although this was foreign forums which have a different perception of noise than we do). Also, if you are going for Corsair CX series, make sure you get one which is a V2 version. I am using a Seasonic S-12 II 520 at the moment. Btw flipkart has the Seasonic SS series as well which I heard from a few people is not as good so look carefully at model numbers before buying.


----------



## sabchat (Apr 23, 2012)

Since I am going for 2600k I will be into overclocking specially in the future. So will that 520w be enough to sustain?


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2012)

^^ 520W PSU is good enough even for extremely OCed 2500k but it also depends on the gfx card you are going to use - HD6670 will be fine with this though


----------



## sabchat (Apr 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ 520W PSU is good enough even for extremely OCed 2500k but it also depends on the gfx card you are going to use - HD6670 will be fine with this though


Well I was talking of i7 2600k not the i52500k.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 24, 2012)

^^Still its more than enough..


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2012)

sabchat said:


> Well I was talking of i7 2600k not the i52500k.



there's only 10-20W power consumption difference between two.


----------



## Abhi191 (Jun 9, 2012)

Okay this might sound like a totally noob question(or it is one..)

How would i know if a certain psu will fit in my cabinet ?

I have a local cabinet of Hytech and local psu of Hytech also and i am thinking of upgrading the psu because it has been giving me problems of late.

So after reading on this forum i decided to buy Corsair cx430v2 which would be more than enough for my config of core2duo + hd5450 + 500gb hdd..

But the question still remains that "how will i know it will fit in my cabinet"..???
Do i have to go to the market to get the one that fits in it or the psu's are all of standard size..!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 9, 2012)

it will fit. the corsair is a entry level PSU. measure dimension of current PSU and check with corsair on their site


----------



## Abhi191 (Jun 10, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> it will fit. the corsair is a entry level PSU. measure dimension of current PSU and check with corsair on their site



OK,, so i tried that and found the following info

For Corsair==> Width x Height x Depth: 	150 x 86 x 140 mm

For my psu==>Width x Height x Depth: 	146 x 96 x 138 mm

Take into consideration error of +- 5% as i did it with a scale.. 

So according to this it should fit comfortably in place of my current psu.. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay i think that cx430v2 will fit in my computer cabinet but looking at its pictures it seems that it has its fan on the upper side..


Spoiler



*img7.flixcart.com//image/psu/g/b/u/corsair-cmpsu-430cxv2uk-400x400-imad67hfnhkzyh2b.jpeg



So i think that would cause problem because my cabinet has vents on back side only and not on the upper side.
Please suggest something else which has fans on the backside and not on upper side..


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2012)

when you will install the PSU on the cabby the fan will face towards down side ie the fan will face cpu fan - so it will take your cabinets and it's own own hot air out from the cabby using the vents at the back of the PSU which is absolutely fine - so just get that PSU without thinking much.


----------



## Abhi191 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice,, bought corsair vs450 as cx430 was not available in the market..
Fits perfectly and runs smoothly..!!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ congrats 

is it possible for you to post a few pics and a little review ? there's absolutely no review available for VS450 - that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Abhi191 (Jun 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ congrats
> 
> is it possible for you to post a few pics and a little review ? there's absolutely no review available for VS450 - that's why I'm asking.



Thanks..
And for the review i would love to provide one,, but i have installed it in my cabinet and i don't know how to review a psu.. 

If you know some utilities(like gpu-z) for reviewing psu then tell me,, i will be happy to post the results for it..


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2012)

Read a couple of PSU reviews first  but I think it will be too much for you now as you will have to open up the PSu and take a couple of good  close up pics ( opening the PSu will void warranty ) - so leave the idea of reviewing the PSU now.

Anyway, thanks for showing the eagerness.


----------



## 000Orga (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for this thread, now I know better. I've been using the generic cheap ones for like a long time now. I guess that explains it why I've been getting those darn bsods or even slow downs when I don't even expect it.


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2012)

Other than PSu bsods and slow downs can be caused due to many other reasons.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 21, 2012)

Avoid Seasonic as of now. The product is good but it seems that lot of retailers have started not to stock their product. Prime's sales is the latest person to say because Tirupathi Enterprise is cribing about making replacements. If Seasonic dissapears all of a sudden- blame Tirupathi enterprises.

Antec said they replace their power supplies and not repair. So that's a company one could probably take a look at.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 21, 2012)

Who is the main distri of Antec?
As of now i see it depot and Flip kart stocking them...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 21, 2012)

Prime ABGB deals with them directly.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 21, 2012)

^^and the RMA? do they have service partners? or we have to send them back to point of purchase?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 21, 2012)

Whichever company Prime associates themselves with they take care of the RMA of their own product.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 21, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> Whichever company Prime associates themselves with they take care of the RMA of their own product.



And those companies are?


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

Acc to the Antec Website these are the two Antec Distributors :

*devrajcomputers.com/
*hdigitallifestyle.com/

primeabgb and the It depot are etailers and there's also lots of other retailers of Antec roducts.

Antec - Where To Buy


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 9, 2012)

I Have just ordered:
i5 2500K
Asus P8Z77-M Mobo

My current PSU is FSP saga II 500W. I was wondering if i need a new PSU to go for a slight overclock like 3.8-4.0 GHz for now? Right now my budget is a little tight and i am also ordering CM hyper 212 EVO or Plus. If I do need to get a PSu first then should i go for seasonic s12 620 or 520 ? My other specs are in signature.


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ not recommended.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ not recommended.


In my other thread you have suggested Corsair GS600 PSU. On TheItWares.com it says that this PSU has 27Amp on +12V rail where as on flipkart it says on +12V rail it has 48 Amp. A little confused now


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2012)

@rohit you donot really need to do a 'slight' overclock. You will get great performance out of the box. But if you do OC would recommend a even powerful PSU like Corsair TX750v2


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 9, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @rohit you donot really need to do a 'slight' overclock. You will get great performance out of the box. But if you do OC would recommend a even powerful PSU like Corsair TX750v2


If that is the case then i think i will have to wait a little as the power supply you have recommended is a little expensive . How about GS700 or TX650 as i am never going to use either SLI or Crossfire?


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 9, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> If I do need to get a PSu first then should i go for seasonic s12 620 or 520 ? My other specs are in signature.



Buy neither.
Buy Corsair GS600 @4K.

Would be enough as: 


> How about GS700 or TX650 as i am never going to use either SLI or Crossfire?


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @rohit you donot really need to do a 'slight' overclock. You will get great performance out of the box. But if you do OC would recommend a even powerful PSU like Corsair TX750v2



unless he is going to use 2x GTX 560 in SLI.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 12, 2012)

Since i need an urgent advise so i am posting my query here also. I need a PSU. I preferably would want to make this purchase by tonight. I have two choices gs600 or seasonic s12ii 620w

On flipkart prices are- GS600 @ 5k and seasonic 620w @ 5.4k

I want to know if the seasonic one is worth the extra 400 bucks?
Processor- i5 2500k
Mobo- P8Z77-M
Rest of the rig is in the signature except for the above mentioned 2 upgrades. I am hoping to overclock my CPU to around 4.2-4.3 GHz. Will go for Aftermarket HSF as well.  May overclock GPU in the future as well. I have checked prices of GS600 on various sites and after including shipping charges or credit card charges it comes down to 5000+. Since Flipkart has COD so i will prefer that. Please advise.

P.S. Sorry for the multiple posts but i needed an urgent advise so...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2012)

Both are quite equally matched. Seasonic gives 5 years warranty over Corsair‘s.

But other than this both are quite same.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 12, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Both are quite equally matched. Seasonic gives 5 years warranty over Corsair‘s.
> 
> But other than this both are quite same.



Thanks, I have finally ordered Corsair GS600


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2012)

No problem mate 
Good choice. Congrats


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 14, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> No problem mate
> Good choice. Congrats


Sad luck on corsair gs600. Looks like Flipkart is running out of them. Got their mail today. Since i have no other option for paying but COD so Flipkart is my only option to buy from right now. I guess i will have to go with Seasonic s12ii 620w


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 18, 2012)

Avoid Seasonic but understand why I am saying so. I've said many times that Tirupathi enterprises are repairing power supplies, not replacing them- and a lot of people including power supply manufacturers who are in-charge of APAC operations have said that there is no RMA centre in India who is competent/knowledgeable or resourceful enough with proper post repair testing equipment to repair power supplies. Some people have been running around in other forums and have said that Seasonic is bad. That is not what I've said. If people cannot read properly and understand what I've written in basic English then some people just need to stop going in other forums and posting garbage. 

Also to people who have been recommending FSP, check if those units are being replaced or repaired. No1- repeat- *no1* has proper test equipments to repair such units in India.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Found Corsair VX-450 after a long time: 
Buy Corsair VX450W Power Supply in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^^^^
nextworld.in is overpriced

I bought it yesterday for Rs 2400.


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2012)

Guess you are talking about V*S*450, that is V*X*450.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 22, 2012)

ooh,,, 

whts there, pay 2K extra for an extra "X"


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 22, 2012)

If you check some reviews you will get to know why VX is 2k more than VS.


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ another point to add is : the warranty is 2 years more.


----------



## maheshn (Aug 23, 2012)

If one looks around (read google), you will find the VX450 has Japanese Hitachi & Nippon Chemicon Capacitors, whereas the VS450 has Chinese Jun Fu/Su'sCon ones. 
Point: The VX 450 will be much longer lasting than the other one and is of higher build quality. 

Jonnyguru gave the VX450 9.5 out of 10 in their review.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 23, 2012)

The newer VX450 are crap and now they're shelved down. Move up with the times. Check out the newer Antec Basiq Series and CM Thunder. I am not sure if they're good or bad, but if there's a review from a reliable source that says its good- nothing like it!


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's a review of Antec VP450 :
Antec VP450 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
available on FK at 3k.


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 10, 2012)

hey guys. i need a budget PSU for my rig

Phenom II X4 B25 [athlon II X3 425 with unlocked 4th core] @ 2.7GHz stock
GT240 1GB DDR3 GPU @ stock
4GB DDR3 RAM
1TB HDD wd green

my budget is very strict Rs.2200/- [+/- 200]

one of my friend is selling cooler master GX450W 1month old for 2.2k  should i go ahead and buy it? it has single +12V rail with 35A. i had also checked corsair VS450 and it has 2 +12V rails. Cooler Master Thunder 450W  also features 2 +12V rails.

i don't know anything about single or dual rails.


i might upgrade my gpu to HD7750 [consumes even lower power than GT240 afaik ] 8GB RAM and a new DVD drive.


----------



## Skud (Oct 10, 2012)

Go for Corsair CX430 V2 or VS450.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> The newer VX450 are crap and now they're shelved down. Move up with the times. Check out the newer Antec Basiq Series and CM Thunder. I am not sure if they're good or bad, but if there's a review from a reliable source that says its good- nothing like it!



Thanks Sorcerer. Other look VX450 is also crap. Its better to buy a cheaper crap than a costly crap. I am happy with my decision of VS450. My desi Supercomp lasted 6 years anyway.



happy17292 said:


> my budget is very strict Rs.2200/- [+/- 200]



Get VS450. I got it too. I am having a phenom x6, 6Gb DDR3,  HD5770, 2 DVD drive, 2 TB + 80 GB HDD + 3 external 500 GB HDD always connected.


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2012)

VS450 is a decent unti  - no doubt about that though the only catch is there's no review of this available anywhere .. so if one can spenda say ~300 bucks more it's better to get the cx430v2.


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 11, 2012)

CX430 has 28A on +12V

CM GX450W has 35A on +12V

VS450W:
Current at DC Output of +V1 V: 	22 A
Current at DC Output of +V2 V: 	18 A


what does that mean ? in dual +12V ?? does it provide 22A+18=40A on +12V?

which one is better? single or dual +12v rail



> 1. it is a dual rail setup so there will be always a hassle of balancing the amount of current across the two rails specially when you will use a mild power hungry gpu like hd 6770 or gtx 550ti.



what does that means? balancing amount of current?

cm GX450W has good reviews. but i couldn't find any review for VS450


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2012)

for PSU and rail setup just read this 
*www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3990/


----------



## kARTechnology (Oct 14, 2012)

what I got with a Cheapo Rs.380/- Zippys PSU (DON'T BUY)(MRP was on PSU)(It was in my old pc, buyed long ago, and i donno abt PSU's)
today I switched on, and then POP! and fireworks and smoke 
again it didn't work, anyway i'm using a Corasir CX 430V2 for my main PC 
Pics.. nothing burnt/black??? And the fan was working so i took it off


Spoiler



*imageshack.us/a/img196/1372/dsc3906i.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img411/4111/dsc3905x.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img40/2551/dsc3904v.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img6/4597/dsc3903d.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img4/245/dsc3902a.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img411/1064/dsc3901.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img259/1640/dsc3900t.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img560/5311/dsc3894c.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img853/4881/dsc3895p.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img692/423/dsc3897z.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img16/7279/dsc3896d.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img824/7434/dsc3898c.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img109/6429/dsc3899p.th.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 14, 2012)

^^ If the other components of that PC wasn't damaged, then you can consider yourself lucky.


----------



## kARTechnology (Oct 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ If the other components of that PC wasn't damaged, then you can consider yourself lucky.



Yeah they work, now running on mercury 450w PSU as I don't have a corasir cx 430v2 now


----------



## TechnoHolic (Oct 22, 2012)

Finally i've shortlisted 2 models..
1. Corsair cx430v2
2. Corsair vs450
but confused at wattage..vs450 is 450 watt but for lower price..and cx430v2 is 430 watt also with .4k extra..
What will be best between these regarding to my specs..
SMPS for these peripherals
@intel dh61ww
@dual core g630
@4gb ram
@500 hdd
@xfx hd 5450 1gb
@asus dvd rw external
@2piece 80mm fan
and currently i've one iBall i9090 cab+smps..i have 2 questions *"the above indicated corsair smps will fit properly in my iBall cab's smps space ?!..i mean, are all branded smps comes with standard size (i.e.-width,height,length) ?!"*



*one more thing i must inform-, my ups is APC 600 VA (it shows 360 watts in package)-will it create anything wrong to the SMPS..!*
Please help...


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2012)

The cx430v2 has 80 plus certification which VS450 don't but if you can spend 400 bucks more it's better to go with a properly reviewed and tested unit like cx430v2 and the PSu will just work fine with the cabby and UPS you have.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll opt cx430v2 as per your advice..
Thank you...


----------



## Skud (Nov 7, 2012)

Reviews AX760i & AX860i pouring in, excellent units though a tad pricey.


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the info .. I thought AX1200I is the only model available


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 12, 2012)

Can my Seasonic s12II 620w run this rig

processor- i5 2500k @ 4.4 GHz (1.26v)
MOBO- ASUS P8z77-M
RAM- G skill Ripjaws 1600 MHz (4 GB x 2)
HDD- 2 HDDs (1 5400 rpm and 1 with 7200 rpm)
GPU- Sapphire HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 With Boost (Plan to overclock this as well)
Optical Drive- Sony DVD writer
Fans- 3 Normal 120 mm fans and 2 120mm LED fans

please reply soon as i am hoping to get 7950 this week itself. Although power requirement calculators tend to show that it should easily run this system but I still wanted to be sure.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes it can and much more.


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Can my Seasonic s12II 620w run this rig
> 
> processor- i5 2500k @ 4.4 GHz (1.26v)
> MOBO- ASUS P8z77-M
> ...


yes. Completely fine.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks rock2702 and ico I can now finally go ahead with it


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2012)

I bought Corsair CX500 for 3.1K its a good PSU?? I had to buy this as I didn't get any other 400W PSU(was looking for CX430 V2), the dealer recommended Cooler Master PSU's which I declined  .


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 14, 2012)

^^ Yeah i still don't understand why they are always so hell bent on selling CM PSUs. I never saw them try to sell me CM cabinets which are actually quite good.


----------



## Sup (Nov 20, 2012)

Due to this thread I know why I my computer damaged almost every three years. 
It was the PSU.

Recently upgraded to seasonic


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 1, 2013)

Who's Who In Power Supplies, 2013: Brands Vs. Manufacturers : PSU Manufacturers, Designers, And Labels


----------



## Prakash Mehta (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey but my i-ball sprinter 450watts has got all the technical specs u mentioned...it might be a local 1 though...

Sprinter - 450 | iBall


above is the link of my ups with its technical specs


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2013)

every good PSU ( or at-least any model of a particluar ) series has some review or made by some well known players in the PSU market and post some other specs like MTBF, the temps the PSUs were tested, +12V rating etc. - try to find those.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 16, 2013)

Avoid recommending CX V2 series as of now. I am getting too many complaints of eventual failures as of now. I've heard that AX series psu dies off and the only one thing that was noticed by a friend and in couple of cases by me is that they use APC UPS. Not I am saying don't recommend AX series, but please do ask people who have reported AX series' death and see if they use APC UPS or any other.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2013)

So what cheap but good PSU to recommend ?? specially upto 3k mark.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 17, 2013)

What happened to FSP, CM (gx)??? Antec has basiq series but I am not sure how good they are so better off checking the reviews of those models. They have 350 and 450 IINM. Antec India said that they replace the psu and not repair so....


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> *What happened to FSP, CM (gx)???* Antec has basiq series but I am not sure how good they are so better off checking the reviews of those models. They have 350 and 450 IINM. Antec India said that they replace the psu and not repair so....


We get CM GX in kolkata at least, the entire range, but FSP is long gone 


PS: What about Gigabyte, didn't they make a cheap SMPS?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 17, 2013)

Gigabyte was brought by some small-time distri but I am not sure. But looking at how series of psu brands have dissapeared, stick to those companies who have offices here. Gigabyte has offices here but that's only for motherboards. Antec and Corsair has a management here. Problem with distris is that if they have some dispute they wiill ditch it, having a management from the brand ensures that if they loose a distri at the very least they'll put someone else. 

This is also to point out that people should refer to sites that have proper testing methology- such as anandtech, hardocp, hardware secrets, Silent PC Review: especially Silent Mike's blog post where he puts up such posts whenever is required: Seasonic 520W Platinum Fanless: Sample No. 3 | silentpcreview.com


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Gigabyte was brought by some small-time distri but I am not sure. But looking at how series of psu brands have dissapeared, stick to those companies who have offices here. Gigabyte has offices here but that's only for motherboards. Antec and Corsair has a management here. Problem with distris is that if they have some dispute they wiill ditch it, having a management from the brand ensures that if they loose a distri at the very least they'll put someone else.
> 
> This is also to point out that people should refer to sites that have proper testing methology- such as anandtech, hardocp, hardware secrets, Silent PC Review: especially Silent Mike's blog post where he puts up such posts whenever is required: Seasonic 520W Platinum Fanless: Sample No. 3 | silentpcreview.com


Johnny guru?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 17, 2013)

^^ I've given examples. Like that if you see, I can point out atleast 1 person in xtremesystems who has the equipments/used the equipments from the manufacturer to evaluate the psu. Having the technical knowledge is even more important than having testing apparatus.


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> What happened to FSP, CM (gx)??? Antec has basiq series but I am not sure how good they are so better off checking the reviews of those models. They have 350 and 450 IINM. Antec India said that they replace the psu and not repair so....



there's still so less PSU brands available it's hard to recommend - we need manufacturers like Rosewill, Enermax, Thermaltake,Logisys,Lepa, Sparkle, Azza, Coolmax, Ocz, Zalman,NZXT to extend their PSU business here.


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 18, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Avoid recommending CX V2 series as of now. I am getting too many complaints of eventual failures as of now. I've heard that AX series psu dies off and the only one thing that was noticed by a friend and in couple of cases by me is that they use APC UPS. Not I am saying don't recommend AX series, but please do ask people who have reported AX series' death and see if they use APC UPS or any other.



My Own CX 600 V2 Died within A Month ... GOT RMA and the guy where I got it took back and then got GS 700 from Him....I Did Not Used ANY UPS ,,, Nither Using Now


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 20, 2013)

A must read: *Continuous Power*


----------



## bestpain (Feb 20, 2013)

i havent used yet 3mb


----------



## jeetu (Mar 11, 2013)

As far as i know There are 3 versions of Corsair CX430
1. The original CX430 was without 80 plus certification which came in bluish box. I didn't buy it because of that reason.
2. CX 430 v2 (CMPSU-430CXV2) came in brown box with 80 plus certification. 28A on 12V rail. I bought 2 early last year and using them with 9600GT and HD7750 running without any issue on.
3. A new version of CX 430 v2 is in market now (CP-9020046-UK) with 80 plus Bronze certification. 32A on 12V rail. Its running without much trouble on last 2 days on Core2 Duo with lightweight nvidia GT630.


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2013)

There's one more CX 430 known as CX 430 M [CP-9020058-NA] which is a modular PSU.


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 12, 2013)

Will The CX 430 Do For A 24/7 6 TB Nas as Earlier My CX 600 V2 Failed ...
C2D 1.8 
2GB Ram
2tb Baracuda X3
No Gpu 


Whats Up With This VS Series !!


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2013)

should work just fine ... even the CX 400 and VS series well it's made for Asian countries only and may be lower in quality compared to CX series.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey guys suggest me a psu in budget of 3.5k

My current rig :
CPU: AMD phenom II X4 B25 (4th core unlocked athlon X3 425)
Mobo: Gigabyte GA78LMT-S2P
Ram: 4GB Corsair value select 1333mhz
GPU: none
HDD: 1TB WD Green
ODD: asus 16x burner

I need a reliable psu (i'll use it for atleast 5yrs). Should be able to handle future upgrades (low-med end components) like sub 8k cpu, gtx650/7790 or similar gpu 4-5 HDDs. I'll also use this pc to download huge files sometimes during holidays (17-18hrs per day)
I am totally noob about psus as i've been using a local one since last 3yrs


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 27, 2013)

^^ Get the Corsair CX500 or the Corsair CX430v2. Both of them will be sufficient


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> Hey guys suggest me a psu in budget of 3.5k
> 
> My current rig :
> CPU: AMD phenom II X4 B25 (4th core unlocked athlon X3 425)
> ...



if you can spnd 300-400 bucks more that should get you a CX600v2.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 29, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Get the Corsair CX500 or the Corsair CX430v2. Both of them will be sufficient



thx bought corsair CX500V2 



topgear said:


> if you can spnd 300-400 bucks more that should get you a CX600v2.



CX500V2 is available @ 3.9k  :O


btw i have a few doubts, this PSU is rated to operate under 100V-240V AC. but my household main supply has ~250V [during night], is this safe to use this psu in 250V 

also, according to HW monitor, i am getting 12.29V on +12V rail is this normal and safe for other components?


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2013)

everything is normal and safe ... and congrats on the purchase of the new PSU ? and you paid how much for CX500v2 ?


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 30, 2013)

3k   bought it from [E]


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 30, 2013)

An used one?


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes,its 1week old. Local sellers of my city dont sell branded psus  .  And it was selling @3.9k on flipkart


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2013)

PSU prices on FK are always high .. locally ( kolkata ) this PSu costs around ~3.2-3.k and at 3.9k you can get a CX600v2.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 1, 2013)

My PC's PSU just died 

Corsair VS550/650 any good for my config?


----------



## Myth (Apr 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> My PC's PSU just died
> 
> Corsair VS550/650 any good for my config?


Your PSU = cooler master extreme 600W ? Its not a good choice. Avoid CM PSUs. 
Avoid Corsair VS series as well. _

Budget for new PSU ?_

Since you chose the VS550/650, I am assuming your budget is around 4-4.5k. Giving a few suggestions below based on that.
Seasonic SS-600BT Eco ~ 3.8k
Seasonic 520W S12II ~ 3.9k
Corsair cx600 ~ 4.1k


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 1, 2013)

Myth said:


> Your PSU = cooler master extreme 600W ? Its not a good choice. Avoid CM PSUs.
> Avoid Corsair VS series as well. _
> 
> Budget for new PSU ?_
> ...



I'd bought it like 5 years ago, wasn't enough knowledgeable back then 

Thanks, a few extra Corsair suggestions would be appreciated.



EDIT - Is this the one you suggested?

*www.flipkart.com/corsair-cmpsu-600...QNG7&ref=62874db3-c06c-483c-9f20-9b606ece6950


----------



## Myth (Apr 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I'd bought it like 5 years ago, wasn't enough knowledgeable back then
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, a few extra Corsair suggestions would be appreciated.


Same here. I had bought a CM extreme 500w some time ago. 


cyborg47 said:


> EDIT - Is this the one you suggested?
> 
> Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com


Yes thats the one. FK a bit overpriced. Try other sites or the local market. 
More options: 
Corsair GS600 @ 4.6k
Corsair tx650v2 @ 5.5k
Seasonic 620w S12II @ 5k


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 1, 2013)

Myth said:


> Seasonic 620w S12II @ 5k



noob question...would I face any compatibility issues with this PSU and my PC's Motherboard?


----------



## Myth (Apr 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> noob question...would I face any compatibility issues with this PSU and my PC's Motherboard?



No problems with the mobo. 
Might wanna compare the dimension of the psu and your cabinet


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 5, 2013)

I want to buy either HD7870 or GTX660 Ti. I have Corsair VX550 PSU. Would VX550 able to provide sufficient power? 

I have AMD Phenom X6 1100T Proccy with 8 GB ram. Also I have two HDDs and 5 fans (One 200 and four 120 mm).

Thanks..


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2013)

should work just fine but don't OC anything.


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks topgear . I have a plan to buy higher rated SMPS, but as of now no fund to buy it.


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2013)

np mate  take your time and buy one when you can afford so you can get one of the best psu available on the market.


----------



## cadinvent (Apr 17, 2013)

My PC Config is as under:
Intel C2D E7500 processor, Asus P5KPL- AM/PS Mobo, 4GB DDR2 RAM, Seagate 500 GB HDD, XFX ATI Radeon HD 4350 1GB DDR2 Graphics card, LG 20" LCD Monitor, Foxin Cabinet with 500W Foxin SMPS, iBall Nirantar UPS.
                        I am planning to buy Cooler Master SMPS of 350 Watts and a APC 600VA /360 Watts UPS as my iBall Nirantar UPS is giving me problems (it can't handle the load of 500W Foxin SMPS). Should I buy them? The iBall UPS repeatedly switches on and off due to voltage fluctuations. Also my LG DVD writer isn't working in Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit with nero 7. Which brand of DVD writer should I opt for?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2013)

Don't buy a Cooler Master SMPS. Go for the Corsair CX430v2. 
For DVD drive I would recommend the Asus 24x DVD writer which will cost around 1.1k.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 19, 2013)

Can someone find me cx430v2 at low cost online ? Can't find it with local dealers


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2013)

check on MD, primeabgb, theitdepot


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 19, 2013)

Only MD has it and it is listed at 2.9k . 

Should I settle for VS450 from flipkart ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 19, 2013)

get cxv2 430w only

donot opt for vs as cx is much better than vs


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Only MD has it and it is listed at 2.9k .
> 
> Should I settle for VS450 from flipkart ?



I think you are quoting the price of FK .. anyway here's the links :

link
Link
Link

some e-tailers has listed it as CX 430 but the old model is long gone so most probably every shop is selling the new V2 unit actually .. though mail/call them before buying just to be sure about it.


----------



## cadinvent (Apr 20, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Don't buy a Cooler Master SMPS. Go for the Corsair CX430v2.



Isn't Corsair SMPS available in 350Watts as I am thinking of buying APC 600VA/360W UPS?


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2013)

yes, Corsair VS350 is available but quality wise it not may be so good like cx430v2 ..... btw, a 600VA UPS has nothing to do with a 430W/350W PSU - UPS buying depends on your pc's power consumption, the backup time you want and PSUs efficiency.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 21, 2013)

tanmayc2d said:


> Isn't Corsair SMPS available in 350Watts as I am thinking of buying APC 600VA/360W UPS?


CX430V is the minimum you should get. For UPS, go for APC.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 21, 2013)

Beware of Corsair PSUs now. They've been jumping one OEMs after another, irrespective of the rev/model number. Especially newer GS, CX V2, TX V2, some of their AX "i" series *(maybe)*. Corsair PSU has become way too confusing that I've stopped recommending Corsair psu units for a while, sticking to recommending Seasonic OEMs if they're willing to bite the bullet with Tirupathi enterprises if the situation arrives and CM. There's Antec too but rely on reviews with actual testing method and I am not sure about their rma policy's effectiveness. 

This is also point out that Coolermaster said that they're sticking with following OEMS in their current models:
CWT
Seasonic
Enhance


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 21, 2013)

^^ 
The Sorcerer I think its time you should draw up a list of recommended PSUs in categories from 350 to 1000Watts. It would be of great help.Thank you.

The TX is already gone to HiPro...I dont know whats next....Deer or Flower!!!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 21, 2013)

350w? 

Easier said than done! There are those who have good power supplies but the distri is shady. Luckily CM this time sticking to these OEMs or else you're stuck with Tirupathi's antics although seasonic shouldn't have that problem. I am not sure of antec. FSP doesn't seem to be active, too! Corsair AX non-i series are good. S12II and GX series should be good enough for most part. Thunder series are CWT/Enhance OEMs, apparently.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 21, 2013)

Antec HCG till 620 watts is great all Seasonic. HCG 750 onwards its Delta. The 900 is excellent IMO. Not bad I believe.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 22, 2013)

Can someone list some good Seasonic PSU's ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Can someone list some good Seasonic PSU's ?


At what price you want to know.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> At what price you want to know.


Not at a particular price point, I want to know about bet Seasonic PSU's at every price point; say 2.5k to 3.5k, 3.5k to 45k and similar.


----------



## Myth (Apr 22, 2013)

Corsair PSU with Seasonic oem is more preferred than the other corsair psu oems.
In addition, its cheaper as compared to a Corsair model with same power.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 22, 2013)

Myth said:


> Corsair PSU with Seasonic oem is more preferred than the other corsair psu oems.
> In addition, its cheaper as compared to a Corsair model with same power.


I am asking for Seasonic PSUs because Corsair is/has been changing OEMs.


----------



## Myth (Apr 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I am asking for Seasonic PSUs because Corsair is/has been changing OEMs.



Sorry my line was not properly phrased.
"we prefer certain corsair models because their oem is seasonic. Example: tx650v2(seasonic) > tx 650m(cwt)" 
What I am trying to convey is that you are good to go with any seasonic model.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 22, 2013)

Myth said:


> Sorry my line was not properly phrased.
> "we prefer certain corsair models because their oem is seasonic. Example: tx650v2(seasonic) > tx 650m(cwt)"
> What I am trying to convey is that you are good to go with any seasonic model.


Okay, got it.


----------



## cadinvent (May 23, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Beware of Corsair PSUs now. They've been jumping one OEMs after another, irrespective of the rev/model number. Especially newer GS, CX V2, TX V2


 I have made my mind to buy corsair cx 430 v2 but as it also fall into the list of crap, can you please suggest me a PSU in the range of 350 to 450 watts. What are the model numbers of Antec, XFX in that wattage range?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 23, 2013)

tanmayc2d said:


> I have made my mind to buy corsair cx 430 v2 but as it also fall into the list of crap, can you please suggest me a PSU in the range of 350 to 450 watts. What are the model numbers of Antec, XFX in that wattage range?
> Thanks in advance.



Get Antec vp450p psu - rs 2900


----------



## cadinvent (May 24, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get Antec vp450p psu - rs 2900



This particular model isn't available here. Getting following PSUs here:
Corsair 350 GS, 500 CX, 
Cooler Master 360 Elite, 750 Thunder

Should I go for Corsair 350 GS?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 24, 2013)

there is no gs 350w from corsair

get this from flipkart - Seasonic SS400BT PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com


----------



## Gollum (May 24, 2013)

Corsair CX V2 is not crap
Read the most detailed review below
Corsair CX430 V2 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 24, 2013)

^ on one is saying that cx is crap, its just that corrags has recently changet their oem and so the newer cx shipments are inferior.


----------



## Gollum (May 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ on one is saying that cx is crap, its just that corrags has recently changet their oem and so the newer cx shipments are inferior.



there is a difference between the cx 430 and cx430v2 
v2 is 80plus certified


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 24, 2013)

Gollum said:


> there is a difference between the cx 430 and cx430v2
> v2 is 80plus certified



Requoting the original post that I've made:


> So can we buy any power supply with 80 plus certification with our closed?
> Absolutely NOT! You will still have to read reviews and see if the 80 plus certification holds any credibility in the real world tests. Do note that power supplies tested for getting this certification are tested on labs in a controlled environment. A possibility exists that in "real time" temps, humidity and conditions (some have dusty or "dry" environment) will give out very different results which can contradict with the 80 plus certification. Do also note that Ecos Consulting, the company giving out the 80 plus certifications, tests power supplies at a room temperature of only 23º C. If you have observed, many companies brag about running this power supply on operational temps of 40~50 degrees and put this certification label on the box inorder to make a quick sale. There have been majority of the scenarios that peers with limited technical knowledge and experience, without reading a proper unadulterated review give rave advices and recommend to buy a psu solely for the certification- unfortunately its these people who don't know the difference between lab environment and real world environment- let alone the difference between 23 degrees celcius and the labelled operational temps between 40~50 degrees mentioned on the bo these days. If this is the case, even power supplies with obsolete design can get 80 plus certification very easily.


----------



## cadinvent (May 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> there is no gs 350w from corsair



Sorry its Corsair vs 350 & I bought it as I am getting a warranty 
of 3 yrs where as if I buy Seasonic from flipkart I am getting 
only 30 day replacement warranty as seasonic service center isn't 
available here. Purchased Asus DVD writer and APC 600 VA UPS.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 27, 2013)

tanmayc2d said:


> Sorry its Corsair vs 350 & I bought it as I am getting a warranty
> of 3 yrs where as if I buy Seasonic from flipkart I am getting
> only 30 day replacement warranty as seasonic service center isn't
> available here. Purchased Asus DVD writer and APC 600 VA UPS.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/152432-who-handles-seasonic-rma.html


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2013)

tanmayc2d said:


> Sorry its Corsair vs 350 & I bought it as I am getting a warranty
> of 3 yrs where as if I buy Seasonic from flipkart I am getting
> only 30 day replacement warranty as seasonic service center isn't
> available here. Purchased Asus DVD writer and APC 600 VA UPS.



now that you've purcahsed the PSU there's nothing more to say except congtas  but you right about there's no locaql service center for seasonic products in your are .. anyway, for future reference here's the link of the distributor come service center of seasonic ( select as pper your city ) :
Overclockers Zone


----------



## cadinvent (May 31, 2013)

I read the review of corsair vs 350 and everyone is saying that it is a bad psu (in Flipkart). Will it fry my computer components? I don't overclock my PC and don't do any type of gaming. I use my PC for running AutoCAD LT 2011 (lighter version of AutoCAD), VMware Player, Eagle PCB Design Software, Flash 8 (for cartoons), C Compiler & MS Office 2007. Some people are saying that corsair vs series develops humming sound, is it true? I was informed earlier in this forum that Corsair is playing musical chair with OEMs < How it will effect their product and what are the consequences of using those psus? I was also informed that vs series is low on quality < Will this fry PC Components?


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2013)

at-least VS 350 is better than some desi generic PSUs so if you have bought any VS PSU from corsair there's nothing much you can do and there's not much to worry about either.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2013)

+1 Corsair PSUs are much better than most generic PSUs. Also I'd say read reviews on other sites than Flipkart. IMO reviews there are not too trustworthy.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 30, 2013)

I am confused between these 

Seasonic 520W Power Supply - Buy Computer Components @ Best Price | Snapdeal

and 

Corsair 500W CX PSU 5x SATA 2x PCI-Express

Which will be good to buy ?

I am intending to upgrade to Haswell soon .


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 30, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> I am confused between these
> 
> Seasonic 520W Power Supply - Buy Computer Components @ Best Price | Snapdeal
> 
> ...



Both donot support haswell cpus.you have to get corsair tx 650 v2 psu @5.5k


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Both donot support haswell cpus.you have to get corsair tx 650 v2 psu @5.5k



You really need to get some facts right:
#1. Those power states are disabled by default irrespective of the motherboard brand.
#2. Most companies have released the list.
#3. If you've read few articles, the changes are only on the 12v rail, and processors aren't the only components that takes power from the 12V rail. 

Allu Azad: In all honesty, Corsair has been constantly changing their OEMs/Rev numbers. Reliability and quality have been degrading, except in HX and AX non i series so far (not sure about the i series). So better off sticking with Seasonic S12II series.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 30, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> You really need to get some facts right:
> #1. Those power states are disabled by default irrespective of the motherboard brand.
> #2. Most companies have released the list.
> #3. If you've read few articles, the changes are only on the 12v rail, and processors aren't the only components that takes power from the 12V rail.
> ...



Thank you  
Ordered the Seasonic one .


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 30, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> #1. Those power states are disabled by default irrespective of the motherboard brand.


 
Thanks, this thing i wasn't knowing.

- The big Haswell PSU compatibility list - The Tech Report - Page 1


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 30, 2013)

Is Snapdeal.com reliable for buying ? I am hearing bad news from friends .


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 30, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Is Snapdeal.com reliable for buying ? I am hearing bad news from friends .



YES fully reliable.


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Is Snapdeal.com reliable for buying ? I am hearing bad news from friends .



if you have doubts use the COD option .. safest way IMO to test a new service.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 1, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Corsair CX V2 is not crap
> Read the most detailed review below
> Corsair CX430 V2 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


You also need to look at the rev version and not just number. Reviewers don't get media samples whenever a newer rev comes out, so its hard to say. 

Like that if you're saving, within the GX series there were 2 revs- which CM didn't bother to mention about the second rev which has bit better than the previous rev. It is only now they have GX II, of which I am not sure how good it is, same for thunder series. CM told me that they're sticking with enhance and seasonic oems only. Their V Series psu is made by Seasonic.

Corsair on the other is doing what CM used to do few years ago- and even worse. They have been changing OEMs after a particular period and have been known to degrade stuff. The "C" version of VX450 was known to be REALLY bad (something that overclock.net forum members highlighted), same for CX series. V2 came which turned out to be better but newer lots seem to be of different OEM and degraded capacitors. So far HX and AX are not messed around with... yet!

Long story made short, avoid Corsair as of now as they've decided to alienate their loyal userbase and its just a matter of time the shitstorm blows. Suffice to say Corsair is eventually going to have a 'Extreme Series' bashing session in any of the forums . Stick to Seasonic and their OEMS. Some of the Antec and coolermaster units use seasonic OEMs. For 450W units, stick with Antec VP450 and Seasonic S12II 430. 500w? S12II 520. GX series can be considered, but I am not sure about GX II series.

Only problem with Seasonic is Tirupathi enterprises. Some people have reported that they get bad service and late replies, but atleast in Mumbai I haven't heard anything. Considering that they're not dumb enough to mess/degrade their existing models, the chance to RMA Seasonic PSU is very less.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you have doubts use the COD option .. safest way IMO to test a new service.



Yeah I have used the COD option . But one of my friend said snapdeal gave him a nokia bluetooth headset but the warranty was of china !


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> warranty was of china !



Huh! ??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 1, 2013)

If you have so many doubts then why don't you buy from a store, or from an online store run by an actual retail store: Prime ABGB, IT Depot, SMC, havoknation...


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 4, 2013)

Got my Seasonic s2ii520W from snapdeal . Pretty fast shipping I think . And all my doubts are cleared . It was well packaged and working . Do i need to register the product somewhere ? I cant find register option in seasonic website .

And always go for trusted PSU .
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/174386-pc-takes-long-time-load-even-bios.html
My problem is solved now 



My PSU came with a 2 pin power cable ( without middle earth pin ) . So I reused the old 3 pin power cable . Isn't it the right thing to do ? Or should I use the 2 pin itself ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok. now I see from where you got the PSU , anyway, congrats  and getting a good UPS is also recommended if you are using one as it can cause some huge PITA sometime.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> Ok. now I see from where you got the PSU , anyway, congrats  and getting a good UPS is also recommended if you are using one as it can cause some huge PITA sometime.



My current UPS is i-ball nirantat 621 , i think . Didn't see any problem yet .

My PSU came with a 2 pin power cable ( without middle earth pin ) . So I reused the old 3 pin power cable . Isn't it the right thing to do ? Or should I use the 2 pin itself ?


what about this  ? ^^^ Anyone ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 5, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> My current UPS is i-ball nirantat 621 , i think . Didn't see any problem yet .
> 
> My PSU came with a 2 pin power cable ( without middle earth pin ) . So I reused the old 3 pin power cable . Isn't it the right thing to do ? Or should I use the 2 pin itself ?
> 
> ...



No problem in using the 3 pin cable.


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> My current UPS is i-ball nirantat 621 , i think . Didn't see any problem yet .
> 
> My PSU came with a 2 pin power cable ( without middle earth pin ) . So I reused the old 3 pin power cable . Isn't it the right thing to do ? Or should I use the 2 pin itself ?
> 
> ...



you can use either of them - I've got such 2 pins with PSU and monitor before and used them for years.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 6, 2013)

This should be interesting. V 1000 is excellent. 

There is also VS series now. No, not Corsair VS Series, Coolermaster VS Series:
*i.imgur.com/9U40b64.jpg
*i.imgur.com/W9m6KBP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/e9mxKhp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0Yu2pss.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cbyRkLG.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info .. any hints on the price and availability ( time frame ) of the CM V series ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 7, 2013)

aaaah that I am not sure...

FYI, I've heard AX i series are not going to sold in India, possibly due to buggy firmwares. Not surprised if this turned out to be the truth, considering the non i series are not yet phased out for a reason.

If anyone recommending AX series, stick to non i versions.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 7, 2013)

Check this: 
Johnny Lucky PSU Lemon List


----------



## cadinvent (Jul 22, 2013)

*Please deactivate My User Account "tanmayc2d" < Request to Admin.*

I request Admin to *Please Deactivate my account "tanmayc2d"* as I have changed my ID to *"cadinvent"*.
DIGIT Magazine itself suggested Corsair *VS* 450 PSU and CHIP is suggesting iball PSU that comes bundled with Cabinet < How's That??
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2013)

For it's price point and the amount of power VS450 can deliver it's may be the best compared to many other cheap generic desi psus and about i-ball psu honestly I've no idea but nevere heard of i-ball making quality psus .. at best this can be compared to zebronics platinum series which may be a little better than their other psus but if you have the budget of around ~3k you can get some real quality psus from good brands.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Please deactivate My User Account "tanmayc2d" < Request to Admin.*



cadinvent said:


> DIGIT Magazine itself suggested Corsair *VS* 450 PSU and CHIP is suggesting iball PSU that comes bundled with Cabinet < How's That??



And what's the system configuration that you've given to both of them to get that advice?


----------



## cadinvent (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Please deactivate My User Account "tanmayc2d" < Request to Admin.*



The Sorcerer said:


> And what's the system configuration that you've given to both of them to get that advice?


I didn't gave any PC Specs to both Magazines, DIGIT Published it under KILLER RIGS section (June 2013 issue) and CHIP also published it under similar type of section (July 2013 issue) . In DIGIT's Community page also Ankit Kumar suggested corsair vs 450 PSU; June 2013 issue.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't trust both. No1 in India has the right equipments to test power supplies and VS series is meant for India and China, iball is a relabelled chinese sub standard garbage. I doubt any website with the right equipments tested VS series, and since iball is nothing more than a local garbage...

Yeah, I don't have a trust on a lot of corsair units like I used to, except HX and AX non i series like I used to. Antec has seasonic oems, CM now uses seasonic OEMs. We also have seasonic OEMs. With an exception of one of 2 tweaks there isn't much different. I rather prefer if people cough up 1k more on the psu to save headache over questionable/unknown power supplies. Corsair India is banking on their 'brand reputation' to offload crap, and knowing small part of their work ethics atleast towards reviewers I would stay away from it.


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2013)

about VS 450 review how about this one :
Corsair VS450 Review


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 25, 2013)

Assuming Corsair doesn't change the components and specs on this one eventually like how they did for some power supplies, it should be pretty okay, however going for Antec VP450 is a lot better choice.

VS450 seems to have smaller heatsink and uses capxon capacitors so I wouldn't really recommend it except for low powered systems with onboard gpu and maybe 1-2 drives max. On the bright side, assuming that uses rebadged Unisonic S3515 IC, it should have over voltage protections. But why would Corsair use so many unknown/questionable/rebadged components? You get something better and more reliable for the price. Too bad those FSP units aren't around. Antec VP450 gets more preference from my side.

On another note, its weird to see Corsair VS 450's PCB to be white on one side and green on the other.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 25, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Assuming Corsair doesn't change the components and specs on this one eventually like how they did for some power supplies, it should be pretty okay, however going for Antec VP450 is a lot better choice.
> 
> VS450 seems to have smaller heatsink and uses capxon capacitors so I wouldn't really recommend it except for low powered systems with onboard gpu and maybe 1-2 drives max. On the bright side, assuming that uses rebadged Unisonic S3515 IC, it should have over voltage protections. But why would Corsair use so many unknown/questionable/rebadged components? You get something better and more reliable for the price. Too bad those FSP units aren't around. Antec VP450 gets more preference from my side.
> 
> * On another note, its weird to see Corsair VS 450's PCB to be white on one side and green on the other.*



What effect does it have?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 25, 2013)

^^ eh, I doubt it does. The top layer is most likely white and another pcb added on the bottom which is green, though the PCB doesn't seem to be that thick- or maybe I am over thinking/being paranoid. That's why I said that its weird, nothing more.


----------



## cadinvent (Jul 25, 2013)

The bad news is that Quality PSUs aren't available in smaller cities (atleast not available in Bilaspur, Chhattisgarh) & shopkeepers keep pushing low quality ones like zebronics, iball, foxin, & the list is endless. We can't order quality PSUs like seasonic ss400bt, antec vp450p, etc from online stores like Flipkart & ebay as they doesn't provide full 3 year warranty & provide only 30 day replacement warranty. So it does not gives me confidence to buy from online stores & forced me to settle for low quality PSU like VS 350 from corsair. My sincere Thanks to Sorcerer Sir & Topgear Sir for opening my eyes to quality PSUs but still not able to take independent decision - blame it to small cities like mine.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 25, 2013)

Only 30days replacement ? That's not true . You can avail manufacturer warranty afaik .


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Assuming Corsair doesn't change the components and specs on this one eventually like how they did for some power supplies, it should be pretty okay, however going for Antec VP450 is a lot better choice.
> 
> VS450 seems to have smaller heatsink and uses capxon capacitors so I wouldn't really recommend it except for low powered systems with onboard gpu and maybe 1-2 drives max. On the bright side, assuming that uses rebadged Unisonic S3515 IC, it should have over voltage protections. But why would Corsair use so many unknown/questionable/rebadged components? You get something better and more reliable for the price. Too bad those FSP units aren't around. Antec VP450 gets more preference from my side.
> 
> On another note, its weird to see Corsair VS 450's PCB to be white on one side and green on the other.



Antec VP450 is not a active PFC unit ? so is it safe to use or there's any side effects involved using this ?



cadinvent said:


> The bad news is that Quality PSUs aren't available in smaller cities (atleast not available in Bilaspur, Chhattisgarh) & shopkeepers keep pushing low quality ones like zebronics, iball, foxin, & the list is endless. We can't order quality PSUs like seasonic ss400bt, antec vp450p, etc from online stores like Flipkart & ebay as they doesn't provide full 3 year warranty & provide only 30 day replacement warranty. So it does not gives me confidence to buy from online stores & forced me to settle for low quality PSU like VS 350 from corsair. My sincere Thanks to Sorcerer Sir & *Topgear Sir* for opening my eyes to quality PSUs but still not able to take independent decision - blame it to small cities like mine.



I don't know if I'm comfortable with that 



Allu Azad said:


> Only 30days replacement ? That's not true . You can avail manufacturer warranty afaik .



may be such small towns does not have proper SC for all the components in which case _cadinvent_ can ship it back to the seller though but all sellers does not provide service like this so it's always better to purchase from some reputed online sellers like FK, prime, SMC, theitdepot, theitwares etc.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> Antec VP450 is not a active PFC unit ? so is it safe to use or there's any side effects involved using this ?



there is no need to go with vp450 as a newer version with active pfc circuit, vp450p is available at the same price.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> Antec VP450 is not a active PFC unit ? so is it safe to use or there's any side effects involved using this


When did I say that?


----------



## image (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

I got a Cooler Master 460 PSU from a friend who upgraded last year.

I installed it in my PC yesterday (after removing a Cooler Master 350w PSU, which will go in my upcoming NAS build). Soon after installing, I realized that my MicroTek 800 VA (double battery) UPS is not giving back-up for more than 5 seconds. Not enough time to even shut down the PC. For a second, I thought it is the PSU and re-installed my 350w PSU back. The problem remained same yesterday and today even after charging the UPS whole night.

So, guys, please suggest that is it a co-incidence that my UPS batteries died the same day I installed this PSU or this PSU killed the batteries trying to pull so much power.

The MicroTek UPS was bought in March, 2012. It has 2 years warranty on UPS, except batteries which carry 1 year warranty.


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2013)

^^ it could be the UPS only and microtek is not a very good UPS maker .. now for some it may work but I've used 2 MT ups before so ...



rijinpk1 said:


> there is no need to go with vp450 as a newer version with active pfc circuit, vp450p is available at the same price.



did not know about the new version of VP450 with active pfc.



The Sorcerer said:


> When did I say that?



nah, you did not say it but check out the review here :

Antec VP450 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets



> *The only reason this unit can’t get the 80 Plus certification is that only power supplies with a PFC circuit can be certified*, as the 80 Plus certification requires a power factor of at least 0.900 at full load.


----------



## image (Aug 9, 2013)

image said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a Cooler Master 460 PSU from a friend who upgraded last year.
> 
> ...





topgear said:


> ^^ it could be the UPS only and microtek is not a very good UPS maker .. now for some it may work but I've used 2 MT ups before so ...
> 
> [/url]



Thanks topgear.

So what should I do now keeping these things in mind:

1. This Microtek UPS has worked flawlessly since March'2012. Not even a single restart when power goes or comes back. I have used Corsair CX400 and CM 350 with it.
2. It may be a co-incidence that the batteries died on the same day I change my PSU to an old CM 460 which worked fine otherwise.

My options are:

1. Return the PSU; or
2. Change the UPS batteries and try again; or
3. Throw the MicroTek UPS.  

BTW, I am temporarily using an APC 1100 UPS of my AV unit.


----------



## himanshurp (Aug 9, 2013)

i have msi 940a-g46 motherboard and asus/amd ati 7770 hd ddr5 graphic card for i dont have any vga or dvi port for display out but it will need a power for a graphic card so which psu will u prefer for me in low cost


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 9, 2013)

himanshurp said:


> i have msi 940a-g46 motherboard and asus/amd ati 7770 hd ddr5 graphic card for i dont have any vga or dvi port for display out but it will need a power for a graphic card so which psu will u prefer for me in low cost



Antec VP 450w @ 2.2k


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2013)

^^ VP450 costs at-least 600-700 bucks more AFAIK.



image said:


> Thanks topgear.
> 
> So what should I do now keeping these things in mind:
> 
> ...



I would prefer option no. 3 and buy a new apc ups but you can try option no. 2 too.


----------



## image (Oct 3, 2013)

I need to buy a fan for my SFX PSU. Size is 80mm with 15mm height.

Cooler Master R4-SPS-20AK-GP is one such model but I can't find it anywhere in India.  

Can anyone suggest me a good quality low noise fan of this size please. Any good brand will do.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 16, 2013)

Guys where did Power supply black list thread go ? or am i searching wrong term


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> Guys where did Power supply black list thread go ? or am i searching wrong term



it got deleted and a new one is likely to be on the works.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 24, 2013)

Is a GS 700 ok for a i5 4670k/r9 280x build?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Is a GS 700 ok for a i5 4670k/r9 280x build?



sure.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Is a GS 700 ok for a i5 4670k/r9 280x build?



It is fine if you already brought it otherwise, There is no need of 700w psu for that rig.

I would suggest you to get Seasonic s12 620w which comes with 5 year warranty


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 14, 2013)

Corsair RM750 has problems, apparently: 
HARDOCP - Corsair RM750 750W Power Supply - Corsair RM750 750W Power Supply Review


> Overall, Corsair has been one of the extremely solid brands we have seen and its products have developed a rabid following among enthusiasts. Certainly, a number of its power supplies have been a part of that. The Corsair RM750, however, is not one of those. Barring the fact that this unit is an outright failure as it is today, this unit was just not good compared to the competition including its own internal competition. Sure, the voltage regulation, DC Output Quality, and Transient Load Test results were in specification for the tests it would complete, but the RM750 could not pull ahead of the competition in any category or even keep up with the competition in many aspects. If we couple that with some of the unknown and/or low end component selections in this unit, we quickly can see that, even if this unit had passed all of our load tests, there simply would be no reason to buy this unit as there better options out there. If an enthusiast wants a really quiet power supply, they probably are going to want one that at least is competitive with other products not the one that is bringing up the rear. So, if users are really considering this unit it would probably behoove them to consider some of this units competitors like the Seasonic G-750 or (if they must grab a Corsair unit) the TX750M or TX750 V2 before Corsair tries to kill those lines off in favor of this newer and lesser product. While rabbits apparently don’t lay Raisinets, Corsair has sure laid a turd with the RM750 in its current form.



In all honesty, Corsair needs to stop doing this and do what they used to before: Stick with Seasonic/Channelwell tech. The power supply where they have made for countries 240V AC output specifically India and China doesn't seem to have an actual active PFC. Why are they phasing out TX to replace it with this inferior unit? Not a good sign for Corsair. 

RM650 is known to be CWT though, but Corsair has a trend of jumping OEMs and/or designs and/or degrading built quality and internals everytime they introduce a newer OEM- except in HX and TX series. As of now, Antec who uses Seasonic to my knowledge, Seasonic and Coolermaster that uses either Seasonic or Enhance psu OEMs. 

I think its best if people buy power supplies that are being reviewed by sites with honest testing method, rather than keeping belief on brand name and series. It happened at the time when CM had extreme and everyone went ga-ga over it. It was a pain to explain it to people back then because everyone did the 'because 600w is more than 450w' lulz back then. 

Digit as a magazine used to recommend many systems with extreme series psu. Now they're using VS series. So, read the reviews. Brands are not stupid to send questionable power supplies for review, unless its made for a specific region for specific VAC of which the reviewers cannot review it with due to different VAC. If the same capacity and rev psu is not reviewed, move on.


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2013)

this is exactly why I've stopped recommending corsair PSUs even though I'm a user of the same ... it's really a PITA to see such a big name using such low quality componenets on psu which suppose to have some decent components. RM series is no way like VS series so it's imperative for corsair to use better components on this compared to VS but they are doing exactly the opposite ....

BTW, can you recommend some PSUs upto 2k and 3k range ? I know 2k is not a good budget for a quality psu but still psus from big brands should be at-least better from generic psus.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 17, 2013)

2k-3k? Not really sure. Cheapest you can get is Antec VP450 (service is unknown). CM is planning to bring in newer power supply lineups but I am not sure of the cost. Power Supply sales isn't exactly a profitable thing unless you have the infrastructure to handle RMA effectively and mass distribution at the same time. There's one who is rumoured to bring FSP OEM PSU but the distributor is run by a shady fellow so I wouldn't keep that much faith.

Besides, who catered to that cost? FSP? Are they still around? 

The point is this: Antec has a management (sorta) here. So does Corsair and Coolermaster. Even if the distributor changes hands, at the very least management is there so that you can always shoot a mail to solve the issue as a last resort- like how it happened with you and Gigabyte. Only Seasonic doesn't have their own management, but considering the situation and that Seasonic is a very solid OEM till now, chances of rma is low than you can think of. Only thing that drives Corsair as of now is replacement effectiveness, but the rate of returns have increased for power supplies and AIO coolers- especially the i units.

As of now, AX non i and HX series power supplies can be recommended easily. Same goes for TX, though it seems that it would be replaced by RM.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> BTW, can you recommend some PSUs upto 2k and 3k range ? I know 2k is not a good budget for a quality psu but still psus from big brands should be at-least better from generic psus.



for 2k, antec bp300p.
else antec vp450p for 2.8k


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2013)

I thought of these two before but is there any review for BP300P ? Is there any seasonic unit available under 2k ?
BTW, for a upto 3k PSU you can also consider Seasonic Eco 400.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> I thought of these two before but is there any review for BP300P ? Is there any seasonic unit available under 2k ?



Antec BP300P Review

Antec BP300P Review - Hardware

There is no seasonic unit under 2k


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 20, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Antec BP300P Review
> 
> Antec BP300P Review - Hardware
> 
> There is no Seasonic unit under 2k



Honestly, that's not a review at all. Only the components were being mentioned and some colourful way of inaccurate testing. A power supply testing and reviewing is way too specific and any other way does more harm than good. This is how a review should be done :

Antec Basiq VP350P 350 W Review | techPowerUp


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

Why everybody is suggesting Antec VP rather than the newer Corsair CS,RM series PSU's. I really cannot understand. Seasonic RMA is somewhat troublesome in India AFAIK but Seasonic is the best in PSU's. Corsair RMA is excellent in India.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 20, 2013)

Antec vp 450p/Seasonic s12 520w is still better than cxv2 430 ,cxv2 500 Because CX series is a budget corsair models which is made by CWT and uses Taiwanese Samxon capacitor. 



The Sorcerer said:


> Honestly, that's not a review at all. Only the components were being mentioned and some colourful way of inaccurate testing. A power supply testing and reviewing is way too specific and any other way does more harm than good. This is how a review should be done :
> 
> Antec Basiq VP350P 350 W Review | techPowerUp



yes.I couldn't find more reviews about it. But that review is about VP350.. not bp300



> Seasonic RMA is somewhat troublesome in India AFAIK



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-r...nterprises-excellent-service.html#post1980057


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2013)

stumbled up on something interesting 
ATX Power Supply Group Test - Opinion - Trusted Reviews

BTW, there's some 300W PSUs available on newegg from seasonic but they are nowhere to be found in here. Anyway, thnaks for review and previw links guys


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Antec vp 450p/Seasonic s12 520w is still better than cxv2 430 ,cxv2 500 Because CX series is a budget corsair models which is made by CWT and uses Taiwanese Samxon capacitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tirupati Enterprises does not have sales offices in Tier 2 cities and let alone RMA centers.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> I thought of these two before but is there any review for BP300P ? Is there any seasonic unit available under 2k ?
> BTW, for a upto 3k PSU you can also consider Seasonic Eco 400.



bp300p is released for Asian market and it is difficult to find a "good" review of it especially for that reason.



bavusani said:


> Why everybody is suggesting Antec VP rather than the newer Corsair CS,RM series PSU's. I really cannot understand. Seasonic RMA is somewhat troublesome in India AFAIK but Seasonic is the best in PSU's. Corsair RMA is excellent in India.



RM series is very costly and can not be recommended over other solid units.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't know but why PSU manufacturers are making special "Asian" version with inferior quality .. seasonic eco though a good series but had cheaper components compared to the S12 II series .. seriously we need more psu manufacturer here.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> I don't know but why PSU manufacturers are making special "Asian" version with inferior quality


The same reason why people buy Rs. 500/- power supply. People want cheap cheap cheap power supply little do people realize that you end up compromising in quality. You simply can't have everything and expect it to do a good job. 

Same reason for that specific RM psu with 'gold' certification. Corsair George made a comment that corsair made that move and phase out TX because of the people. TX series is technically superior but non modular to keep the costs down. A reasonable compromise. But people wanted 'gold' certification and on top of it wanted modular. The components are of lower quality than TX series, but it didn't matter to them since they got gold certification and modular- something that would attract number of buyers. Its only real psu reviews and people who analyse things properly which usually gets posted in forums like overclock.net that people get to know. Other than that, its a business move. 

To a large extent, I somewhat agree with corsairgeorge's comment. Even in our Indian forums people recommend power supplies because of the brand and RMA rep, however the rate of RMA which has tremendously increased is something which was conveniently overlooked because according to some, it didn't matter unless the service was bad. One forgets that aio wc units and psu's warranty only applies for those components, and are not responsible if it damages any other components in the system. Even in digit magazines, the VS series power supply is religiously recommended on multiple counts. As it is no1 has the equipments to test power supplies in India where companies conveniently can push those India/China specific psu because of the brand name. It becomes worse when a mainstream magazine recommends that without any reference to proper testing.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> seriously we need more psu manufacturer here.



i too hope for this.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 24, 2013)

Any good PSU brand other than Corsair and Seasonic available in India?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2013)

What about Antec? Its PSU's are made by Seasonic right nowadays.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Any good PSU brand other than Corsair and Seasonic available in India?



Antec and Coolermaster(high end series)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Antec and Coolermaster(high end series)



Right.Only high end series can be thought of having quality components.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

We need psu from brands like Silverstone,XFX,OCZ,Enermax here


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2013)

Please see OCZ PSU's in infibeam.com


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Please see OCZ PSU's in infibeam.com



not available


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2013)

Getting a PSU for my AMD Phenom II x4 840 + 9500GT setup, thinking of getting this: Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com

Should I go for it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Getting a PSU for my AMD Phenom II x4 840 + 9500GT setup, thinking of getting this: Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com
> 
> Should I go for it?



You can go for Antec VP450P -3200.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Getting a PSU for my AMD Phenom II x4 840 + 9500GT setup, thinking of getting this: Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com
> 
> Should I go for it?



local prices are way cheaper


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Getting a PSU for my AMD Phenom II x4 840 + 9500GT setup, thinking of getting this: Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com
> 
> Should I go for it?



Get this one - Seasonic SS400BT PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get this one - Seasonic SS400BT PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com


Ended up getting the Corsair one as the Antec unit was above budget and the Seasonic unit didn't ship to my location.



ankush28 said:


> local prices are way cheaper



There's no Corsair or Antec PSU available locally. Found a couple of Antec units but they were the VP550 and the VP650.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

Is a requirement of around 621w enough for TX650M PSU? I mean will it support it?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 6, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Is a requirement of around 621w enough for TX650M PSU? I mean will it support it?



yes,it is enough

Seasonic M12ii 650 would much better than tx650m


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 6, 2014)

EggXpert - Eggxpert Tiered Power Supply List
please add the above link to the original post,
it serves as a great reference to anyone in the market for a new psu


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2014)

^^ Hmm, Corsair TX series is placed below GS series


----------



## Bencollins (Feb 17, 2014)

my friend who uses a vs450 psu bought these

AMD FX6100
R9 270X Toxic

will it run on VS450?

other components

2 RAM sticks, 2HDDs, ODD


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bencollins said:


> my friend who uses a vs450 psu bought these
> 
> AMD FX6100
> R9 270X Toxic
> ...



will run. better not overclock anything. why did he go for fx 6100? was it fx 6300?


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2014)

His friend is nearly on the brink of make the PSU overload .. He better change it before anything happens.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Mar 14, 2014)

My current config:

AMD Phenom X4 9650 Quad-Core 2.31GHz
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP
4 GB DDR2 RAM
Samsung SSD 120GB
WD 1TB HDD
Sony DVD RW
External HDDs connected as needed.

Current PSU zebronics 450W seems to be failing as connecting optical drive + hdd results in random resets/bootup failure etc.
Is antec bp300p enough for above config or should i go for vp450p?

I plan to get a 2TB Hdd to add to above.

Edit: how about Corsair VS450 ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2014)

VP450P should be your choice.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 15, 2014)

also skip corsair vs 450.


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2014)

Where can i get FSP Saga II 500W online?
I can't find it anywhere..


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2014)

Never mind. Ordered antec vp450p..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Flash said:


> Never mind. Ordered antec vp450p..



it is an fsp made one


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 23, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 430 is a better choice.


----------



## sarita95 (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice article. Really gained a lot of knowledge.


----------



## Vishw (Jul 30, 2014)

For how long one should keep using a quality PSU? I have a Corsair VX450 which entered into its 6th year recently. It has been totally trouble-free so far and still good enough as my system never crosses 300W. But for how long I can keep using it before it starts giving trouble?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a Corsair VS550 PSU but what is the maximum output of VS550?






                              Showing power supply products for:
                              *www.plugloadsolutions.com/images/logos/corsair_logo.gif             
                              Click here                 to view all manufacturers. Click on column header to sort.

 


115V Internal

230V Internal

115V Industrial

*230V EU Internal*

 ​ 




ManufacturerModel NumberForm FactorWattage10%20%50%100%RatingDate CertifiedCorsair75-001834   (CP-9020095) (VS350)ATX12V35079.0484.3885.9083.04Standard10-06-14Corsair75-001835   (CP-9020096) (VS450)ATX12V45079.0884.6786.1582.74Standard12-06-14Corsair75-001836   (CP-9020097) (VS550)ATX12V55080.7485.6986.9482.78Standard12-06-14Corsair75-001837   (CP-9020098) (VS650)ATX12V65082.2186.4086.9682.33Standard10-06-14

Link:Ecova Plug Load Solutions

If PSU is working 100% then 82.78 is efficiency at which VS550 works so around 450w is the peak output but my PC total input is around 403w. I think my present PSU is more than enough.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 22, 2015)

I've heard from few people that they have received Hydance power supplies instead of Seasonic when they RMA'd their seasonic units, claiming that they are powered by Seasonic. Seasonic might be the oem/one of the OEMs, but insist on getting the unit that you've paid for- either the same or better from the same manufacturer, irrespective of what they say. Just be cautious of switch-and-bait.


----------



## amjath (May 22, 2015)

^any link to prove this claim, hydance =seasonic


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2015)

This is the mother of all PSUS info in one place 
Seasonic develops new 250W-430W platform, XFX and Hydance follow - PSU Platform Database


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2015)

topgear said:


> This is the mother of all PSUS info in one place
> Seasonic develops new 250W-430W platform, XFX and Hydance follow - PSU Platform Database


So it's like xfx and hydance does rebranding of seasonic


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2015)

not all models but lots of may be. Also check out this review [ looks good ] :
Google Translate


----------



## shreeux (Jan 29, 2019)

This thread not active from May 2015.

Any members or expert post Top 10 PSU as on date with different price range in different OEM


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2019)

Suggesting you to follow this thread instead :
Power Supply Suggestion Thread(update 2019)


----------

